# Server Spinnen



## Erebod (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab KP was grad los is aber sagen wa 50% der server sind für ne halbestunfe online und dan wieder offline die DE hompage geht uach nich..... was is den los hir? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Juli 2008)

> Realm News
> 
> Die Server der folgenden Realmpools werden in Kürze für Notfallwartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren:
> Blackout
> ...



Naja blizz eben


----------



## Jagatron (21. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Also ich hab KP was grad los is aber sagen wa 50% der server sind für ne halbestunfe online und dan wieder offline die DE hompage geht uach nich..... was is den los hir? hab ich was verpasst?



bei mir läuft hier auch nichts, habe die gleichen Probleme


----------



## Drymon (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kein Panik - alles wird gut!


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

imgame stand nur was von neustart und das war gegen 6.30



naja blizzard halt schaffen zu zeit nichts ganzes und halbes


----------



## Trinex (21. Juli 2008)

also ganz ehrlich, von mir aus können sie die wartungsarbeiten auch heut durchführen, hab eh nen arsch voll zu tun, aber dann pls mittwoch aussetzen...

ansonsten erlaubt sich blizzard momentan echt so einiges, auf todeskrallen funktioniert kaum noch was. mobs bleiben stehen wenn du sie anschießt (greifen dich aber an, nur kannste net sehen ob sie sterben etc. und looten geht auch net) bosser erscheinen nicht, in kara treibt ein bug nach dem anderen sein unwesen und vom pvp sprechen wir garnet....

die einzigen die ihren job machen sind die GM's (an dieser stelle ein großes lob an die jungs)

freeplaytime ftw *g*


----------



## Teasy1204 (21. Juli 2008)

na ja........ bist ja nicht alleine

Nach dem aufspielen von dem Hotfix ging nichts mehr. Nach und nach sind die Server down gegangen.

Also mal in Ruhe Kaffee trinken und die Füsse hochlegen


----------



## Undead Mage (21. Juli 2008)

OMG langsam wirds mir ein bisschen zu bunt so oft schon in der letzten zeit wo die sever nicht richtig funktionieren ich zahle immerhin 13€ im monat denke mal das es nicht zu viel verlangt is das ich dann auch spielen kann^^
Naja blizz eben wir sollten es ja langsam gewohnt sein


----------



## Rahell (21. Juli 2008)

Es weiß noch keiner genau was da los ist, fakt ist aber
das schon seit ein paar Tage hier der Wurm drin ist.
Hp´s sind nicht erreichbar, Abbo verlängern geht nicht 
aber das jetzt auch die Server zicken ist mir neu :-)

Wird aber hoffentlich heute behoben werden.


----------



## Garrak (21. Juli 2008)

Unlogisch wie eh und je... warum schreiben die Döddel ned einfach ALLE server werden wegen Notfallwartung..... 

naja die interessiert eh nur unsere Kohle^^rofl


----------



## Denji (KdV) (21. Juli 2008)

Oje warum regt ihr euch so auf die Blizz Server sind sehr zuverlässig und wenn sie mal ausfallen ist doch egal geht halt mal paar Stunden was anderes machen...
Oder habt ihr nichts anderes zu tuhen?, dann tut ihr mir leid.

Grüße Denji

Edit: Kult der Verdammten ist auch down und da spiele ich normalerweise...


----------



## Nargazz (21. Juli 2008)

OMG - bin seit ner halben Stunde von der Nachtschicht zu Hause und wollte spielen - Server down
Der Notfallplan hat gegriffen: Buffed.de öffnen und warten bis die ersten rumheulen das es Notfallwartungen gab und Hotfixes.
2 Minuten später muss der erste anfangen zu weinen: Ich zahl Geld dafür.

Meine Fresse ey..... 


Ich danke dem TE für die Unterhaltung am frühen Morgen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Juli 2008)

eure probleme will ich mal haben. nur am rummeckern und rummaulen.


----------



## qwertzuerwr (21. Juli 2008)

Give Betakey, dann können die Server ruhig off bleiben.


----------



## Celissa (21. Juli 2008)

tja ihr mausert wegen den paar std hier rum ich und viele andere können schon seid samstag morgen net spielen 
da die meisten ihren abo beim acc nicht automatisch verlängert wurden -.-
und auf der seite alles down ist so auch keine weiteren über t-online oder lastschriftverfahren zahlen können



komische leutz trotz gm ticket von freunden kam bis heut nix auch endliche e-mails wurden geschickt an blizz 
und bis heut kam nix 

mal schaun was se da wieder durchn dreck gezogen haben​


----------



## zNEj (21. Juli 2008)

ihr seid nicht zufrieden?

dann hört doch einfach auf? .. genießt das wetter .. und liest ein Buch ...!

90% der Leute hier, die meinen das das eine Ungerechtigkeit ist - haben wohl noch nie ein anderes Spiel gespielt ... wenn man sich da mal Offline Zeiten etc. anschaut ist Blizzards World of Warcraft so ziemlich das Stable Spiel im Bereich der MMPORGS.

Aber nein, hier werden gleich Mensche um ihre Leben beraubt, wenn mal die Server offline gehen .... 

und mal ganz ehrlich .. gewöhnt euch dran, denn die Server werden NIE wieder Online kommen ... kleiner Tip ... schlaft mal aus!


----------



## Nargazz (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> und mal ganz ehrlich .. gewöhnt euch dran, denn die Server werden NIE wieder Online kommen ... kleiner Tip ... schlaft mal aus!




Schreib das nicht, einige werden es glauben und die Selbstmordrate an deutschen Grundschulen wird sich schlagartig erhöhen


----------



## soul6 (21. Juli 2008)

Auch auf Tedrassil funzt auch einiges derzeit nicht richtig.
Was mir am meisten am Hammer geht, ist das dauernde rausfliegen vom server im BG !?
GM schrieb irgendwas von Interface und ich soll ein paar Datein umbenennen ?!
kA, werd´s mal versuchen, nur ist es echt mühsam zeitweise mit Blizz,
weil wir zahlen ja auch Kohle dafür .

Und ist heute Mittwoch ? (kreisch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

Undead schrieb:


> OMG langsam wirds mir ein bisschen zu bunt so oft schon in der letzten zeit wo die sever nicht richtig funktionieren ich zahle immerhin 13€ im monat denke mal das es nicht zu viel verlangt is das ich dann auch spielen kann^^
> Naja blizz eben wir sollten es ja langsam gewohnt sein




oh oh du armer  .....mensch mach doch was anderes in der zeit denke mal das du icht der einzige bist de zaht


----------



## Celissa (21. Juli 2008)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Schreib das nicht, einige werden es glauben und die Selbstmordrate an deutschen Grundschulen wird sich schlagartig erhöhen




löl menste da gibt´s leutz die die reale welt schon vergessen haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balduron (21. Juli 2008)

Nargazz schrieb:


> OMG - bin seit ner halben Stunde von der Nachtschicht zu Hause und wollte spielen - Server down
> Der Notfallplan hat gegriffen: Buffed.de öffnen und warten bis die ersten rumheulen das es Notfallwartungen gab und Hotfixes.
> 2 Minuten später muss der erste anfangen zu weinen: Ich zahl Geld dafür.
> 
> ...




ouuu du freust dich wohl umsonst geld rauszuwerfen oder wie?? 13 euro sind für mansche ne taschengeld für andere ne pfürzzz aber man sollte von BLizzard seite den schon denjenigen entgegenkommen die es sich nur schwer leisten können. 

Ich selber kauf mir immer gamecards aber so wie das jetzt läuft das man im monat immer 4-5 tage verliert wo man spielen kann und unteranderem die raids sind wirds für blizzard schwer die spieler zubehalten unsere sever wird immer kleiner spieler gehen oder kommen erst wieder von Wotlk da is und es auch nur 100% läuft


----------



## soul6 (21. Juli 2008)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Schreib das nicht, einige werden es glauben und die Selbstmordrate an deutschen Grundschulen wird sich schlagartig erhöhen




sorry noch einer ganz kurz :

"You made my day body " (der war gut)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## O.Cetin (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> ihr seid nicht zufrieden?
> 
> dann hört doch einfach auf? .. genießt das wetter .. und liest ein Buch ...!
> 
> ...



Krankenwagen stehen schon bereit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

Balduron schrieb:


> ouuu du freust dich wohl umsonst geld rauszuwerfen oder wie?? 13 euro sind für mansche ne taschengeld für andere ne pfürzzz aber man sollte von BLizzard seite den schon denjenigen entgegenkommen die es sich nur schwer leisten können.
> 
> Ich selber kauf mir immer gamecards aber so wie das jetzt läuft das man im monat immer 4-5 tage verliert wo man spielen kann und unteranderem die raids sind wirds für blizzard schwer die spieler zubehalten unsere sever wird immer kleiner spieler gehen oder kommen erst wieder von Wotlk da is und es auch nur 100% läuft





lol es schreibt dir oder anderen keiner vor es zu spielen ist ja immehin noch ein spiel.


----------



## Würmchen (21. Juli 2008)

bei uns hats das AH verabschidet, alles was du drin hattest ist weg, keine post nix

ich hoffe das bekommen die wieder hin


----------



## Nargazz (21. Juli 2008)

Bin mal zu faul das alles zu Quoten

Ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert das es tatsächlich Leute gibt die Glauben wenn sie nicht sofort das neue Trinket bekommen und Connecten können würde die Welt unter gehen *hrhrhrhr*

und nur für dich Balduron eine ganz persönliche Antwort:

Geld rauszuschmeißen gehört sicher nicht zu meinen Hobbys - ich gehe mal davon aus das du nicht Haris Pilton heißt und in Shatt zu teure Taschen verkaufst.
Aber rechne es mal hoch -13 Euro für wieviel Onlinestunden im Monat? Also hör auf zu weinen, du wirst auf Pfennigbeträge kommen.
und wenn dir langweilig ist

www.wikipedia.de

oder wenn dir der Sinn nach Unterhaltung steht

www.german-bash.org


So long

Gr33tz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (21. Juli 2008)

Bin gerade von einem entspannten Wochenende bei meiner Freundin nach Hause gekommen und wollte ein wenig Twinken .... ich komm online : Server-Shutdown in 2 min oÔ .... ich dachte nur so : What ? Heut ist doch nicht Mittwoch ^^ ... 

Naja jetzt mach ich fürn Führerschein paar Fragebögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zNEj (21. Juli 2008)

schaltet mal RTL ein .. da sind schon die ersten...

Und Nobbi Blüm gerade auf ZDF ... DIE RENTEN SIND WIEDER SICHER!

und wer ist schuld... MR.T mit seinem Nachtelf Iro ... der die Server hackt!

Nicht FUU Blizzard. .. FU A-TEAM!


----------



## Caidy (21. Juli 2008)

Auf mannaroth geht auch einiges schief ^^

ein Mob der direkt vor dir steht wird von dir angegriffen, plötzlich rennt er weg ( höllenfeuerhalbinsel die Orcs im süden), ich denk mir nix bei, vllt buggy und der mob stand eigtl gar nicht dort, also next.
tja, der aber läuft durchs komplette lager und bringt seine freunde natürlich mit...

und solche situationen gibts zu oft^^ zB am himmel von skettis, von nix wird man in der luft ko geschlagen...

und mein ping ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauptsache blizz richtet es wieder, hab heut eh viel zu tun^^


----------



## Sin'dorei (21. Juli 2008)

Hört einfach auf rum zu heulen... alles wird gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisher sind die server immer wieder on gekommen...und das is schließlich auch ein Zeichen dafür, dass sie dran arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich für meinen teil, werd die Gelegenheit für nen schönes Bad nutzen...das dann auch gleich nen guter start in den Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nargazz (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> schaltet mal RTL ein .. da sind schon die ersten...
> 
> Und Nobbi Blüm gerade auf ZDF ... DIE RENTEN SIND WIEDER SICHER!




Aber auch nur weil die ganzen WoW-Gamer gerade desorientiert über www.agentur-für-arbeit.de surfen

Ja ich zähl mich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genie42 (21. Juli 2008)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Schreib das nicht, einige werden es glauben und die Selbstmordrate an deutschen Grundschulen wird sich schlagartig erhöhen


Na, da habe ich ja quasi Glück weil ich versuche seit gestern morgen meine Spielzeit zu verlängern. Ich kann zwar auch nicht spielen, aber ich zahl wenigstens nicht dafür *g*. Aber ich muß einem meiner Vorredner recht geben: In letzter Zeit sind die Server im Allgemeinen Sehr stabil und hochverfügbar. Also kommt mal wieder runter und lest mal nen Buch oder redet wieder mit echten Menschen (das sind die ohne Sprechblasen, aber super Sound und Hammergrafik) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Christoph


----------



## Bernzen (21. Juli 2008)

Undead schrieb:


> OMG langsam wirds mir ein bisschen zu bunt so oft schon in der letzten zeit wo die sever nicht richtig funktionieren ich zahle immerhin 13€ im monat denke mal das es nicht zu viel verlangt is das ich dann auch spielen kann^^
> Naja blizz eben wir sollten es ja langsam gewohnt sein



komm ich heim und will wow spielen... hab zusehen müssen wie kumpel den bus mit voller arbetieter voll kotzt dasn is alles off hier ich kann aber noch spielen.. bisschen rest is noch im bliut aber geht schon mit spielen und dann hab ich ferien und server sind down wtf?o0


----------



## Seeotter (21. Juli 2008)

nix läuft... notfallserverwartung? ups zuviel leute betatesten wotlk und man vergisst die bestehende server.


----------



## zNEj (21. Juli 2008)

achso und warum Tickets so lange dauern...

ich hab da ne Vermutung..
Es sind Ferien in paar Bundesländern, sprich es ist schon viel mehr los tagsüber. Potenzielle Spieler die Tickets raushauen mit den ungefähren Text.

"Hallo Lieber GM, ich hab mich beim Preisaufschreiben gemeldet... jetzt ist ja Beta schon begonnen und habe noch keinen Key. Wann bekomme ich einen???"

Hunderte von überflüssigen Tickets, die trotzdem in der Liste sind und ausgearbeitet werden müssen.


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Was, "Server Spinnen"?

Was zum Teufel sind Server Spinnen? Ich mag keine Spinnen!

*angst*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (21. Juli 2008)

Die Hompage von Blizzard funktioniert auch nicht anscheinend haben die richtige Probleme.  Ist Letztes Jahr nicht das Gm Center in Paris abgesoffen nach einen Sturm?  Aber was soll irgend wann wird wieder alles funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Ah also www.wow-europe.com geht mal garnicht:

Fehlermeldung:

XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Kein Element gefunden
Adresse: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml
Zeile Nr. 325, Spalte 1:

-------- AHJA???

ja und Charakter umbenennen etc ging gestern schon nicht!

Und Kdv war nicht mal geplant das der Realm down geht <.<


----------



## iReap (21. Juli 2008)

Mein Gott, immer diese Leute mit ihrem 13€ Argument...

Man wird ja wohl noch einen Tag ohne WoW auskommen, oder ist das zu viel verlangt?


----------



## genie42 (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> Ah also www.wow-europe.com geht mal garnicht:
> 
> Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...


http://www.wow-europe.com/en/index.xml geht.


----------



## Pauwee (21. Juli 2008)

alles wird gut!
wenns wieder funzt, kann mich dann jemand kara ziehen?..zahle auch

alles wird gut!

aber echt


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

genie42 schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/en/index.xml geht.



Ne geht auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (21. Juli 2008)

ja supi ich nehme frei und... hoffentlich funktionierts heute nachmittag

Blizz hat den patch zu früh herausgebracht. sollten ihn durch und durch testen.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/en/index.xml geht.
[/quote]
BLUBB


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (21. Juli 2008)

genie42 schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/en/index.xml geht.



Ist ja Lustig mit dem Internet Explorer kommt man auf die Hompage mit FireFox bekommt man eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Naja dann hab ich jetzt wenigstens etwas Zeit für Wc3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (21. Juli 2008)

einige sind wieder on, mein liebes rexxaar nöt... naja twink spielen...


----------



## Zordic (21. Juli 2008)

genie42 schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/en/index.xml geht.



not


----------



## Knickbrecher (21. Juli 2008)

Ich würd gern meine daylis machn :>   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Zordic schrieb:


> not


nun wissen es alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> nun wissen es alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unnötig?!


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Juli 2008)

Knickbrecher schrieb:


> Ich würd gern meine daylis machn :>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst Du doch:

Dayli Katzenwäsche

Dayli Frühstück

Dayli Einkauf

ließe sich beliebig erweitern


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (21. Juli 2008)

Zordic schrieb:


> not



Mit dem Internet Explorer kommst du auf die Hompage mit Firefox bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Radängel (21. Juli 2008)

ich hab grad ganz andere sorgen, wollte jetz ne stunde im kreis fliegen und ich kann mich nicht einloggen weil meine bezahlte Spielzeit ausgelaufen ist... Die Rechnungsabteilung von Blizz hat es immernoch nicht geschafft den Monatsbeitrag für Juli abzubuchen...welchen haben wir heute ? 

Das wird mir jetzt zu bunt ich steig auf Gamecards um...da weiss man zumindest immer woran man ist..


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> Unnötig?!


ich liebe diese themen....so kann ich wenigstens meine beiträge erhöhen.....quasi meine dayli


----------



## Tanchen (21. Juli 2008)

na zumdinest das wow forum läuft. werde mal schauen ob man da was rausfinden kann


----------



## Zordic (21. Juli 2008)

Lilalaunebaear schrieb:


> Mit dem Internet Explorer kommst du...



not

dat dingen fass ich nich an


----------



## Knickbrecher (21. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Kannst Du doch:
> 
> Dayli Katzenwäsche
> 
> ...


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm.. wollt eigentlich heute arbeiten gehen, aber ich hab mir gedacht... ich bin noch zu krank, gehn wir heute mittag zum arzt un dann is gut...
dann will ich ma in der früh schnell meine daylis erledigen dann sind die server down :'(


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (21. Juli 2008)

Zordic schrieb:


> not
> 
> dat dingen fass ich nich an



Tja das ist dein Problem mit dem IE komme ich auf die Hompage von Blizzard


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

alle server sind on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zordic (21. Juli 2008)

Lilalaunebaear schrieb:


> Tja das ist dein Problem mit dem IE komme ich auf die Hompage von Blizzard



will ja auch nich auf die hp... will zocken o0


----------



## sambuka (21. Juli 2008)

Es sind grade mal 12deutsche Server on...
der rest is down....
aber auch bei den Englischsprachigen, Französischen und spanischen schaut es genauso aus...
naja...
was solls...


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

april april 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zordic (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> april april
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vote 4 kickban Pâtris


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> alle server sind on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du tust mir leid. Was bringen dir die erhöhten Beiträge?
... Was bringt dir hier im Forum zu sein?
... Was bringt dir WoW zu spielen?
Was bringt dir der Rest?


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> alle server sind on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bei mir ist die Hälfte noch offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Zordic schrieb:


> vote 4 kickban Pâtris


oha


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

Knickbrecher schrieb:


> Ich würd gern meine daylis machn :>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol dann mah doch deine dailys habe einige schon hinter mir ..

Daily kind wecken ...wegen kindergarten bringen 
daily kaffe trinken 
daily frühstück
daily wohnung aufrumen usw


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

die server spinnen und mit ihne die spieler.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> Du tust mir leid. Was bringen dir die erhöhten Beiträge?
> ... Was bringt dir hier im Forum zu sein?
> ... Was bringt dir WoW zu spielen?
> Was bringt dir der Rest?


was bringt mir eine leere kaffeetasse?


----------



## Dradius (21. Juli 2008)

So also was mir auffällt wir sitzen hier doof rum /die im amerika dürfen beta spielen. Wir sitzen jetzt hier in vor offline servern/ die in Amerika können spielen. usw also im endeffekt sind die amys immer bevorteiligt? Wir haben die meisten Server Stopfen somit denen auch das meiste geld in den Hin++rn und die können es nicht mal schaffen für uns mal nen vernümpftigen server zur verfügung zu stellen erst die ständigen discos und kein einlogen mehr also ich finde das i wie mies wir zahlen denen ihr gehalt und was bekommen wir dafür nen Hauen Scheiße also alle WoW spielen müssten mal 1 monat mal nix mehr bezahlen wetten dan gehts hier wieder aufwärts!

rechtsschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden!!!!!


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> was bringt mir eine leere kaffeetasse?



Nix.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> So also was mir auffällt wir sitzen hier doof rum /die im amerika dürfen beta spielen. Wir sitzen jetzt hier in vor offline servern/ die in Amerika können spielen. usw also im endeffekt sind die amys immer bevorteiligt? Wir haben die meisten Server Stopfen somit denen auch das meiste geld in den Hin++rn und die können es nicht mal schaffen für uns mal nen vernümpftigen server zur verfügung zu stellen erst die ständigen discos und kein einlogen mehr also ich finde das i wie mies wir zahlen denen ihr gehalt und was bekommen wir dafür nen Hauen Scheiße also alle WoW spielen müssten mal 1 monat mal nix mehr bezahlen wetten dan gehts hier wieder aufwärts!
> 
> rechtsschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden!!!!!


die russen sind auch on.....liegt wohl wieder am sogenannten "alten europa"


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Juli 2008)

> ich zahle immerhin 13&#8364; im monat


 oha....soviel Geld....
Gehen wir mal, von folgendem aus:
Schüler, Urlauber und Arbeitslose können 24/7 im Moment jedenfalls(es geht ja um den Moment weil die Server weg sind) zocken. Bei durschnittl. 28 Tagen die man spielen kann (die Wartungsarbeiten Mittwochs hab ich grosszügig abgezogen) und bei "nur" 10 std/Spieltag wären das also 280 std Spiel für 13 Euro.

1 Std. Spielzeit kostet demnach: 0,046 Euro
halbieren wir das ganze (Essenszeiten für Schüler trotz Ferien/ Eltern sind vielleicht sauer, Termine für Arbeitslose und anderweitige Sachen für Urlauber)

1 Std. Spielzeit kostet: 0,093 Euro

Gibt es andere Spiele, die ich für nicht mal 10 cent/std spielen kann, die so einen Umfang/Aufwand nutzen, um mich als Spieler glücklich zu machen?
Wo Leute einem Ingame vllt. was schenken, wo Gamemaster sich mit allem Mist tatsächlich befassen?

Ich denke nicht!


----------



## Dradius (21. Juli 2008)

Jo stimmt^^


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> Nix.


siehste....und deshalb hole ich mir jetzt nen kaffee.....bääähhh


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> So also was mir auffällt wir sitzen hier doof rum /die im amerika dürfen beta spielen. Wir sitzen jetzt hier in vor offline servern/ die in Amerika können spielen. usw also im endeffekt sind die amys immer bevorteiligt? Wir haben die meisten Server Stopfen somit denen auch das meiste geld in den Hin++rn und die können es nicht mal schaffen für uns mal nen vernümpftigen server zur verfügung zu stellen erst die ständigen discos und kein einlogen mehr also ich finde das i wie mies wir zahlen denen ihr gehalt und was bekommen wir dafür nen Hauen Scheiße also alle WoW spielen müssten mal 1 monat mal nix mehr bezahlen wetten dan gehts hier wieder aufwärts!
> 
> rechtsschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden!!!!!




wieso sind armys im voteil wenn die was nicht ekommen verklagen die ein also lieber die zuest als wir was meinst wen wir cie beta habe und es geht einges nicht ...sag nur oh oh wa man dann hier zu lesen hat


----------



## zNEj (21. Juli 2008)

genau ...!!!

und der edeka muss auch rund um die Uhr offen haben .. .weil ich mir da auch täglich meine Milch kaufe... Eine Frechheit!
Einwohnermeldeamt hat auch nur von 7 Uhr bis 16 Uhr auf .. aber ich zahl ja meine Steuern ... 

Eine Frechheit ist das ... 

Die Welt ist sooo ungerecht ... und alles nur weil ich 10 Minuten mal meinen char nicht sehen kann...

Aber ganz ehrlich .. Mario Barth kann ich mir momentan nicht live leisten .. aber das ersetzt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (21. Juli 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> So also was mir auffällt wir sitzen hier doof rum /die im amerika dürfen beta spielen. Wir sitzen jetzt hier in vor offline servern/ die in Amerika können spielen. usw also im endeffekt sind die amys immer bevorteiligt? Wir haben die meisten Server Stopfen somit denen auch das meiste geld in den Hin++rn und die können es nicht mal schaffen für uns mal nen vernümpftigen server zur verfügung zu stellen erst die ständigen discos und kein einlogen mehr also ich finde das i wie mies wir zahlen denen ihr gehalt und was bekommen wir dafür nen Hauen Scheiße also alle WoW spielen müssten mal 1 monat mal nix mehr bezahlen wetten dan gehts hier wieder aufwärts!
> 
> rechtsschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden!!!!!


Hast Du Dich mal informiert, ob die Ami's vor dem Beta-Start vielleicht nicht GENAU DIE GLEICHEN Probleme hatten? Ich WETTE Du hast es NICHT!


----------



## Davace (21. Juli 2008)

Alles suchties.. 

könnt ihr nicht mal 1 woche ohne WoW auskommen ?

oder müsst ihr gleich immer alle herumflamen von wegen: " OH NEIN MEIN SERVER IST DOWN"

oder

"ARRRGH HERZATTACKE ICH KANN DEN MOB NICHT LOOTEN"


wenn ich das hier so lese verliere ich die lusten an WoW nur noch nörgler da.. und das schlimmste ist der Virtuelle Schw. Vergleich.. nach dem motto:

"ICH HABE MEHR SCHADEN GEMACHT"
"ICH HABE MEHR GEHEILT"

Habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun als euch ständig gegenseitig auf die ei..... zu gehen ?


In diesem sinne Flamed mich zu was anderen können die meisten eh nicht,


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Juli 2008)

> wir zahlen denen ihr gehalt und was bekommen wir dafür nen Hauen Scheiße



Da finde ich das in Deutschland in der Politik aber schlimmer. Die Politiker gehen nämlich nicht offline, wenn sie scheisse bauen....


----------



## Dradius (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich mal informiert, ob die Ami's vor dem Beta-Start vielleicht nicht GENAU DIE GLEICHEN Probleme hatten? Ich WETTE Du hast es NICHT!


hast dus?


----------



## d2po88in (21. Juli 2008)

morgen leute

wow betrachte die user als müll, oder weshalb machen sie laufend so viel propbs, haupsache ihr blecht die kohle, dann ist alles gut.
wow entfernt sich immer mehr von user, wer kennt das nicht, beitrag wird gelöcht, wahrheit darfte dort nicht sagen, nur was genehm ist, bei wow ist trumpf zahlen, ansonsten bist ne null. ganze beiträge wurden gelöscht nach einer feststellung im forum diese ich reinstellte, lol das ist wow, was wollt ihr mehr!!!!


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> siehste....und deshalb hole ich mir jetzt nen kaffee.....bääähhh



Was bringts dir nen Kaffee zu holen?


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Davace schrieb:


> Alles suchties..
> 
> könnt ihr nicht mal 1 woche ohne WoW auskommen ?
> 
> ...



<<<<<recht geben


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> Was bringts dir nen Kaffee zu holen?


die frage war nun mal auch sinnvoll


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> <<<<<recht geben



Ich bin immer noch hinter dir her o.O

Fühl dich beobachtet, wobei wolltest du dir nicht nen Kaffee machen?! 

Hmh..


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch hinter dir her o.O
> 
> Fühl dich beobachtet, wobei wolltest du dir nicht nen Kaffee machen?!
> 
> Hmh..


ja nee...is klar.........ist schon vor mir^^


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

ok mal im ernst, weiß einer wielange die server nun down sein werden? länger oder evt nur noch paar mins?


----------



## Stonewhip (21. Juli 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> hast dus?


Jo, habe ich. Und die US-Server waren auch arg gebeutelt vor dem Betastart, weil die Authenicator-Implementierung UND Betastart ziemlich zusammenfielen.

Aber darum geht's nicht. Es wird immer darauf herumgehackt, das "Blizzard ja bei den Deutschen immer nur Mist baut".. Aber keine Sau fragt, ob es nicht vielleicht ÜBERALL so aussieht.. Das reflektiert aber den typischen Deutschen: immer unzufrieden und nur am nörgeln.

PS: Die Ami's sehen das aber etwas gelassener, denn die haben noch andere Sachen zu tun. Auch wenn Ferien sind.


----------



## Dradius (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> ok mal im ernst, weiß einer wielange die server nun down sein werden? länger oder evt nur noch paar mins?


ich schätze mal bis die ganzen buggy mops gefixt sind


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Juli 2008)

Muss ich mir jetz Sorgen machen?^^
Mein Server wird nicht mal mehr in der Liste gezeigt und ich habe schon 23,4 cent umsonst an Blizzard überwiesen (2 std nicht farmen können^^)
Ich gehe noch pleite^^


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> ok mal im ernst, weiß einer wielange die server nun down sein werden? länger oder evt nur noch paar mins?


habe gegen 6 uhr angefangen zu spielen. da ging er auch schon down. dauerte aber ca.5 minuten, da ging es weiter. nun scheint es ja länger zu dauern


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> habe gegen 6 uhr angefangen zu spielen. da ging er auch schon down. dauerte aber ca.5 minuten, da ging es weiter. nun scheint es ja länger zu dauern



o.O der ist jetzt schon das 2x down? k


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Juli 2008)

und dabei wollte ich heute mit den klingen von illidan stundenlang angeberisch durch IF und SW rennen, meinen spektraltiger rumzeigen und im channel schreiben:

wtf ihr k..kn00bs, ihr seid ja arme würste, ich bin imba roxxorrrrrrrrr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na ja, machen wir das eben im nächsten jahr, wenn die server wieder on sind * rofl


----------



## Flooza (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> Was, "Server Spinnen"?
> 
> Was zum Teufel sind Server Spinnen? Ich mag keine Spinnen!
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich kann nciht mehr vor lachen. ty du hast mir den Tag versüßt.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

wenn man sich die realmliste anschaut, sieht man ja, das einige server laufen. also kann es ja nichts schlimmes sein....cool down


----------



## Nargazz (21. Juli 2008)

Hab ich schon erwähnt das mir langweilig ist?


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Juli 2008)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt das mir langweilig ist?



merkt man gar nicht. daß dir langweilig ist, gut das du es gesagt hast


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

was ja komisch an dem ganzen hie ist nun sind die leute hier gehen die sever gleich wieder niemand mehr hier


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt das mir langweilig ist?


sehr interessantes thema....erzähl mir mehr


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> was ja komisch an dem ganzen hie ist nun sind die leute hier gehen die sever gleich wieder niemand mehr hier


sorry......HÄ?


----------



## Donzaloog (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich komme einige Zeit auch ohne WoW aus, ich finde es nur schade das Ich solche Informationen hier erfahre und nicht wie es sonst war gleich beim einloggen.


----------



## HendrikWiking (21. Juli 2008)

An alle, die so lässig sagen, es gäbe auch RL:
Schon richtig. (Aber wenn ich in ein Café geh und Kaffee ordere, möchte ich auch dort Kaffee haben und nicht Käse).

An alle, die flamen und sagen, sie hätten bezahlt:
Total richtig. (Aber ein toter Server ist ein toter Server. Da kann keiner mehr viel machen.)

Geh ins Geschäft und nimm Dir was aus dem Regal und geh zur Kassa. Dort wird Dir das Geld abgenommen und die Ware ins Regal zurückgelegt. Du wirst vor die Tür komplimentiert und kannst nimmer rein (Startbildschirm).

In Ordnung?

Fehler können passieren, aber ich will für das VEREINBARTE Geld die VEREINBARTE Leistung. Fertig. No Flame. Einfach Tatsache. Wird von mir auch verlangt. (Da ich selber Programmierer bin, fallen mir so Dinge wie Testserver, Testbetrieb, Qualitätskontrolle ein.)

Ausgleich wären an dieser Stelle Gutscheine, irgendein Bonus[gegenstand] (weil die Leute, die mit Gamecards bezahlen, nicht wirklich irgendwie gross entschädigt werden können)...


----------



## Cyringsoul (21. Juli 2008)

Guten Morggäähhnnn 

*kaffeesuch* 

na ihrZz,... seid ihr auch so saugeil gelaunt wie ich?

*kaffee und brötchen innen raum stell*


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

HendrikWiking schrieb:


> An alle, die so lässig sagen, es gäbe auch RL:
> Schon richtig. (Aber wenn ich in ein Café geh und Kaffee ordere, möchte ich auch dort Kaffee haben und nicht Käse).
> 
> An alle, die flamen und sagen, sie hätten bezahlt:
> ...




da gebe ich dir mal voll recht da sind die server mal down heulen gleich so einge rum oh mein geld ich bezahle doch omg ich kann nicht spielen


----------



## huxxley (21. Juli 2008)

Jedes mal aufs neue eine Aufregung wegen den Downs. Gibt nix besseres als bei einer Tasse Kaffe diesen Thread zu genießen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt das mir langweilig ist?



Hol dir n Kaffee...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber inzwischen sind ja.... *mal kurz nachzähl* in etwa 70 von, sagen wir mal 80 Servern offline... nix für ungut, aber das ist schon ein bisschen viel.
Wann haben die eigentlich angefangen, die Server runterzufahren?


----------



## Dradius (21. Juli 2008)

So ich schicke euch mal nen link wo ihr vll auch mal was erreichen könnt mit den posts

LINK


----------



## Kra'jin (21. Juli 2008)

Lest halt mal die EULA verdammt -.-

Blizzard gibt euch nen feuchten Kehrricht, wenn die Server nicht min. 2 Tage in Folge down sind. Erst dann geben die die 4-fache Zeit an Freetime zurück.

Lesen bildet, wirklich.


----------



## Stonewhip (21. Juli 2008)

HendrikWiking schrieb:


> An alle, die so lässig sagen, es gäbe auch RL:
> Schon richtig. (Aber wenn ich in ein Café geh und Kaffee ordere, möchte ich auch dort Kaffee haben und nicht Käse).
> 
> An alle, die flamen und sagen, sie hätten bezahlt:
> ...


Gut geschrieben, aber DAS hier, hast DU auch unterschrieben (bzw ihm zugestimmt):
_9. Dauer der "Online"-Komponente des Spiels und des Voice Client

Dieses Spiel ist ein "Online"-Spiel, das über das Internet via den Service, wie von Blizzard Entertainment bereitgestellt, gespielt werden muss. Die Sicherung einer Internetverbindung unterliegt Ihrer alleinigen Verantwortung, und Sie allein kommen für alle dadurch anfallenden Kosten auf. Blizzard Entertainment bemüht sich, den Online-Service ununterbrochen aufrecht zu erhalten. Blizzard Entertainment kann jedoch den Service für Wartung, Tests, Ersatz und Instandsetzung der mit World of Warcraft verbundenen Telekommunikationseinrichtungen sowie für eine Übertragungsunterbrechung oder für andere betriebs- oder systembedingte Zwecke vorübergehend aussetzen. _

Also! - Kaffee ist fertig... Wer will?


----------



## Pauwee (21. Juli 2008)

entzugserscheinungen nach kurzer zeit...ich möchte auch zocken, aber wenns doch soo grosse probleme gibt, warte ich lieber bis es wieder annährend gut läuft..alles andere ist doch quark


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben, aber DAS hier, hast DU auch unterschrieben (bzw ihm zugestimmt):
> _9. Dauer der "Online"-Komponente des Spiels und des Voice Client
> 
> Dieses Spiel ist ein "Online"-Spiel, das über das Internet via den Service, wie von Blizzard Entertainment bereitgestellt, gespielt werden muss. Die Sicherung einer Internetverbindung unterliegt Ihrer alleinigen Verantwortung, und Sie allein kommen für alle dadurch anfallenden Kosten auf. Blizzard Entertainment bemüht sich, den Online-Service ununterbrochen aufrecht zu erhalten. Blizzard Entertainment kann jedoch den Service für Wartung, Tests, Ersatz und Instandsetzung der mit World of Warcraft verbundenen Telekommunikationseinrichtungen sowie für eine Übertragungsunterbrechung oder für andere betriebs- oder systembedingte Zwecke vorübergehend aussetzen. _
> ...


loooool......ich


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> loooool......ich



Ich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3v1n04 (21. Juli 2008)

Omg, was ihr euch alle aufregt...

Die Welt geht davon nicht unter...


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

das einzige was spinnt ist die community.


----------



## dOUble-b (21. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Also ich hab KP was grad los is aber sagen wa 50% der server sind für ne halbestunfe online und dan wieder offline die DE hompage geht uach nich..... was is den los hir? hab ich was verpasst?



ich hab auch die gleichen probleme...aber ich denk mal, dass blizz des bald wieder gängig macht! also:: noch nen bissel durchhaltn und dann gehts hoffentlich iwann wieder!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg bb


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

so nun muss ich auch mal schreiben wie langweilig mir ist   .ich könnte meine zeit ja mit etwas sinnvollem verbringen aber   ne realität ist so pfui  

und da ich eh schon die ganze nacht gearbeutet habe kann ich hier auch im halbschlaf mitlesen   ist ja sehr amüsant grinz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Also! - Kaffee ist fertig... Wer will?



ich ich ich, bitte mit Milch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: meine Kaffeemaschiene ist nämlich der Zeit kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

K3v1n04 schrieb:


> Omg, was ihr euch alle aufregt...
> 
> Die Welt geht davon nicht unter...



Na, wenn WoW ist mehr oder weniger unter gegangen.. für manche zählt das wohl schon als Apokalypse..


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gerne ^^


----------



## RadioEriwan (21. Juli 2008)

mimimimimimi die server sind down...
blizzard ist scheiße, ich zahle doch wahnsinnige 13€ im monat.... *whine*
da arbeiten im rechenzentrum doch nur ahnungslose vollpfosten.... *heul*

So langsam kotzt es mich wirklich an. Muß wohl an den Sommerferien liegen die derzeit in vielen Bundesländern sind. Wie geht das eigentlich an das die Jugendlichen trotz der Bildungskriese 6 Wochen am Stück in in Ferien geschickt werden? Ich zahle deren Bildung mit meinen Steuern, ich verlange die Kürzung der Sommerferien auf 2 Wochen. Schließlich zahle ich auch bestimmt mindestens 0,01% der Bildungspolitik. Die gesparten 4 Wochen gehen direkt mal in einen Rechtschreibkurs der für alle Pflicht ist. Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind, Pfingsten und Ostern braucht man auch keine Ferien...

Ich wette jetzt bin ich bei den ganzen Kiddies hier der böse Bube der keine Ahnung hat und die Schnauze halten soll.

Aber back to topic...

Steht irgendwo das Blizzard 100% Verfügbarkeit der Server garantiert?
Na, wer postet als erstes den Auszug aus den AGB wo Blizzard das verspricht?
Ich warte!!!

Ach,  keiner?
Schade....

Mal klartext gesprochen...

Die verfügbarkeit der Server ist bei WoW als gut zu bezeichnen. Eine Serverwartung pro Woche sollte jeder verkraften können. Andere mmorpg's haben den selben Wartungszeitraum. Bei EVE ist es sogar schlimmer, da werden die Server täglich herunter gefahren.
Wenn es nun also zu Problemen kommt und die Server deswegen kurzzeitig, zwei Stunden sind in der IT-Welt als kurzzeitig zu bezeichnen, down sind, dann haltet einfach mal die Klappe und macht was anderes als hier dumme Threads zu öffnen.

Hey, verklagt einer die örtlichen Verkehrsbetriebe weil sich ein Bus oder eine Bahn um 5 Minuten verspätet? Hey, die Fahrkarte habt ihr doch hoffentlich auch bezahlt....
Oder Verlangt ihr das euer Lehrer die 10 Minuten Verspätung nachholt, weil ihr deswegen wichtigen Stoff verpasst habt? Nein, da freut ihr euch sogar drüber?

Komisch...
Ist nämlich irgendwie nix anderes als wenn bei WoW mal die Server ausfallen...

Ach ja...

vote for close...


----------



## Stonewhip (21. Juli 2008)

hehe.. Naja, dann greift mal zu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> hehe.. Naja, dann greift mal zu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da fehlt aber wurst und sowas menno


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> hehe.. Naja, dann greift mal zu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke - ich nehme dann einen Lang-Tzu


----------



## Stonewhip (21. Juli 2008)

dasfiasko schrieb:


> da fehlt aber wurst und sowas menno


Fleisch (speziell vom Schwein) ist (auf Dauer) nicht gesund. Der beste Beweis dafür sind einige Posts hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3v1n04 (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Na, wenn WoW ist mehr oder weniger unter gegangen.. für manche zählt das wohl schon als Apokalypse..


Einfach den Fernseher anmachen und Teleshopping gucken^^

Aber nein, alle sind nur am motzen, weil die Server früh am morgen down sind.
Man wird jawohl nen paar Stunden ohne WoW aushalten können. Auf Klassenfahrt sind die Server für mich ne ganze Woche down.
Doch beschwert habe ich mich beim Lehrer noch nicht ...

@ RadioEriwan: /sign


----------



## huxxley (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> hehe.. Naja, dann greift mal zu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein vegetarisches Frühstück...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenigstens Kaffee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> hehe.. Naja, dann greift mal zu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für alle, die nix besseres zu tun haben als am Montag morgen vor dem Computer zu sitzen..(schon klar,dass ich auch dazuzähle..)
Sagt mal, für alle, die sich so aufregen.. steht ihr extra um acht auf, um WoW spielen zu können? In den Ferien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HendrikWiking (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben, aber DAS hier, hast DU auch unterschrieben (bzw ihm zugestimmt):



Danke, dass es Dir gefallen hat...



Stonewhip schrieb:


> _9. Dauer der "Online"-Komponente des Spiels und des Voice Client
> 
> Dieses Spiel ist ein "Online"-Spiel, das über das Internet via den Service, wie von Blizzard Entertainment bereitgestellt, gespielt werden muss. Die Sicherung einer Internetverbindung unterliegt Ihrer alleinigen Verantwortung, und Sie allein kommen für alle dadurch anfallenden Kosten auf. Blizzard Entertainment bemüht sich, den Online-Service ununterbrochen aufrecht zu erhalten. Blizzard Entertainment kann jedoch den Service für Wartung, Tests, Ersatz und Instandsetzung der mit World of Warcraft verbundenen Telekommunikationseinrichtungen sowie für eine Übertragungsunterbrechung oder für andere betriebs- oder systembedingte Zwecke vorübergehend aussetzen. _



Stimmt natürlich. Aber Qualitätskontrolle und Krisenmanagement würde auch eine relativ vernünftige Mitteilung an die User/zahlende Gemeinde beeinhalten (Startbildschirm). Das kostet Blizz nicht viel und die Kunden(!) wissen, woran sie sind (auch wenn es Blizz im Moment selber nicht so recht zu wissen scheint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Weil eines ist auch klar: Wenn wir Kunden nicht in Wow reinkommen, gehen wir an deren Internetseite und was dann passiert, sehen wir ja - Lags, Zusammenbrüche (nein, ich meine nicht die nervlichen, ein paar halten das schon aus), Nichterreichbarkeit der Online-Präsenz. 



Stonewhip schrieb:


> Also! - Kaffee ist fertig... Wer will?



Gute Idee - geht's mit Milch und Zucker? Und: Danke. Geht auch ohne Geflame, wie man sieht...


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Ich esse zum Frühstück immer warmes. Meistens Reis, Pizza oder Nudeln.


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Fleisch (speziell vom Schwein) ist (auf Dauer) nicht gesund. Der beste Beweis dafür sind einige Posts hier im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich komme von der arbeit  und da brauch ich was heftiges   .............und käse mag ich net  menno   und wenn schwein net gesund ist nehme ich auch hunh rührei pizza usw


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war gerstern schon um 22 Uhr im Bett *g* deswegen so früh wach.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Also! - Kaffee ist fertig... Wer will?


ich,aber mit viel chopi bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huxxley (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ja auch für alle reichen! Greift zu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

dasfiasko schrieb:


> ich komme von der arbeit  und da brauch ich was heftiges   .............und käse mag ich net  menno   und wenn schwein net gesund ist nehme ich auch hunh rührei pizza usw



Pizza zum Frühstück? Hm.. gut, wenn sie warm ist x)


----------



## Poloproll (21. Juli 2008)

Früher hat es bei solchen "Notfällen" noch einen gratis Tag zum spielen gegeben, aber davon scheint man auch schon seit längerem Abstand genommen zu haben.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (21. Juli 2008)

der eine serverpool war doch shon seid letztem patch ei bisschen angegriffen... warscheinlich beheben sie es jetzt


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Pizza zum Frühstück? Hm.. gut, wenn sie warm ist x)


fuer mich ist es abendessen    ... nachts arbeiten tags schlafen


----------



## VaynKDV (21. Juli 2008)

wie voll die CS Server plötzlich sind, und wieviele neue Chars in der WAR Beta grad erstellt werden....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Poloproll schrieb:


> Früher hat es bei solchen "Notfällen" noch einen gratis Tag zum spielen gegeben, aber davon scheint man auch schon seit längerem Abstand genommen zu haben.


natürlich! und wenn der bus zu spät kommt, kann ich auch einen tag umsonst fahren


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Poloproll schrieb:


> Früher hat es bei solchen "Notfällen" noch einen gratis Tag zum spielen gegeben, aber davon scheint man auch schon seit längerem Abstand genommen zu haben.



Möglich, was tut Blizz nicht alles um noch mehr Geld zu bekommen!

test


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Juli 2008)

danke, hab mein Frühstück schon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isoldur (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nicht um acht, sondern schon um sechs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viorel (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> natürlich! und wenn der bus zu spät kommt, kann ich auch einen tag umsonst fahren


Lol darum gehts doch nicht. Dazu hat er recht


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

hmmm...
aber es kommen immernoch oft *one day excemt* oder so.
und wieso whinet da keiner?


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Isoldur schrieb:


> Nicht um acht, sondern schon um sechs...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist ja verrückt.. *lach*


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

was viel schlimmer ist meine tastatur hat asche in den ritzen grrr die ist doch grad neu und sieht wieder aus   wie sonst was   das sind echte probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Juli 2008)

Sei froh, dass der Bus manchmal Verspätung hat, oder wärst du gern hier drin gewesen?O_o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Lol darum gehts doch nicht. Dazu hat er recht


nee...man kann doch nicht erwarten, daß wenn die leistung eines anbieters einmal stockt, man gleich "schmerzensgeld" bekommt. nicht alles im leben läuft einwandfrei. wenn die server down sind, sind sie down! und? ruf ich jetzt bei blizz an und mach sie zur schnecke?......NÖ!!!
ich nehme es hin, warte und wenns läuft, spiele ich wieder


----------



## shadowwoman (21. Juli 2008)

guten morgen an alle! will mir das nich antun die ganzen acht seiten zu lesen... also kann mich mal jemand ganz kurz aufklären was da heute los is??? büüütttteeee


----------



## huxxley (21. Juli 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass der Bus manchmal Verspätung hat, oder wärst du gern hier drin gewesen?O_o
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim nächsten Bus ist es auch nicht viel besser... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> guten morgen an alle! will mir das nich antun die ganzen acht seiten zu lesen... also kann mich mal jemand ganz kurz aufklären was da heute los is??? büüütttteeee



etwa 80 bis 90% der deutschen Server sind down und alle regen sich auf und wollen Blizz töten.. und ein paar kriegen Kaffe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> etwa 80 bis 90% der deutschen Server sind down und alle regen sich auf und wollen Blizz töten.. und ein paar kriegen Kaffe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf deutsch gesagt.......alles unwichtig


----------



## shadowwoman (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> etwa 80 bis 90% der deutschen Server sind down und alle regen sich auf und wollen Blizz töten.. und ein paar kriegen Kaffe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nüja das hab ich mitbekommen aber weiss auch einer warum da die server down sind??? und kaffee wäre ne gute idee...


----------



## RadioEriwan (21. Juli 2008)

HendrikWiking schrieb:


> An alle, die so lässig sagen, es gäbe auch RL:
> Schon richtig. (Aber wenn ich in ein Café geh und Kaffee ordere, möchte ich auch dort Kaffee haben und nicht Käse).


Hm, jedesmal wenn ich WoW starte, dann startet bei mir auch WoW. War das bei Dir jemals anders?
Wenn wir dein Beispiel nehmen, dann müsste ich bei mir den WoW Client starten und nach dem einloggen darf ich dann nur Tetris spielen.
Dann hätte ich Käse anstelle meines bestellten Kaffees bekommen...



HendrikWiking schrieb:


> An alle, die flamen und sagen, sie hätten bezahlt:
> Total richtig. (Aber ein toter Server ist ein toter Server. Da kann keiner mehr viel machen.)


Doch, man sollte sich um die Behebung des Problems bemühen. Und bisher hat Blizzard das auch immer getan.



HendrikWiking schrieb:


> Geh ins Geschäft und nimm Dir was aus dem Regal und geh zur Kassa. Dort wird Dir das Geld abgenommen und die Ware ins Regal zurückgelegt. Du wirst vor die Tür komplimentiert und kannst nimmer rein (Startbildschirm).
> 
> In Ordnung?


Ähm, der Vergleich hinkt...
WoW ist kein Geschäft in dem Du Waren kaufst, WoW wäre da eher mit einem Kino zu vergleichen. 
Du bezahlst für einen Film, während des Films bricht im Kino ein Feuer aus, Du wirst von der Feuerwehr evakuiert und nicht mehr rein gelassen.
In Ordnung?



HendrikWiking schrieb:


> Fehler können passieren, aber ich will für das VEREINBARTE Geld die VEREINBARTE Leistung. Fertig. No Flame. Einfach Tatsache. Wird von mir auch verlangt. (Da ich selber Programmierer bin, fallen mir so Dinge wie Testserver, Testbetrieb, Qualitätskontrolle ein.)
> 
> Ausgleich wären an dieser Stelle Gutscheine, irgendein Bonus[gegenstand] (weil die Leute, die mit Gamecards bezahlen, nicht wirklich irgendwie gross entschädigt werden können)...



Wo garantiert Blizzard 100% Verfügbarkeit?
Mehr brauche ich nicht fragen...

Hm, wenn Blizzard einen Tag ausgleich wegen irgendwelcher probleme gewährt, dann wird dieser Tag allen Spielern des realms gewährt. Auch Leute die mit Gamecards bezahlen bekommen diesen Tag an ihre Abo-Zeit angehängt. Garantiere ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung.
Wo war also noch mal dein Problem?

Wenn ich das lese, dann hat mein Kopf das unbändige Verlangen sich gen Tischplatte zu bewegen...
Also, wenn Du Programmierer bist, dann hoffe ich nie mit Dir am selben Projekt arbeiten zu müssen...


----------



## zNEj (21. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> guten morgen an alle! will mir das nich antun die ganzen acht seiten zu lesen... also kann mich mal jemand ganz kurz aufklären was da heute los is??? büüütttteeee



die welt geht unter...

Die einen gehen Pleite .. die anderen werden an ihr RL erinnert und wissen nicht was sie tun solln...
Blizzard ist fuu ...

das gleiche wie jeden mittwoch.. nur halt heute mal montags...


----------



## Lycantrope (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> etwa 80 bis 90% der deutschen Server sind down und alle regen sich auf und wollen Blizz töten.. und ein paar kriegen Kaffe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zudem funktioniert die bezahlung per elv, kreditkarte & t-mobile nicht mehr - bin mal gespannt, was da heute noch so abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> etwa 80 bis 90% der deutschen Server sind down und alle regen sich auf und wollen Blizz töten.. und ein paar kriegen Kaffe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne ich trinke kein kaffee ich schlürfe mein gute nacht kölsch   will jemand ?


----------



## Secilin (21. Juli 2008)

Hach wie ich das doch immer liebe. Kaum sind die Server mal nicht verfügbar kommen die ganzen Heulthreads nach dem Motto wofür zahl ich im Monat 13 Euro bla...

Also mal ganz ehrlich. Ich zahle lieber 13 Euro und habe dafür ein funktionierendes MMO und wenn solche Notfallwartungsarbeiten nun mal anfallen, was im Vergleich zu den Anfängen von WoW ja nun nicht jede Woche passiert, dann sind sie halt da und glaubt mal das Blizzard das auch keinen Spass macht sich immer wieder die Nörgeleien anzuhören.

Wenn man es hier mal mit anderen MMO´s vergleicht, dessen Namen ich nicht nennen mag, weil ich keine anderen Spieleschmieden in den Dreck ziehen mag, so ist Blizzard doch wirklich die Schmiede die am härtesten arbeitet, mit dem wohl besten Support und der geringsten Downtime.

*allen die nun rumheulen einen Keks reicht* Und nun überdenkt eure Aussagen mal wieder und macht vielleicht mal was sinnvolles im RL, vorausgesetzt ihr habt den Legendären Drop schon bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lieben Gruß

Eure

Seci


----------



## hohlehupe (21. Juli 2008)

Mutti, mach mir die Zöpfe nicht so stramm !!!!

Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein....


----------



## dead-jolly (21. Juli 2008)

yeah mal weider blutdurst ich bin so gesegnet mit meim server^^

gut morgen an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da die  servern down sind spam ich maln bissl mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyr0x (21. Juli 2008)

Bleibt mal ruhig... Die Realms sind mal für ein paar Stunden down und ihr kriegt hier Anfälle... Sucht?!
Auch wenn ich 13€ monatlich für WoW bezahle ist das nicht der Weltuntergang...
Sei froh dass du überhaupt WoW spielen kannst.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

haha wie geil ist das den^^
wie son thread wo ruckzuck +50 seiten hat wie mittwochs wenn die server off sind xD

MFG


----------



## Cyr0x (21. Juli 2008)

Bleibt mal ruhig... Die Realms sind mal für ein paar Stunden down und ihr kriegt hier Anfälle... Sucht?!
Auch wenn ich 13&#8364; monatlich für WoW bezahle ist das nicht der Weltuntergang...
Seit froh dass ihr überhaupt WoW spielen könnt.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> nüja das hab ich mitbekommen aber weiss auch einer warum da die server down sind??? und kaffee wäre ne gute idee...



Naja... wissen wir das jetzt eigentlich schon? Man verliert ja ein bissel den Überblick.. aber auf den meisten Servern gab es nach dem neuesten Patch Probleme... die werden wohl grad behoben.


----------



## Schnatti (21. Juli 2008)

Schnief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach 3 Wochen stressigem Dienst hab ich Spätdienst und die Server sind nicht daaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Son mist
naja spiel ich halt Edna bricht aus".  DROGGELBEEECHER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oh Droggelbecher


----------



## Brissn (21. Juli 2008)

omg Blizz is manchmal so was von armselig 
AoC macht das da besser Hatte da sowas noch nie bis auf die 3 (ja 3 liebes Blizz) Stunden beim Mittwoch Server Down 
Das zeigt doch mal wieder das blizz den gemeinen WoW Spieler voll am Arsch vorbei geht 
Sry aber in letzter Zeit waren die Server zu oft Down
Sch****e  nur das WoW nachwievor Spasss macht ;/


----------



## dead-jolly (21. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0_5LbYgec

guckt euch ma das an wenn ihr lange weile habt oder macht sonstwas ^^

aber naja spam is ja uach coll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Cyr0x schrieb:


> Bleibt mal ruhig... Die Realms sind mal für ein paar Stunden down und ihr kriegt hier Anfälle... Sucht?!
> Auch wenn ich 13€ monatlich für WoW bezahle ist das nicht der Weltuntergang...
> Seit froh dass ihr überhaupt WoW spielen könnt.



doppelposter!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wohaaaa (21. Juli 2008)

Cyr0x schrieb:


> Bleibt mal ruhig... Die Realms sind mal für ein paar Stunden down und ihr kriegt hier Anfälle... Sucht?!
> Auch wenn ich 13€ monatlich für WoW bezahle ist das nicht der Weltuntergang...
> Seit froh dass ihr überhaupt WoW spielen könnt.



genau, dankt gott für die ehre, überhaupt wow spielen zu dürfen....
wasn schwachsinn


----------



## Cyr0x (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> die welt geht unter...
> 
> Die einen gehen Pleite .. die anderen werden an ihr RL erinnert und wissen nicht was sie tun solln...
> Blizzard ist fuu ...
> ...



Da bin ich 1:1 gleicher Meinung...


@ Wohaaaa: War das Schwachsinn auf mich bezogen?


----------



## Tja (21. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt, dass Blizzard vielleicht neue Sicherheitsmaßnahmen aufspielen könnte? In der letzten Woche kamen vor allem im US Forum vermehrt Berichte über einen Gamethief-Trojaner. Mein Kaspersky schlug eben auch Alarm. 

Und wenn es das nicht sein sollte ==>sie arbeiten an dem Spiel und bessern die Fehler schnellstmöglich aus, also seid froh darüber, anstatt sich wie ein Kleingeld aufzuregen, nur weil die Server mal nicht gehen. 

Man kann auch mal ein Buch lesen, spazieren gehen oder sonst was tun...


----------



## shadowwoman (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja... wissen wir das jetzt eigentlich schon? Man verliert ja ein bissel den Überblick.. aber auf den meisten Servern gab es nach dem neuesten Patch Probleme... die werden wohl grad behoben.


danke mal ne halbwegs normale antwort... mehr wollte ich ja gar ned wissen


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Brissn schrieb:


> omg Blizz is manchmal so was von armselig
> AoC macht das da besser Hatte da sowas noch nie bis auf die 3 (ja 3 liebes Blizz) Stunden beim Mittwoch Server Down
> Das zeigt doch mal wieder das blizz den gemeinen WoW Spieler voll am Arsch vorbei geht
> Sry aber in letzter Zeit waren die Server zu oft Down
> Sch****e  nur das WoW nachwievor Spasss macht ;/


dann bleib doch bei AoC


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

irgendwie frag ich mich gerade wievielen der serverausfall zu kopfe steigt hier bilden sich ja echte tastenhelden   ich bin beeindruckt *prost*  mal ne runde kölsch an die normalen verteilt


----------



## s1ckb0y (21. Juli 2008)

Wieso nutzt Ihr die Offtime nicht, Eure lausige Rechtschreibung zu verbessern? Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich das hier lese...

Tip: Satzzeichen ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secilin (21. Juli 2008)

Brissn schrieb:


> omg Blizz is manchmal so was von armselig
> AoC macht das da besser Hatte da sowas noch nie bis auf die 3 (ja 3 liebes Blizz) Stunden beim Mittwoch Server Down
> Das zeigt doch mal wieder das blizz den gemeinen WoW Spieler voll am Arsch vorbei geht
> Sry aber in letzter Zeit waren die Server zu oft Down
> Sch****e  nur das WoW nachwievor Spasss macht ;/




Hm ich glaube du übertreibst hier ein wenig und übersiehst dafür die zig anderen Fehler die o.g. Spiel nun mal auch noch besitzt. Und wie oft hat FC die Server nicht Mittwochs, sondern erst Donnerstags runtergefahren? Wie oft schmiert das Spiel ab, weil irgendwas wieder nicht funktioniert? Ich denke auch das o.g. Spiel ein gutes Spiel ist und mir auch Spass bringt, aber noch lange nicht so stabil und ausgereift wie WoW läuft.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

nen tipp,
wenn man net klar kommt das die server down sind
sollte man mal rausgehen und um den block joggen^^

ansonsten Meckert nicht!
ihr mecker alle über blizz aber wenn es die net geben würdet dann gebe es auch kein wow...

aber naja ihr könnt ja nur meckern...

GreeTz


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

s1ckb0y schrieb:


> Wieso nutzt Ihr die Offtime nicht, Eure lausige Rechtschreibung zu verbessern? Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich das hier lese...
> 
> Tip: Satzzeichen ftw!
> 
> ...




satz was???  kenn ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secilin (21. Juli 2008)

s1ckb0y schrieb:


> Wieso nutzt Ihr die Offtime nicht, Eure lausige Rechtschreibung zu verbessern? Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich das hier lese...
> 
> Tip: Satzzeichen ftw!
> 
> ...



Da forderst du aber ziemlich viel von den Grundschulkindern, die gerade mal das Alphabet gelernt haben *duck und sich versteckt*


----------



## hohlehupe (21. Juli 2008)

Übrigens:

Milchreis schmeckt am besten, wenn man(n) ihn kurz vor dem Verzehr, durch ein saftiges Steak ersetzt......


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

hohlehupe schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> 
> Milchreis schmeckt am besten, wenn man(n) ihn kurz vor dem Verzehr, durch ein saftiges Steak ersetzt......



lol
da haste recht ;-)^^


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

hohlehupe schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> 
> Milchreis schmeckt am besten, wenn man(n) ihn kurz vor dem Verzehr, durch ein saftiges Steak ersetzt......


loooooooooooooooooool     da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## cellebln (21. Juli 2008)

ich frag mich schon immer, warum dieser entwickler -> http://de.guildwars.com/ <- es schafft ohne monatlichen gebühren trotzdem monatlichen events (feierstagsevents gibt es auch "rl und ingamefeiertage", ständig neue features und neuer content , jeden monat balancing, keine downtimes, spitzen support ...ich könnte hier noch weitermachen, aber das reicht. ich hab dieses spiel 3 jahre gespielt und kann garnicht beschreibenwie entsetzt ich über blizzard bin! ich binwohl viel zu verwöhnt denke ich... in meiner 3 jahrigen spielzeit gab es vielleicht 2-3 mal eine kurze zeit in der der service "guild wars" nicht in anspruch genommen werden konnte, ansonsten laufen die server immer...kommt ein patch, merkt man das unterumständenbeim nächten start des spiels...spielr die online sind machen fix einen neustart, wenn die meldung kommt "eine neue version von guildwars stehrzur verfühgung"...paar dateien laden und weiterzocken...da kann man bei blizz nur vom träumen...support und service gewehrleistung "6-".


----------



## dead-jolly (21. Juli 2008)

ich hab gemert was ihr alle machen könnt leß euch einfahc den thread durch jeden post danns eita lagne genug beshcäftigt weil aller 2 misn enn enuer post kommt^^

und beim entziffern dieses textes brauchta auch nochmal 5mins^^


----------



## Amokee (21. Juli 2008)

Ein freudiges guten Morgen an alle !

Ach jeh ... wie schön, dass ich immer von 04 Uhr bis 12 Uhr arbeite - und die Server bei Notfällen oder Mittwochs auch immer in dieser Zeitspanne runter gefahren werden :-)

Das vergeht meine Kara ID ja bis Mittwoch wie im Fluge ...

... und heute Nachmittag nach meiner Ruhezeit nach dem Frühdienst kann ich dann fröhlich weiter meine Dailys machen.


----------



## Isoldur (21. Juli 2008)

dead-jolly schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0_5LbYgec
> 
> guckt euch ma das an wenn ihr lange weile habt oder macht sonstwas ^^
> 
> ...




Na das ist voll creme....der beste Beitrag überhaupt.


----------



## mendozino (21. Juli 2008)

Natürlich fixen sie grad. Die letzten Tage hat doch jeder die Probleme gesehn, die es seit dem Patch gab. Vermehrte Gegner die optisch stehen blieben und die einen getötet haben, Lootlags etc.
Oder die NPCs die manchmal erst nach 15-30 Sekunden erschienen sind.
Also macht mal halblang. Ich hätt zwar auch gern gespielt jetzt an meinem freien Tag aber was solls. wär letzte Woche auch gern zum Schwimmen gegangen aber Petrus hatte Regenlag


----------



## Secilin (21. Juli 2008)

dead-jolly schrieb:


> ich hab gemert was ihr alle machen könnt leß euch einfahc den thread durch jeden post danns eita lagne genug beshcäftigt weil aller 2 misn enn enuer post kommt^^
> 
> und beim entziffern dieses textes brauchta auch nochmal 5mins^^



*mit dem Duden nach Dead-Jolly wirft* - Vernatz uns hier nicht und klau meine kostbare Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (21. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Dayli Frühstück
> Dayli Einkauf



Gewaschen ist schon erledigt! Dann geh ich jetzt halt Frühstücken und dann einkaufen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis dann... ^^


----------



## mendozino (21. Juli 2008)

cellebln schrieb:


> ich frag mich schon immer, warum dieser entwickler -> http://de.guildwars.com/ <- es schafft ohne monatlichen gebühren trotzdem monatlichen events (feierstagsevents gibt es auch "rl und ingamefeiertage", ständig neue features und neuer content , jeden monat balancing, keine downtimes, spitzen support ...ich könnte hier noch weitermachen, aber das reicht. ich hab dieses spiel 3 jahre gespielt und kann garnicht beschreibenwie entsetzt ich über blizzard bin! ich binwohl viel zu verwöhnt denke ich... in meiner 3 jahrigen spielzeit gab es vielleicht 2-3 mal eine kurze zeit in der der service "guild wars" nicht in anspruch genommen werden konnte, ansonsten laufen die server immer...kommt ein patch, merkt man das unterumständenbeim nächten start des spiels...spielr die online sind machen fix einen neustart, wenn die meldung kommt "eine neue version von guildwars stehrzur verfühgung"...paar dateien laden und weiterzocken...da kann man bei blizz nur vom träumen...support und service gewehrleistung "6-".



Beim Lesen dieses Posts fällt mir auch die Note 6 ein. Was hättest du alles verbessern können wenn die Guildwar Server öfters down gewesen wären?


Übrigens ist mein Windows-Taschenrechner auch noch nie abgestürzt. Vielleicht sollten wir den mal bespielen.


----------



## dead-jolly (21. Juli 2008)

Isoldur schrieb:


> Na das ist voll creme....der beste Beitrag überhaupt.



is ja au meiner!!^^


----------



## Moaki Ubuntu (21. Juli 2008)

cellebln schrieb:


> ich frag mich schon immer, warum dieser entwickler -> http://de.guildwars.com/ <- es schafft ohne monatlichen gebühren trotzdem monatlichen events (feierstagsevents gibt es auch "rl und ingamefeiertage", ständig neue features und neuer content , jeden monat balancing, keine downtimes, spitzen support ...ich könnte hier noch weitermachen, aber das reicht. ich hab dieses spiel 3 jahre gespielt und kann garnicht beschreibenwie entsetzt ich über blizzard bin! ich binwohl viel zu verwöhnt denke ich... in meiner 3 jahrigen spielzeit gab es vielleicht 2-3 mal eine kurze zeit in der der service "guild wars" nicht in anspruch genommen werden konnte, ansonsten laufen die server immer...kommt ein patch, merkt man das unterumständenbeim nächten start des spiels...spielr die online sind machen fix einen neustart, wenn die meldung kommt "eine neue version von guildwars stehrzur verfühgung"...paar dateien laden und weiterzocken...da kann man bei blizz nur vom träumen...support und service gewehrleistung "6-".




/sign in allen Punkten

Schade nur das GW PvE für mich schon total ausgelutscht ist^^ naja, PvP Ftw^^ (das macht dort auch noch Spaß^^)


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

cellebln schrieb:


> ich frag mich schon immer, warum dieser entwickler -> http://de.guildwars.com/ <- es schafft ohne monatlichen gebühren trotzdem monatlichen events (feierstagsevents gibt es auch "rl und ingamefeiertage", ständig neue features und neuer content , jeden monat balancing, keine downtimes, spitzen support ...ich könnte hier noch weitermachen, aber das reicht. ich hab dieses spiel 3 jahre gespielt und kann garnicht beschreibenwie entsetzt ich über blizzard bin! ich binwohl viel zu verwöhnt denke ich... in meiner 3 jahrigen spielzeit gab es vielleicht 2-3 mal eine kurze zeit in der der service "guild wars" nicht in anspruch genommen werden konnte, ansonsten laufen die server immer...kommt ein patch, merkt man das unterumständenbeim nächten start des spiels...spielr die online sind machen fix einen neustart, wenn die meldung kommt "eine neue version von guildwars stehrzur verfühgung"...paar dateien laden und weiterzocken...da kann man bei blizz nur vom träumen...support und service gewehrleistung "6-".



Hm... stimmt schon, ich spiel seit etwa einem Jahr GW und kann mich nur an ein Mal erinnern, wo die Server nicht funktioniert haben, und das auch nur für fünf Minuten. 
Allerdings muss man sagen, dass GW weniger komplex gestaltet ist als WoW, ergo ist es fast logisch dass es mit WoW mehr Probleme gibt... wenn auch nicht eben schön.


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Juli 2008)

hohlehupe schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> 
> Milchreis schmeckt am besten, wenn man(n) ihn kurz vor dem Verzehr, durch ein saftiges Steak ersetzt......



bester spruch des tages, und soooooooo wahr


----------



## cellebln (21. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Beim Lesen dieses Posts fällt mir auch die Note 6 ein. Was hättest du alles verbessern können wenn die Guildwar Server öfters down gewesen wären?



was willst du mir damit sagen? wäre sicher hilfreich.



Manaori schrieb:


> Hm... stimmt schon, ich spiel seit etwa einem Jahr GW und kann mich nur an ein Mal erinnern, wo die Server nicht funktioniert haben, und das auch nur für fünf Minuten.
> Allerdings muss man sagen, dass GW weniger komplex gestaltet ist als WoW, ergo ist es fast logisch dass es mit WoW mehr Probleme gibt... wenn auch nicht eben schön.



ich glaub nicht das die persistente welt diese schwierigkeiten macht, ansonsten ist es nur schlamperei von blizz...es seidenn wow hat mehr zeilen an code xD


----------



## Newgate (21. Juli 2008)

Was is da wieder los ??? Server down, gestern schon ständig Disconnect ... jetzt geht auch die Homepage nimmer ...
Also Blizzard, bei aller Liebe, ich erwarte etwas für mein Geld, immerhin geh ich dafür arbeiten ... also was flott hier,
sonst is das schonmal ein Abo weniger ...


----------



## riggedi (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Give Betakey, dann können die Server ruhig off bleiben.


Frage mich nur, was Du dann mit dem Key willst, wenn die Server immer noch down sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Titús (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ja nichts gegen euch GW Spieler aber das hier gehts um WoW, also wen intressierts wie oft eure Server down waren


----------



## shadowwoman (21. Juli 2008)

das ganze herumgzicke hat doch sowieso keinen sinn! man kann auch blizz nich die schuld geben es funkt halt nich so wie es sollte und das wird jetzt (hoffentlich) behoben... seid froh das sie überhaupt etwas machen!


----------



## mendozino (21. Juli 2008)

Newgate schrieb:


> Was is da wieder los ??? Server down, gestern schon ständig Disconnect ... jetzt geht auch die Homepage nimmer ...
> Also Blizzard, bei aller Liebe, ich erwarte etwas für mein Geld, immerhin geh ich dafür arbeiten ... also was flott hier,
> sonst is das schonmal ein Abo weniger ...




Vielleicht sind ja die Probleme gestern die Ursache von den heutigen Arbeiten? Nur mal so ins Blaue getippt.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Titús schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nichts gegen euch GW Spieler aber das hier gehts um WoW, also wen intressierts wie oft eure Server down waren



Das war ein Vergleich zweier Internet Rollenspiele... das ist ja wohl nicht verboten?


----------



## Xamthys (21. Juli 2008)

dead-jolly schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0_5LbYgec
> 
> guckt euch ma das an wenn ihr lange weile habt oder macht sonstwas ^^
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir gleich angeschaut und mich köstlich amüsiert. Danke dir, das hat mir den Tag versüßt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zNEj (21. Juli 2008)

Gott Sei Dank...

ich hatte mir gerade schon den besten Anzug angezogen .. mich gestylt .. auch mal rasiert .. mein Fenster aufgemacht und war Springbereit (keine Sorge wohne im Erdgeschoss) ...

und da ist die Meldung die Blizzard Webseite ist wieder online. Endlich kann ich wieder die gewohnten Pixxel sehen. Auf einmal gehts mir wieder gut. Mein leben hat wieder einen Sinn ...

Bei wievielen Leuten mögen diese gedanken jetzt durch den Kopf schwirren. Schade eigentlich, das jetzt auch noch die Server online gehen ... Dieser Thread war sehr belustigend ... 
Werd mal ne Runde einkaufen und Haushalten gehen.

:=)

und mal so allgemein ... Die gleichen leute die über 2 Stunden Notfallwartungsarbeiten meckern, sind auch die - die über Buggy mobs etc. meckern. Also von der gleichen Person ist der gleiche Bullshit zu lesen nur in einem anderen Satzbau.


----------



## cellebln (21. Juli 2008)

Titús schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nichts gegen euch GW Spieler aber das hier gehts um WoW, also wen intressierts wie oft eure Server down waren



mich interessierts, weil ich betroffen bin.



shadowwoman schrieb:


> das ganze herumgzicke hat doch sowieso keinen sinn! man kann auch blizz nich die schuld geben es funkt halt nich so wie es sollte und das wird jetzt (hoffentlich) behoben... seid froh das sie überhaupt etwas machen!



ich geb meinem postboten die schuld ok?


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Newgate schrieb:


> Was is da wieder los ??? Server down, gestern schon ständig Disconnect ... jetzt geht auch die Homepage nimmer ...
> Also Blizzard, bei aller Liebe, ich erwarte etwas für mein Geld, immerhin geh ich dafür arbeiten ... also was flott hier,
> sonst is das schonmal ein Abo weniger ...


du gehst für ein abo arbeiten?
ich gehe ja dafür arbeiten, damit meine kinder etwas zu essen bekommen, wir ein dach über dem kopf haben, wir kleidung besitzen, evt. mal ins kino oder in den freizeitpark gehen.........


----------



## mendozino (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und mal so allgemein ... Die gleichen leute die über 2 Stunden Notfallwartungsarbeiten meckern, sind auch die - die über Buggy mobs etc. meckern. Also von der gleichen Person ist der gleiche Bullshit zu lesen nur in einem anderen Satzbau.




/sign


----------



## Deathsoull (21. Juli 2008)

Hihi! 

Ich tucker grad mit meinem Träkka durchs feld und verfolge das ganze hier mit der PSP^^ Sehr unterhaltsam! Hoffentlich bleiben die server ne weile off dann hab ich was lustiges zum lesen^^ Bis ich wieder wenden muss...


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

@ Celissa
Sicherlich gibts da irgendwelche. Und das sind sehr viele. Also ich mach jetzt was anderes. Aber trotzdem ist das echt übel, wenn mann in WoW sehr viel Geld reinpacken muss...


----------



## qwerty103 (21. Juli 2008)

s1ckb0y schrieb:


> Wieso nutzt Ihr die Offtime nicht, Eure lausige Rechtschreibung zu verbessern? Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich das hier lese...
> 
> Tip: Satzzeichen ftw!
> 
> ...





wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie bahalten : ) ^^


----------



## Newgate (21. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind ja die Probleme gestern die Ursache von den heutigen Arbeiten? Nur mal so ins Blaue getippt.



Gestern mittag bemerkt, bis jetzt nichts getan ... also bei solchen Probs könnten die sich auch bitte Sonntags in Bewegung setzen, und das mit mehr als einem Techniker die sowieso wahrscheinlich ne Null-Bock-Einstellung haben wenn ich mir das hier so betrachte !!!
Ich finds reudig, nichmal ne Anmerkung seitens Blizz dazu ... versuchen wirs mal mit Ignoranz, die Leute werden wohl warten ...


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

Alter geht der Thread hier schnell voll^^


----------



## Malfurin2 (21. Juli 2008)

Warum heult ihr alle wegen den Serverdowns rum?  In der Zeit kann man ja ein Buch lesen oder rausgehen anstatt hier rumzuheulen. Die Welt geht ja deswegen nicht gleich unter.


----------



## Steph26 (21. Juli 2008)

Na da kann ich doch mal meinen brachliegenden AoC Probemonat weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Vielleicht hat sich ja was getan dort.(Aber eher unwarscheinlich).
ciao


----------



## BgSpeedy (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich trinke gemütlich mein kaffee und kann nur lachen über die ganzen post hir. Ich hoffe das sie noch eine weill off bleiben kann nur noch lustiger werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritbeats (21. Juli 2008)

mein tip.....
wartezeitüberbrükung mit geiler minimalism techhouse.
auf


www.myspace.com/spiritbeats

viel spass


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

Rausgehen....lol...Hier sind paar leute so Süchtig, die wissen net mal wo die Tür ist...
Ne scherz bei mir Schüttets übel


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> @ Celissa
> Sicherlich gibts da irgendwelche. Und das sind sehr viele. Also ich mach jetzt was anderes. Aber trotzdem ist das echt übel, wenn mann in WoW sehr viel Geld reinpacken muss...



/sign Wir armen Suchties, die ihr Geld nur für WoW ausgeben und sich sonst nix mehr leisten können...


----------



## Newgate (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> du gehst für ein abo arbeiten?
> ich gehe ja dafür arbeiten, damit meine kinder etwas zu essen bekommen, wir ein dach über dem kopf haben, wir kleidung besitzen, evt. mal ins kino oder in den freizeitpark gehen.........




Was is das denn billiges bitte ? Also, Kinder hab ich keine, Dach überm Kopf hab ich, Kleidung auch, ins Kino oder raus geh ich auch öfters ... also wenn Du nur 15€ verdienst is das leider nich mein Problem, solltest was anderes tun als Spargel zu stechen ^^


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

einTip von mir
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=78UdnO7hIdo


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (21. Juli 2008)

omgtheykillednozdormu ;(


----------



## Deathsoull (21. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> omgtheykillednozdormu ;(



OLOL! Rofl jetzt hab ich fast den nachbars Apfelbaum niedergemäht^^


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Newgate schrieb:


> Was is das denn billiges bitte ? Also, Kinder hab ich keine, Dach überm Kopf hab ich, Kleidung auch, ins Kino oder raus geh ich auch öfters ... also wenn Du nur 15€ verdienst is das leider nich mein Problem, solltest was anderes tun als Spargel zu stechen ^^


hä?????? kriegst du was mit?????? du hast doch gepostet, daß du schließlich für ein abo arbeiten gehst??????OMG


----------



## mendozino (21. Juli 2008)

Newgate schrieb:


> Gestern mittag bemerkt, bis jetzt nichts getan ... also bei solchen Probs könnten die sich auch bitte Sonntags in Bewegung setzen, und das mit mehr als einem Techniker die sowieso wahrscheinlich ne Null-Bock-Einstellung haben wenn ich mir das hier so betrachte !!!
> Ich finds reudig, nichmal ne Anmerkung seitens Blizz dazu ... versuchen wirs mal mit Ignoranz, die Leute werden wohl warten ...



Am Sonntagnachmittag die Server runterfahren? Das Gemaule halten die Foren definitiv nicht aus. Ich bin ganz sicher, das Montagmorgen der optimale Zeitpunkt ist, ganz egal ob ich heut frei hab. Die paar Hanseln die entweder Schichtarbeiten, paar frei Stunden haben , Schule schwänzen oder keine Arbeit haben werdens besser verkraften, als wenn dann am Sonntag der Rest auch noch dazukommt. Aber wenn man nörgeln will, kann mans immer.


----------



## dead-jolly (21. Juli 2008)

schreibt net zuviel, muss aufs klo will ent soviel nachhohlen^^


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

bis die Server wieder on sind, sind wir auf Seite 100^^


----------



## Holdem (21. Juli 2008)

bei einigen Posts bekomme ich doch glatt sowas wie Augen oder gar Kopfschmerzen.
Ich bin dafür das Ferien abgeschafft werden und der tag ab sofort 10 Schulstunden hat.
Oder als Ausgleich 6 Tage á  8 Stunden.

_____________________________________________________________

Erstaunliche Studie

Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in
wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was
wcthiig ist, ist daß der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn
Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man
ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn
enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.

Ehct ksras! Das ghet.

_____________________________________________________________



MFG

Ich


----------



## Ubique (21. Juli 2008)

hey sehts positiv!
gelegenheit mal wieder vor die türe zu gehen xD
hier ist schönstes wetter bei ca 20 grad wunderbar für nen spaziergang :-)
aber wenn ihr euch doch mit wow beschäftigen wollt und euch bunte bewegte bilder genauso gefalen wie mir hier ma wat schönes ;-)

Teil 1.1 Veil Of Corruption
Teil 1.2 Veil Of Corruption

mfg Ubi


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

Wie geil...Ich konnte das Richtig flüssig lesen ohne Probs^^ Das pckot scih ja drebe


----------



## Isoldur (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> einTip von mir
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=78UdnO7hIdo




Auf wieviel Prozent der WOW User das wohl zutrifft?

Grobe Schätzung 70-80%..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Newgate schrieb:


> Was is das denn billiges bitte ? Also, Kinder hab ich keine, Dach überm Kopf hab ich, Kleidung auch, ins Kino oder raus geh ich auch öfters ... also wenn Du nur 15€ verdienst is das leider nich mein Problem, solltest was anderes tun als Spargel zu stechen ^^


hast du ein problem mit spargelstechern? ich persönlich nicht, weil, ich mag spargel sehr gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## extecy (21. Juli 2008)

*Kaffetrink*
*staun*
*totlach*
*staun*
*totlach*

feststellen das mehr antworten verfast werden als er lesen kann...... unbezalbar

/quit


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

hir in Hamrubg snid es gefhülte 10gard und wneiger. und es renget


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

joa das Video is krank^^


----------



## BgSpeedy (21. Juli 2008)

Erstaunliche Studie

Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in
wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was
wcthiig ist, ist daß der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn
Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man
ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn
enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.

Ehct ksras! Das ghet.



echt geiler spruch


----------



## riggedi (21. Juli 2008)

Moin Malfurin2, Steph26 und BgSpeedy!

GW zu eurem 1. Beitrag. Da habt ihr euch ja einen lustigen Thread ausgesucht zum Deflorieren eures Post-Counters!

LG

Riggedi


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Also, das konnte ich jetzt auch ganz flüssig lesen.. *g* Krass, echt. 

Ahja,bei euch 20 grad? *sniff* Bei uns höchstens 15...


----------



## Ubique (21. Juli 2008)

oha hamburg da bin ich ab dem 26ten im urlaub hoffe dat bessert sich noch bei euch^^


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

joa..beim aufstehen wenn keine Heizung au ist und das Fenster auf war in der Nacht dann ist echt arschkalt


----------



## chinsai (21. Juli 2008)

mhmh durotan steht auf der liste nicht dabei is aber auch off :/


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> ihr seid nicht zufrieden?
> 
> dann hört doch einfach auf? .. genießt das wetter .. und liest ein Buch ...!
> 
> ...




Pfui Bücher^^


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Und ich war so klug barfuß nach draußen Katzen füttern zu gehen... *seufz* mir ist kaaalt...


----------



## Rastas (21. Juli 2008)

Ja,Blizz macht seinen Job objektiv gesehen sehr gut. Na klar könnte der Support besser sein aber wie willst du das bitte machen bei teilweise bis zu 20k+ Spielern auf einem Realm? Selbst wenn da 100 (!) (was schon viel wäre) GM's für EINEN Realm zuständig sind gäbe es Wartezeiten.

Die Realms sind die meiste Zeit aktiv und wenn ihr es mal objektiv betrachtet ... einige dieser Server sind schon seit 2005 in Betrieb da kann es vorkommen das ein Realm ab und an Probleme mit neuen Patches hat. Okay diesesmal haben die Entwickler mistgebaut hatte auch relativ oft 25sec+ Lag und am Internet lags nicht,aber solange sie das jetzt patchen...

Habe nur das Problem das ich um 11 weg muss und ich heute sonst nicht mehr dazu komme die Daylies zu machen :/


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

ich musste Gassi gehen...mit ZWEI Hunden....Durch matsch und dreck. Da bade ich ja lieber in den Sümpfen des Elends


----------



## Spiritbeats (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> einTip von mir
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=78UdnO7hIdo





LOOOOL





hier gibts musik


----------



## Ubique (21. Juli 2008)

naja wenn dat wetter schon nich is dann schmeckt hoffentlich das essen da oben^^


----------



## Philipp23 (21. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Also ich hab KP was grad los is aber sagen wa 50% der server sind für ne halbestunfe online und dan wieder offline die DE hompage geht uach nich..... was is den los hir? hab ich was verpasst?



hi, was wollt ihr eigentlich ? Blizz macht normale Wartungsarbeiten. Geht lieber raus und macht etwas sinnvolles. Anstatt von 6 uhr früh bis 24 uhr Abends wow zocken was e nichts bringt ! gruss


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

jeah der Beat bockt sich...Hör jetzt Outside


----------



## rotti08 (21. Juli 2008)

Denji schrieb:


> Oje warum regt ihr euch so auf die Blizz Server sind sehr zuverlässig und wenn sie mal ausfallen ist doch egal geht halt mal paar Stunden was anderes machen...
> Oder habt ihr nichts anderes zu tuhen?, dann tut ihr mir leid.
> 
> Grüße Denji
> ...



es geht nur ums prinzip, man zahlt dafuer...man kann eine leistung erwarten,sie sollen gottverdammt ihre so berühmte mittwochswartung besser machen aber glaub mir die werden sie auch diese woche nutzen.sicher kann man was anderes machen in der zeit....


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> hi, was wollt ihr eigentlich ? Blizz macht normale Wartungsarbeiten. Geht lieber raus und macht etwas sinnvolles. Anstatt von 6 uhr früh bis 24 uhr Abends wow zocken was e nichts bringt ! gruss



Klar bringt es was: Suchterscheinungen und man muss sich nicht fragen,was man mit seinem Geld anstellt..(als einfacher Schüler ohne Einkommen und so *gg*)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> einTip von mir
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=78UdnO7hIdo



das kannst du net machen...^^....jetzt muß ich mir vorstellen wie
tausende von kiddies vor ihrem Rechner sitzen und solche Grimassen ziehen
nur weil die Server off sind....

*made my day....*fg

lg


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Habe nur das Problem das ich um 11 weg muss und ich heute sonst nicht mehr dazu komme die Daylies zu machen :/




lol der ist gut dann machst einmal die daiyls nicht soschlimm ist es betsimmt nicht oder


----------



## Isoldur (21. Juli 2008)

rotti08 schrieb:


> es geht nur ums prinzip, man zahlt dafuer...man kann eine leistung erwarten,sie sollen gottverdammt ihre so berühmte mittwochswartung besser machen aber glaub mir die werden sie auch diese woche nutzen.sicher kann man was anderes machen in der zeit....




Hm, fährst du Auto oder Fahrrad???

Ist bestimmt noch nie unvorhergesehen kaputt gegangen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> das kannst du net machen...^^....jetzt muß ich mir vorstellen wie
> tausende von kiddies vor ihrem Rechner sitzen und solche Grimassen ziehen
> nur weil die Server off sind....
> 
> ...


joa das is mal so das ist level 70 auf der suchti skala


----------



## mendozino (21. Juli 2008)

rotti08 schrieb:


> es geht nur ums prinzip, man zahlt dafuer...man kann eine leistung erwarten,sie sollen gottverdammt ihre so berühmte mittwochswartung besser machen aber glaub mir die werden sie auch diese woche nutzen.sicher kann man was anderes machen in der zeit....




ah ein Prinzipienreiter..sehr sympathisch!

Für was bezahlst du?  Im Schnitt besteht ein Monat aus 720 Stunden. Angenommen Bliz macht jeden Mittwoch von 3 - 11 Wartungsarbeiten bleiben dir 688 Stunden. Dann kommen  - sehr hoch gegriffen - noch 10 Stunden ausserplanmäßige Wartungsarbeiten dazu, dann bleiben 678 Stunden für 13 &#8364;.
Keine Ahnung was du für Preisvorstellungen hast. 
Hinzu kommt, dass Blizz dir nie 100% Verfügbarkeit verspricht. Zu keiner Zeit


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> So also was mir auffällt wir sitzen hier doof rum /die im amerika dürfen beta spielen. Wir sitzen jetzt hier in vor offline servern/ die in Amerika können spielen. usw also im endeffekt sind die amys immer bevorteiligt? Wir haben die meisten Server Stopfen somit denen auch das meiste geld in den Hin++rn und die können es nicht mal schaffen für uns mal nen vernümpftigen server zur verfügung zu stellen erst die ständigen discos und kein einlogen mehr also ich finde das i wie mies wir zahlen denen ihr gehalt und was bekommen wir dafür nen Hauen Scheiße also alle WoW spielen müssten mal 1 monat mal nix mehr bezahlen wetten dan gehts hier wieder aufwärts!
> 
> rechtsschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden!!!!!



Stimmt so nicht. Mein Mann ist Ami und kann auch nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bezweifel, dass wir Blizz das meiste Geld zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weißt du wie groß die Army (amerikanische) ist? Hrhr, und jeder (mit Ausnahme von 2-3 Leuten per Post) spielt WoW....





mendozino schrieb:


> ah ein Prinzipienreiter..sehr sympathisch!
> 
> Für was bezahlst du?  Im Schnitt besteht ein Monat aus 720 Stunden. Angenommen Bliz macht jeden Mittwoch von 3 - 11 Wartungsarbeiten bleiben dir 688 Stunden. Dann kommen  - sehr hoch gegriffen - noch 10 Stunden ausserplanmäßige Wartungsarbeiten dazu, dann bleiben 678 Stunden für 13 €.
> Keine Ahnung was du für Preisvorstellungen hast.
> Hinzu kommt, dass Blizz dir nie 100% Verfügbarkeit verspricht. Zu keiner Zeit




Es stimmt aber im Endeffekt, dabei ist egal obs um 13 € oder um 130 € geht.
Wenn du einkaufen gehst, Lebensmittel für 13 € (oder mehr is ja auch egal) einkaufst und du hast was abgelaufenes/verschimmeltes etc. dabei (was du vorher nicht sehen konntest da Verpackung rum) wirst du die Sache nicht reklamieren?

Und das ist jetzt kein "Ich-heul-rum-Beitrag" geht nur ums Verständnis hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rotti08 (21. Juli 2008)

Isoldur schrieb:


> Hm, fährst du Auto oder Fahrrad???
> 
> Ist bestimmt noch nie unvorhergesehen kaputt gegangen....
> 
> ...




das ist kein vergleichbarer aspekt,wenn mein auto defekt ist setze ich mich ins taxi z.b. 
aber blizzard interessiert das eh nen sch.... hauptsache die kohle rollt.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rSiSO3Dj1Ts&...feature=related

An wen... erinnert mich das bloß.... *grübel* Ne, komm echt net drauf..


----------



## Ganeda (21. Juli 2008)

*spuckt fast den Kaffee aus vor Lachen* Also ich ärgere mich gerade so gar nicht mehr darüber, dass die Server down sind ... Das Unterhaltungsprogramm hier ist einfach einmalig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rSiSO3Dj1Ts&...feature=related
> 
> An wen... erinnert mich das bloß.... *grübel* Ne, komm echt net drauf..


das kenn ich. Das bockt sich.

Edit: Ich bin mit dem in der Gilde...Scherz^^ *gg*


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

wenn euch langweilig ist auf pro 7 läuft die legende von bagger vance     der ist auch ganz lustig zum zeitvertreib


----------



## Isoldur (21. Juli 2008)

rotti08 schrieb:


> das ist kein vergleichbarer aspekt,wenn mein auto defekt ist setze ich mich ins taxi z.b.
> aber blizzard interessiert das eh nen sch.... hauptsache die kohle rollt.




Ich glaube schon das es vergleichbar ist, du benutzt in dem Moment ja nicht dein Auto....sondern steigst auf etwas anderes um.

Also zocke doch auch einfach was anderes.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

kennt sich wer mit Universalfernbedinungen aus?
 Habe einen Reciver von Phillips und der Hund hatte die Fernbedinung. Total schrott jetzt. Hab nun eine 4 in 1 Ferbedinung aber keiner der Codes springt an...^^


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> kennt sich wer mit Universalfernbedinungen aus?
> Habe einen Reciver von Phillips und der Hund hatte die Fernbedinung. Total schrott jetzt. Hab nun eine 4 in 1 Ferbedinung aber keiner der Codes springt an...^^


richte einfach den hund zum umschalten ab er hats ja auch verbockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

hier schaut euch das mal an!!!

Video^^


----------



## gehix (21. Juli 2008)

rotti08 schrieb:


> es geht nur ums prinzip, man zahlt dafuer...man kann eine leistung erwarten,sie sollen gottverdammt ihre so berühmte mittwochswartung besser machen aber glaub mir die werden sie auch diese woche nutzen.sicher kann man was anderes machen in der zeit....




Genau meine Einstellung ^^. Na Logo kann man was anderes machen aber was hat des mit denn damit zu tun. Vorm Patch wird getestet.. ^^ Darum testet man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig nur, dass viele schreiben, man soll sich doch bitte nicht beschweren, kann ja mal vorkommen.. *lach*.
Ich lach mich kaputt wenn ihr ins Kino geht, von mir aus HANCOCK schauen wollt und der in Schwarz/weiß läuft, weil nen Gerät im Kino kaputt is ^^. Habta auch bezahlt und wollt den Film auch richtig schauen. 

Ich z.B. hab nur 2 Tage frei und muss morgen wieder Arbeiten. Für mich dumm gelaufen, aber dennoch eine Aktion die man schöner hätte vermarkten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hab erst 2 Beiträge bin ja nen "Anfänger".. Hab also nichts zu melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gruß


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> hier schaut euch das mal an!!!
> 
> Video^^


lol


----------



## Rastas (21. Juli 2008)

hier spielt das ^^ http://www.ferox-horde.de/feroxtgs2/

Kurze Erklärung:
Ist ein "Simulator" für den Boss "Teron Gorefiend" im Schwarzen Tempel (BT),dabei erhält jeweils ein Spieler einen Debuff der ihn in einen Geist verwandelt und 4Geister spawnen lässt die nur besagter Spieler der den Geist debuff hat bekämpfen kann. Die Geister dürfen nicht zu dem Raid gelangen!
Kurz gesagt: bevor der buff rechts oben ausläuft runterlaufen auf der 2dkarte die geister umnuken bevor sie beim raid sind ... (das spiel sagt euch wenn ihrs geschafft habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

hf


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. Juli 2008)

stellst euch nicht so an ich warte seit freitag das ich wieder bei aoc reinkommen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> hier schaut euch das mal an!!!
> 
> Video^^




lol....mehr davon....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

Ich spiel voll gern WoW. Is voll lustig und so. SChmatz


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=78UdnO7hIdo
die 2.^^


----------



## Griese (21. Juli 2008)

Toll, jetzt steht beim einloggen ne Meldung das die Server um 5 Uhr neugestartet werden. Lol.


----------



## Bogentod (21. Juli 2008)

bei EBAY gibt es Ersatz-Fernbedienungen für jedes Gerät, die funktionieren 100%tig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

gehix schrieb:


> Genau meine Einstellung ^^. Na Logo kann man was anderes machen aber was hat des mit denn damit zu tun. Vorm Patch wird getestet.. ^^ Darum testet man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Endlich jemand der das Prinzip der Beschwerden (wegen dem Geld) versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deasaster (21. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub es einfach nicht, wie kann man sich über solche Kleinigkeiten aufregen! Man kann doch froh sein mal ein paar Stunden Pause zu machen, schön nen Pott Kaffee und 2 belegte Brötchen. An die "wozu bezahl ich eigentlich" Nörgler, rechnet doch mal aus was WoW pro Tag kostet, ich glaub für die paar Cent bekommt man grad mal ein trockenes Brötchen. Sollen doch mal diese ganzen Klappskallis mit WoW aufhören, dann hätte man Ruhe vor den Leuten die anderen immer nur die Schuld geben und ihre eigene Unfähigkeit nicht sehen.


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> hier schaut euch das mal an!!!
> 
> Video^^




lol


----------



## Morbidius (21. Juli 2008)

wie wär´s denn mal mit Zimmer aufräumen oder abwaschen?
Einkaufen gehn ist auch ne gute Idee, oder seid ihr wirklich alle süchtig?


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Morbidius schrieb:


> wie wär´s denn mal mit Zimmer aufräumen oder abwaschen?
> Einkaufen gehn ist auch ne gute Idee, oder seid ihr wirklich alle süchtig?



Sieht fast so aus, wie? cO


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

Für einige von euch
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3XQi2yXvPaQ&...feature=related

Edit: Einige von euch sollten sich echt gedanken machen


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

schaut einfach mal


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Morbidius schrieb:


> wie wär´s denn mal mit Zimmer aufräumen oder abwaschen?
> Einkaufen gehn ist auch ne gute Idee, oder seid ihr wirklich alle süchtig?



Einkaufen?..hmm..essen wozu..Kaffee und Zigaretten reichen und sind reichlich  vorhanden

Aufräumen??...brauch ich net...macht sich von alleine...^^

Abwaschen macht die Spülmaschine

ssüchtig?? niemals....^^

*ironie modus Off


----------



## Blechdosenritter (21. Juli 2008)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Schreib das nicht, einige werden es glauben und die Selbstmordrate an deutschen Grundschulen wird sich schlagartig erhöhen




 na ja... dieses würde ich akzeptieren wenn tokio hotel dann auch selbstmord begeht.. wenn ich schon höre das die deutschlands besten Stil haben...
 aber bleibt mal locker...bis jetzt hat noch kein anderer sowas gestemmt wie WOW da kann auch mal sowas passieren...und wie die meisten es gesagt haben.. wenn ihr zocken müsst dann geht auf einen server und probiert doch mal nen char aus den ihr noch nie gespielt habt oder so.gibt es eigentlich freetime wenn 
gibt es eigentlich freetime wenn man auf nem anderen server spielt? ich hab seid dem Patch nur Probleme mit Stufen im SPiel.. bleib immer hängen an den stufen.. hat das jemand auch?


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sieht fast so aus, wie? cO




habt ihr nicht gesehen er hatte aufgeräumt wo der typ da war war die bierfalsche und seine schüssel weg ..uii der macht ja doch was anderes


----------



## dragonjackson (21. Juli 2008)

schaut euch lieber das gina lisa video an, bevor ihr hier rumflennt! :-D


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

SEITE WIEDER DA


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Morbidius schrieb:


> wie wär´s denn mal mit Zimmer aufräumen oder abwaschen?
> Einkaufen gehn ist auch ne gute Idee, oder seid ihr wirklich alle süchtig?




Jetzt wundert mich nix mehr... das macht ihr wenn die Server down sind? Also ich weiß net, ich mach das BEVOR ich an den PC geh... (unabhängig von nem Serverdown)


----------



## Robina (21. Juli 2008)

Ich seh das so ...

Probleme können immer mal auftauchen. 
Zumal Blizzard ja auch versucht diese wieder gerade zu biegen.
Und ich kenne es nur das wenn solche schwerwiegenden probleme aufgetaucht sind man auch 1 oder 2 Freitage bekommt.

Also Abwarten und Teetrinken.

Das wird scho wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jetzt wundert mich nix mehr... das macht ihr wenn die Server down sind? Also ich weiß net, ich mach das BEVOR ich an den PC geh... (unabhängig von nem Serverdown)


ich gönne mir den luxus einer putzfrau dann habe ich damit meist ruhe *fg*


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

"Ich sitze vorm Computer
Seit Wochen leichenblass
Der Hund ist verhungert
Mangels Chappy-Fraß
..."

Suchties ftw.. x)


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

mal gemütlich eine rauchen gehen =)

achja und wenn ihr ein bisschen musik hören wollt!

---> Musik <---

xD


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

JA ICH KONNTE MEINE 60 TAGE GAME CARD EINLÖSEN!!!!xD
JETZT WIRD GESPIELT AAAAHAHAHAHA WUAAAAAA JA!!!! ICH BIN GAR NICHT SÜCHTIG....
JEAH WUUUUHU COOL VOOLLLL FETT. MANN SCHREIB ICH VIEEEEEELE VOKAAAALE!!


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

^^ du hast vergessen die umschalttaste zu deaktivieren xD


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> JA ICH KONNTE MEINE 60 TAGE GAME CARD EINLÖSEN!!!!xD
> JETZT WIRD GESPIELT AAAAHAHAHAHA WUAAAAAA JA!!!! ICH BIN GAR NICHT SÜCHTIG....
> JEAH WUUUUHU COOL VOOLLLL FETT. MANN SCHREIB ICH VIEEEEEELE VOKAAAALE!!



Caps lock...*ftw...^^

btw...vokale was sind das?? kann man das essen?? schmeckt das nach schokolade...*gg


----------



## Schnatti (21. Juli 2008)

Mpf jetzt hab ich gebügelt..iiiiiiiiiiih
scheiß Server aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (21. Juli 2008)

server wieder online!!!


----------



## gehix (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> Für einige von euch
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3XQi2yXvPaQ&...feature=related
> 
> Edit: Einige von euch sollten sich echt gedanken machen



Ich muss mich ja jetzt doch noch einmal melden. =)

Im Endeffekt ist es doch wirklich meist das gleiche. (Nicht das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Natürlich gibt es Leute, die mehr als andere spielen. Die Frage ist nur, ab wann ist es sucht?
Und was ist so schlimm daran? Die einen Rauchen, die anderen Trinken, die andern nehmen Speed, was mittlerweile ja auch immer mehr in Mode kommt.

Zu dem oben geposteten Video. Naja, der Sohn ist alt genug. Das Verhalten der Eltern in allen Ehren, ich kenn diese Familie nun auch nicht peröhnlich, aber es sollte doch jeder für sich entscheiden, was er macht. Vielleicht hatte er auch nur eine Freundin die die Eltern nicht mag, was ich mir auch vorstellen kann, denn das scheinen noch welche der Älteren Fraktion zu sein, die die Wende nicht mit bekommen haben. 

Studium geschmissen. Naja. Machen heute auch mehr Leute als die, die neu anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worum es im Endeffekt eigentlich nur geht, das man sich seine Freizeit so einteilt, wie man es für sich selbst gerne haben möchte. 
Ob es 5 Stunden WoW ist, oder 5 Stunden im Schwimmbad. 

Fakto ist halt eben, das man einfach nur mal klar Ersichtliche Fehler zugeben sollte, die für jedermann/frau zugänglich sind, damit man weiß was jetzt ambach ist und wo der Frosch die Locken hat.

Wäre das so, würden hier keine 13 Seiten (und weiter wachsend) Diskussionen im Forum entstehen. 

Gruß zum zweiten.


----------



## valindur (21. Juli 2008)

Ne kein Caps. hab einen Krampf in der Hand vom vielen Zittern weil der server down war...hab dabei ausversehen  Shift gedrückt xD


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> JA ICH KONNTE MEINE 60 TAGE GAME CARD EINLÖSEN!!!!xD
> JETZT WIRD GESPIELT AAAAHAHAHAHA WUAAAAAA JA!!!! ICH BIN GAR NICHT SÜCHTIG....
> JEAH WUUUUHU COOL VOOLLLL FETT. MANN SCHREIB ICH VIEEEEEELE VOKAAAALE!!





lol wie bist du denn drauf


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> Ne kein Caps. hab einen Krampf in der Hand vom vielen Zittern weil der server down war...hab dabei ausversehen  Shift gedrückt xD



*made my day die zweite....^^...macht weiter so und mein Tag ist gerettet...*fg


----------



## Ott (21. Juli 2008)

Beta Keys wären doch ne angebrachte Wiedergutmachung xD

Also ich hab bis kurz vorm Server down noch 4 Stunden lang an meinem neuen UI gebastelt,
wetten wenn ich wieder on komme darf ich alles nochma machen --_--


----------



## vitamin (21. Juli 2008)

Ott schrieb:


> Also ich hab bis kurz vorm Server down noch 4 Stunden lang an meinem neuen UI gebastelt,
> wetten wenn ich wieder on komme darf ich alles nochma machen --_--


was soll das mit dem server zu tun haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knickbrecher (21. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4DKO6Z3IZ78&...feature=related

DD


----------



## Sônny83 (21. Juli 2008)

Für alle mal was zum lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM


----------



## Knickbrecher (21. Juli 2008)

Boa das gibts doch net... bin seit 7 wach.. un die sch... server immernoch down -.-


----------



## Titús (21. Juli 2008)

Weiß einer, wann die Server wieder online gehn??


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Für alle mal was zum lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



AAAAAAAAALT ^^


----------



## Sônny83 (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAALT ^^




Aber immer wieder gut


----------



## vitamin (21. Juli 2008)

> Die Realms der folgenden Realmpools werden derzeit Notfallwartungsarbeiten unterzogen:
> 
> 
> Blutdurst
> ...


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Aber immer wieder gut



Finde die Untertitel lenken bissi ab ^^


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Ääh.. irgendwie sind aber WESENTLICH mehr Server off.. von denen wird da ja gar nix gesagt, wie?


----------



## Rastas (21. Juli 2008)

Ja aber die anderen Realmpools sind auch nicht on :/ man man ich muss doch gleich weg ... und one day exceptment gibts bestimmt auch ned ...


----------



## Sônny83 (21. Juli 2008)

Der is auch super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee0bC5vEAsQ


----------



## CunChild (21. Juli 2008)

Also wenn die Server schon so lange down sind, werden die Jungs nen heftiges Problem wohl haben.
Ich selber bin Netzwerkadmin und kann euch sagen das die sicherlich einfach nur runsitzen und Kaffee trinken.
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich auch für mich nicht zocken zu können und dafür auch noch geld zu zahlen, aber bedenkt doch mal was da an eine Server Landschaft gepflegt werden muss. Und wer weiß was sich mit dem neuen Patch wieder eingeschlichen hat...

Für die jenigen die sich darüber super aufregen, rate ich mal den Kopf unter das kalte Wasser zu stecken  )
WOW ist immer nur noch ein Game und man sollte sich die Frage stellen " beherrsche ich das Spiel, oder das Spiel mich ? "
Bei einigen wenn ich das so lese, werden sie von Spiel beherrscht...

Also immer ruhig bleiben und die Welt kommt wieder von in Ordnung kein Grund sich vom PC zu stürzen oder sich vor das Laufwerk zu werfen  )

LG

Gun


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8_ilAyPiUB8

Find den ganz gut ^^


----------



## Skulld3mon (21. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Also ich hab KP was grad los is aber sagen wa 50% der server sind für ne halbestunfe online und dan wieder offline die DE hompage geht uach nich..... was is den los hir? hab ich was verpasst?



Was ist los hier? server halbe stunde off oh nein jz geht blizz kaputt kacke scheiße fu**^^

ich hoffe das nicht jedesmal wenn ein server ne ganze halbe stunde off ist anfängt zum rumheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwerty103 (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Für alle mal was zum lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich habe seine ganze show auf DVD die ist supEr !


----------



## SirCire (21. Juli 2008)

Was ne verarsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Server ist zwar on, aber die Loginserver gehen nicht. Bleib ständig an der "Charaktere aufrufen"-Meldung hängen... 
Tjaja... zu früh gefreut


----------



## Titús (21. Juli 2008)

Na von mir aus können die server bis heute abend um 22 uhr offline bleiben, da komm ich wieder von der arbeit^^


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

Titús schrieb:


> Na von mir aus können die server bis heute abend um 22 uhr offline bleiben, da komm ich wieder von der arbeit^^


nix da dann bin ich wieder auf der arbeit *g*


----------



## Sônny83 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich lach mich weg.... Manche merken echt nix mehr.... *lmw*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NNvFQwpkyzQ


----------



## SirDamatadore (21. Juli 2008)

Nunja, ich kann mich da dran erinnern  wie ich mal über T-Online meine Spielzeit verlängern wollte un dies nicht funktionierte. Es war Samstag Abend und ich hatte keine Chance mehr gehabt mir eine Gamecard zu besorgen. Man was habe ich geschimpft und geflucht, habe mir da vorgenommen nie wieder WoW zu spielen und mir HdRO am Montag zu kaufen. Am Sonntag, nachdem ich es Stunden versucht habe ging es wieder und dreimal dürft ihr raten wer dann wieder WoW gespielt hat und sich kein HdRO kaufte^^


Jetzt schimpfen wir und sobald alles wieder funktioniert, hat es eh jeder vergessen und ist nur froh das er wieder zocken kann... also was bringt es sich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg.... Manche merken echt nix mehr.... *lmw*
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NNvFQwpkyzQ




Bitte nehmt den link raus das is ja illegal 

OMG xD


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg.... Manche merken echt nix mehr.... *lmw*
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NNvFQwpkyzQ



DAS schmerzt in den Ohren...

Sag mal, wieviel hast du schon intus, dass du dir das anhören kannst? XD


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DAS schmerzt in den Ohren...
> 
> Sag mal, wieviel hast du schon intus, dass du dir das anhören kannst? XD



Ohrenkrebs... x.x *wegkipp* oh Gott, macht es weg!


----------



## Tr0ll3 (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg.... Manche merken echt nix mehr.... *lmw*
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NNvFQwpkyzQ


OMG ist das schlimm.
Warum dürfen die 10 schlechtesten Bewerber von einer Holländischen Castingshow im einem gut besetzten Fußballspiel singen?


----------



## Tomsond (21. Juli 2008)

Gibts inzwischen irgendwas offizielles zum verlängerten Notwartung ? ausser der kleinen Info beim Einloggen ?


----------



## Sônny83 (21. Juli 2008)

Intus ich nix... Aber die die das "gesungen" haben, haben sich vorher bestimmt erstmal so manches rein gepfiffen ;-)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DAS schmerzt in den Ohren...
> 
> Sag mal, wieviel hast du schon intus, dass du dir das anhören kannst? XD




Ich höre mir das auch zum 2 mall an hinternander und naja ohren imm arsch aber fun^^


----------



## Titús (21. Juli 2008)

Wär ich in dem Stadion gewesen wär ich gegangen^^


----------



## Arikros (21. Juli 2008)

Warum denn, weiß das jemand?


----------



## vitamin (21. Juli 2008)

> Realm News
> 
> Notfallwartungsarbeiten, 21/07
> 
> ...


nur das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marnir (21. Juli 2008)

joa seit dem Patch letztens liegt so einiges im Argen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Juli 2008)

Is das Offi Forum jetzt auch down???


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (21. Juli 2008)

valindur schrieb:


> Für einige von euch
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3XQi2yXvPaQ&...feature=related
> 
> Edit: Einige von euch sollten sich echt gedanken machen



mensch... das ist klar und allen bekannt das wow manchmal süchtig macht. wenn man GELD dafür bezahlt das man spielt und es dann nicht funktioniert regt man sich etwas auf!


----------



## Rhykit (21. Juli 2008)

Naja 
ich kanns schon verstehen das sich viele Ärgern über die downs
Was mich etwas störrt ist das man nie informationen bekommt was genau der Grund war.

Das n Server ausfällt passiert nunmal, ist ärgerlich ist aber so.

So sollten wir die Zeit die uns bleibt sinvoll nutzen und mal wieder Arbeiten gehen oder sich mit der Freundin/ Frau beschäftigen,
whatever ^^


----------



## Noldan (21. Juli 2008)

Also langsam nervt das gewaltig. Wenn Blizz mal die gleiche Kullanz entegegnbringen würde, wenn man mal einen Tag zu spät seinen Account bezahlt, wie sie ständig von uns Usern erwarten.

Da hat man nach einem halben jahr arbeiten endlich mal 3 Wochen urlaub und am ersten Tag wo man ausgiebig seid langem spielen könnte, sind sämtliche Server down.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mighty_J (21. Juli 2008)

Auch die Realmpools, die angeblich wieder "online" sind, funktionieren nicht...Khaz'Goroth hängt sich bei mir in der Charakterliste auf...(Realmpool Verderbnis)


----------



## Sônny83 (21. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott.... *lmw*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R8j4yuOWC2Q


----------



## Spinosaurus (21. Juli 2008)

ich wollt zum ersten mal die NAcht durchzocken ^^ und was is kurz vor 6 Server neustart in 15 min ^^
najo konnte mir wenigstens noch das L70 tauren chiaftains angucken ^^ sobald es zuende war... ZACK xD und seit jetz nimmer on^^ 

also paar stunden schlafen gegangen und ser ver noch net oben... aber paar mehr unten xD


----------



## RaDon27 (21. Juli 2008)

Mighty_J schrieb:


> Auch die Realmpools, die angeblich wieder "online" sind, funktionieren nicht...Khaz'Goroth hängt sich bei mir in der Charakterliste auf...(Realmpool Verderbnis)



jetzt sind auch noch die wow-foren offline  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg.... Manche merken echt nix mehr.... *lmw*
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NNvFQwpkyzQ


Das erinnert mich immer an die Leute die sauer sind, wenn sie von Bohlen & Co. abgeschmettert werden. Die schreien auch immer rum "ICH WILL SINGEN, ICH WILL SINGEN, ICH WILL!!!" - Und dann läßt man sie mal, und dann kommt SOWAS dabei raus..



(PS: Ähnlichkeiten und Vergleiche mit Usern, die in DIESEM Forum aktiv sind, sind rein absichtlich und vollkommen gewollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Titús (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott.... *lmw*
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R8j4yuOWC2Q




ich schmeiß mich vom stuhl^^


----------



## Tomsond (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde das Video auch absolut krass - ob die Zuschauer nachher auf Schmerzensgeld geklagt haben ? =)


----------



## Ill!dan (21. Juli 2008)

Die müssen den "Mannakeks" fixen ,das dauert halt seine Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Rhykit schrieb:


> So sollten wir die Zeit die uns bleibt sinvoll nutzen und mal wieder Arbeiten gehen oder sich mit der Freundin/ Frau beschäftigen,
> whatever ^^



Das Problem ist, mein Mann IST arbeiten -.- (ich darf net, Mutterschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




Titús schrieb:


> ich schmeiß mich vom stuhl^^



Nimms auf und wir können das sicher irgendwie in das Video einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevster (21. Juli 2008)

Für alle die gelangweilt aufn Server Reboot warten
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MSNx286owkw


----------



## Apfelbrot (21. Juli 2008)

Abwarten .....und ein leckeres Apfelbrot essen !


----------



## Apfelbrot (21. Juli 2008)

Abwarten .....und ein leckeres Apfelbrot essen !

sry doppel post -.-


----------



## Stonewhip (21. Juli 2008)

öhm.. mal e andere Frage:

was ist mit euren ALLVATAR-Signaturen los? Überall im Internet seh ich, das die SIG nicht angezeigt werden kann.. O.o

Ist da ein Dienst down ??


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Heute klappt auch gar nix XD


----------



## Sônny83 (21. Juli 2008)

Kennt ihr den schon? Ich find den kleinen einfach nur krass. Absoluter Hammer.....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=asbi3JB4PTk


----------



## Titús (21. Juli 2008)

ka ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das nur einer von meinen zwein geht


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den schon? Ich find den kleinen einfach nur krass. Absoluter Hammer.....
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=asbi3JB4PTk




Man sollte dem Jungen keine Drogen in die Milch tun...


----------



## cellebln (21. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott.... *lmw*
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R8j4yuOWC2Q




triffts wohl genau das "oh mein gott"...da wird mir echt schlecht wenn ich wowas sehe..oO


----------



## Poloproll (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> nee...man kann doch nicht erwarten, daß wenn die leistung eines anbieters einmal stockt, man gleich "schmerzensgeld" bekommt. nicht alles im leben läuft einwandfrei. wenn die server down sind, sind sie down! und? ruf ich jetzt bei blizz an und mach sie zur schnecke?......NÖ!!!
> ich nehme es hin, warte und wenns läuft, spiele ich wieder



Ich hab den post nicht umsonst gemacht. denn das hat es bei blizzard zu begin von wow wirklich gegeben.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (21. Juli 2008)

Aua das muss alles ziemlich weh tun :-P

Ps: Weiß eigentlich irgendwer was mit den Servern los ist??


----------



## crusader23 (21. Juli 2008)

und trotzdem nervt es immer aufsneue wegen dem geld naja nebensache ich hab 4 acc nur leider alle chars auf blutdurst^^

was soll ich denn sonst machen ich leben mit WoW :-)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Das große Problem ist und bleibt einfach die WOW Community. Seitdem die ersten Patchnotes von 2.4.3 bekannt geworden sind, wurde jedes Forum und jeder Channel Ingame damit zu gespammt, wann man denn endlich ab 30 reiten kann. 

Also was machst Du als Erfolgsorientiertes ( oder Geldverdienendes unternehmen) ??? Du gibst Deinen zahlenden Kunden, was sie verlangen. Da werden dann auch gerne mal Patches hochgespielt die das Niveau von Gothic 3 Vers. 1.0 haben, weil man die Hotfixes auch noch aufspielen kann, wenn der Patch Live ist. 

Ergo hat sich irgendwo auf den PTR`s ein Fehler eingeschlichen, der erst für so unwichtig gehalten wird, dass er nicht weiter schlimm ist und dann wenn der Patch Live geht, sich  zu einem ernstzunehmenden Problem hochlevelt ^^

Im Endeffekt, Blizz hat so oder so die Arschkarte gezogen. Hätte der Patch noch 1-2 Wochen auf sich warten lassen, wäre das Forum unter der Last der "Ich bin 30 und kann immer noch nicht reiten"-Whine Threads zusammengebrochen und die Igno-Listen hätten sich bei allen Chars ordentlich gefüllt. Auf der anderen Seite ist nun ein Patch online, der diverse Hotfixes benötigt, bis hin zum Server/ Realmpooldown.

Wie Blizz es macht, in den Augen der Community machen sie es eh falsch. Die Community bezahlt ja immerhin 13€ im Monat dafür dass sie spielen kann. Verklagt ihr euren PC Händler eigentlich auch, wenn der Neue Rechner kaputt geht und wollt von Ihm Freeplaytime haben, wenn ihr 3 Tage nicht spielen könnt, bis euer Rechner läuft?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also chillen, geniesst die WoW-Freie Zeit. Euer Real Life wird es euch danken. 

Grüße,
Rando


----------



## Ranjia (21. Juli 2008)

Also das coole ist, das ich jetzt schon meinen ganzen Haushalt erledigt hab. Sonst bin ich ja eher mal etwas faul, aber da ich eh nicht zocken konnte, hab ich mal eben die ganze Bude gereinigt, Wäsche gemacht, Betten neu bezogen, das Badezimmer gereinigt, die Mülleimer geleert, etc. etc. ....danke somit an Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Jetzt steht ja auch mal beim einloggen das einige Server noch Notfallwartungsarbeiten unterzogen werden. Allerdings ist mein Server (Forscherliga) nicht aufgelistet, aber der ist auch noch off irgendwie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

LG
Ranjia


----------



## Golfyarmani (21. Juli 2008)

Kommt jemand auf Rexxar rauf??
Kann mich zwar einwählen, aber bei der Charaterauswahl gehts nicht weiter


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> die Igno-Listen hätten sich bei allen Chars ordentlich gefüllt.




Hrhr, meine hatte sich erst mit dem Patch gefüllt. Dass auch jeder 30er rumbetteln muss is wirklich schlimm ^^


----------



## Cruser (21. Juli 2008)

Kleine frage der Server Ysera soll on sein aber ich kann nicht drauf, hat jemand das gleiche Problem wenn ja ist alles klar wenn nicht naja dann is doof ^^


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

ich mache nun auch was sinnvolles ich fütter die katze der macht gerade einen höllen lärm der fresssack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (21. Juli 2008)

wie schön, dass mein Abo Sonntag ausgelaufen ist, un dich noch nicht verlängert habe XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Juli 2008)

wie wars letztes jahr genau ich sag nur *Backbone* aber das is ja jetzt was anderes


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

hier für die die schon net mehr ohne wow können 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lI7SLSIWHNE


----------



## Garrak (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben, aber DAS hier, hast DU auch unterschrieben (bzw ihm zugestimmt):
> _9. Dauer der "Online"-Komponente des Spiels und des Voice Client
> 
> Dieses Spiel ist ein "Online"-Spiel, das über das Internet via den Service, wie von Blizzard Entertainment bereitgestellt, gespielt werden muss. Die Sicherung einer Internetverbindung unterliegt Ihrer alleinigen Verantwortung, und Sie allein kommen für alle dadurch anfallenden Kosten auf. Blizzard Entertainment bemüht sich, den Online-Service ununterbrochen aufrecht zu erhalten. Blizzard Entertainment kann jedoch den Service für Wartung, Tests, Ersatz und Instandsetzung der mit World of Warcraft verbundenen Telekommunikationseinrichtungen sowie für eine Übertragungsunterbrechung oder für andere betriebs- oder systembedingte Zwecke vorübergehend aussetzen. _
> ...



Hier Kaffeee mit Milch, aber bitte in ner Tasse ned im Taschentuch^^lol


----------



## SirCire (21. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal ne Frage.
Wenn man z.B. gestern Abend 20 uhr einen Gegenstand ins Auktionshaus gestellt hat mit 24Stunden dauer und nun fallen die Server aus Und es hat weder jemand drauf geboten noch in sofort gekauft wann bekomme ich den dann wieder? Punkt 20 Uhr heute abend oder, weil die Server ja gerade nicht arbeiten erst um 20 Uhr + "ausgefallene Serverzeit".
Die Frage ist also, gibt das Auktionshaus eine Uhrzeit für den Gegenstand an, wann er abläuft oder zählt das AH die Zeit mittels Countdown runter?
MfG


----------



## Mighty_J (21. Juli 2008)

Cruser schrieb:


> Kleine frage der Server Ysera soll on sein aber ich kann nicht drauf, hat jemand das gleiche Problem wenn ja ist alles klar wenn nicht naja dann is doof ^^



Einige Realmpools sind wohl trotz "online" Markierung nicht erreichbar, geht mir zumindest genauso. 

[/set "Ironie" to 1]

Glücklicherweise hab ich ja nen Lvl 8 Schurken auf nem Realm der läuft... 

[/set "Ironie" to 0]


----------



## cellebln (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Das große Problem ist und bleibt einfach die WOW Community. Seitdem die ersten Patchnotes von 2.4.3 bekannt geworden sind, wurde jedes Forum und jeder Channel Ingame damit zu gespammt, wann man denn endlich ab 30 reiten kann.
> 
> Also was machst Du als Erfolgsorientiertes ( oder Geldverdienendes unternehmen) ??? Du gibst Deinen zahlenden Kunden, was sie verlangen. Da werden dann auch gerne mal Patches hochgespielt die das Niveau von Gothic 3 Vers. 1.0 haben, weil man die Hotfixes auch noch aufspielen kann, wenn der Patch Live ist.
> 
> ...



dann sollte blizzard mal die patchnotes mit dem patch veröffentlichen, oder das devupdate nicht zu verfrüht veröffentlichen. ich würde die schuld nicht bei den usern suchen...ist halt immer alles ansichtssache, aber ich seh das so...


----------



## d2po88in (21. Juli 2008)

hallo leutz

lol wow gibt server frei als on, nur das mann sich nicht einloggen kann, dazu ist ihre webseite nicht erreichbar und das forum haben sie abgeknippst, die verachtung der user geht klasse weiter. was die sich in letzter zeit erlauben, leistet sich nimand anderes, hier zeigt sich was wow von seinen usern hält!!! nämlich nichts

allein


----------



## rendezvous. (21. Juli 2008)

warum whined ihr alle?


----------



## Cruser (21. Juli 2008)

Mighty_J schrieb:


> Einige Realmpools sind wohl trotz "online" Markierung nicht erreichbar, geht mir zumindest genauso.
> 
> [/set "Ironie" to 1]
> 
> ...



Ok alles klar danke ^^ Ich hoffe die machen es nicht zu schnell so das sie nach ein paar Stunden wieder alle Server runterfahren müssen.


----------



## Sônny83 (21. Juli 2008)

Nochmal was zum lachen, wenn so vielen sooooo langweilig ist

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rmN7LpuTcdU&...feature=related


----------



## Newmerlin (21. Juli 2008)

wer es noch net kennt und was neues braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/06112901.html

ich verputze 600 gramm ^^


----------



## cellebln (21. Juli 2008)

rendezvous. schrieb:


> warum whined ihr alle?



weil käse ohne whine nicht schmeckt.


----------



## Thunderlady (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> hehe.. Naja, dann greift mal zu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hm ich Natze mir mal alle erdbeeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem leute wenn ichs mir so angucke sind in diesem Thread 2 arten der community vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einmal die dies gelassen nehmen und en bissl  "RPG" betreiben xD und einmal die zomg mimimimi server down 13euro für nix ^^ ach ja über schreibstyl net wundern nochnet lang wach^^ Leute macht euch en entspannten guckt nochmal alle barlow videos hört musik chattet bisll wayne server down es ist Summertime^^ Ich bin so frech und lick mal Lieder :O

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n1HIxi_3E8...feature=related


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

lol für alle die nicht mehr anders könen hier hört mal rein 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lI7SLSIWHNE


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Juli 2008)

Cruser schrieb:


> Kleine frage der Server Ysera soll on sein aber ich kann nicht drauf, hat jemand das gleiche Problem wenn ja ist alles klar wenn nicht naja dann is doof ^^



kann auch nicht drauf - lädt keinen charakter - wird wohl noch dauern - und bei dem scheiss regenwetter ist das warten einfach mist * buuuuäääähhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (21. Juli 2008)

d2po88in schrieb:


> hallo leutz
> 
> lol wow gibt server frei als on, nur das mann sich nicht einloggen kann, dazu ist ihre webseite nicht erreichbar und das forum haben sie abgeknippst, die verachtung der user geht klasse weiter. was die sich in letzter zeit erlauben, leistet sich nimand anderes, hier zeigt sich was wow von seinen usern hält!!! nämlich nichts
> 
> allein





Sorry aber Blizz hat nen guten Service also Mimimi ;P


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

d2po88in schrieb:


> hallo leutz
> 
> lol wow gibt server frei als on, nur das mann sich nicht einloggen kann, dazu ist ihre webseite nicht erreichbar und das forum haben sie abgeknippst, die verachtung der user geht klasse weiter. was die sich in letzter zeit erlauben, leistet sich nimand anderes, hier zeigt sich was wow von seinen usern hält!!! nämlich nichts
> 
> allein



Und du spielst es trotzdem noch... obwohl du (laut deinem Post) wie Dreck behandelt wirst...


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ELRNZCZtLvs

lool


----------



## rendezvous. (21. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ELRNZCZtLvs
> 
> lool




hör auf diese total unwitzigen vids zu posten. kkthxbye troll


----------



## SirCire (21. Juli 2008)

Weils auf der letzten Seite wohl untergegangen ist. Hier nochmals ^^



SirCire schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage.
> Wenn man z.B. gestern Abend 20 uhr einen Gegenstand ins Auktionshaus gestellt hat mit 24Stunden dauer und nun fallen die Server aus Und es hat weder jemand drauf geboten noch in sofort gekauft wann bekomme ich den dann wieder? Punkt 20 Uhr heute abend oder, weil die Server ja gerade nicht arbeiten erst um 20 Uhr + "ausgefallene Serverzeit".
> Die Frage ist also, gibt das Auktionshaus eine Uhrzeit für den Gegenstand an, wann er abläuft oder zählt das AH die Zeit mittels Countdown runter?
> MfG


----------



## Churchak (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Und du spielst es trotzdem noch... obwohl du (laut deinem Post) wie Dreck behandelt wirst...



naja soll leute geben die es geil macht wenn man sie anpinkelt oder auspeitscht von daher ........... *g*


----------



## yoshicp (21. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PDQVO29X9ko :>

also *ich* finds genial - auch wenns teilweise etwas rassistisch ist (okay, das stört am video ^^)


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (21. Juli 2008)

Ott schrieb:


> Beta Keys wären doch ne angebrachte Wiedergutmachung xD
> 
> Also ich hab bis kurz vorm Server down noch 4 Stunden lang an meinem neuen UI gebastelt,
> wetten wenn ich wieder on komme darf ich alles nochma machen --_--



bin ich auch dafür!! will beta key


----------



## Thunderlady (21. Juli 2008)

Afk in assassins Creed den nächsten Bösewicht en Kopf kürzer machen ;P Das spiel kann ich nur empfehlen aber habs nur für 360 also Brb in 1h dann ma gucken wie viele Seiten der Thread hat ;P

byby


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ELRNZCZtLvs
> 
> lool



das is mal echt cool gemacht ^^


----------



## ***Amalek*** (21. Juli 2008)

Immer dieses Rumgejaule, wenn mal was net geht. Jeder bezahlt für sein Hobby, jeder bezahlt für alles im Leben. Jault Ihr auch rum, wenn Ihr auf der Autobahn im Stau steht (Ihr bezahlt ja schliesslich auch KFZ Steuern und bald Maut) und wollt Euer Geld wieder haben? Also echt, Blizz macht seine Arbeit gut und Gut Ding will Weil haben. Ausserdem stirbt keiner, wenn er mal nicht zocken kann


----------



## rendezvous. (21. Juli 2008)

***Amalek*** schrieb:


> Immer dieses Rumgejaule, wenn mal was net geht. Jeder bezahlt für sein Hobby, jeder bezahlt für alles im Leben. Jault Ihr auch rum, wenn Ihr auf der Autobahn im Stau steht (Ihr bezahlt ja schliesslich auch KFZ Steuern und bald Maut) und wollt Euer Geld wieder haben? Also echt, Blizz macht seine Arbeit gut und Gut Ding will Weil haben. Ausserdem stirbt keiner, wenn er mal nicht zocken kann




blizz fanboii?


----------



## Zangoran (21. Juli 2008)

Trinex schrieb:


> ansonsten erlaubt sich blizzard momentan echt so einiges, auf todeskrallen funktioniert kaum noch was. mobs bleiben stehen wenn du sie anschießt (greifen dich aber an, nur kannste net sehen ob sie sterben etc. und looten geht auch net)




Da gibts nen kleinen Trick. lauf mit dem Ghost Mob zu der Stelle wo der Mob eingefroren is und töte ihn da wenn dir das passiert. der Geistermob stirbt an der Stelle und du kannst ihn dann auch looten. Is zwar umständlich und nervtötend wenn das passiert, aber du schenkst den Loot vom Mob nicht her.

So far

Zangoran


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Und als Stoffie echt hart... ^^

Aber stimmt, das funktioniert


----------



## Outi (21. Juli 2008)

Wieviel selbstmorde hat es schon gegeben weill die Server down sind ^^ XD


----------



## Tahmoh (21. Juli 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> So also was mir auffällt wir sitzen hier doof rum /die im amerika dürfen beta spielen. Wir sitzen jetzt hier in vor offline servern/ die in Amerika können spielen. usw also im endeffekt sind die amys immer bevorteiligt? Wir haben die meisten Server Stopfen somit denen auch das meiste geld in den Hin++rn und die können es nicht mal schaffen für uns mal nen vernümpftigen server zur verfügung zu stellen erst die ständigen discos und kein einlogen mehr also ich finde das i wie mies wir zahlen denen ihr gehalt und was bekommen wir dafür nen Hauen Scheiße also alle WoW spielen müssten mal 1 monat mal nix mehr bezahlen wetten dan gehts hier wieder aufwärts!
> 
> rechtsschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden!!!!!



wenn es mal nur die rechtschreibfehler wären


----------



## ruffs (21. Juli 2008)

wow is nen super spiel wenn dann mal alles laufen würde und die verdammten laggs mal verschwinden würden,naja hab eh zur zeit ned angemeldet und warte auf lich king addon,kleiner tip schaut mal und tabula rasa rein was da abgeht sucht seines gleichen da is man nirgens sicher selbst in den vielen basen ned auch da greifen die aliens in scharen an und übernehmen alles,ein super spiel schade das es da so wenig info material gab für sonst hätte ichs schon viel früher gespielt,ich hoffe das ihr euch das mal anschaut es ist wirklich super auch die atmophäre


----------



## Morbusdei (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8_ilAyPiUB8
> 
> Find den ganz gut ^^



hammergeil, danke für den tollen link!


----------



## Healguard (21. Juli 2008)

Um dieses lächerliche Gejaule hier mal zu unterbinden, möchte ich mal was klarstellen hier:
Blizzard arbeitet sicherlich mit HOCHDRUCK daran, dass alle Probleme die derzeit auftauchen behoben werden.
Ihr müsst auch mal überlegen, dass es da noch Menschen gibt die wegen euch Überstunden schieben müssen, damit ihr euch nicht gleich umbringt wenn die Server mal down sind. Außerdem wird euch eh wieder Gratis-Spielzeit übermittelt, wenn das alles vorbei ist.
Ach noch eins: Die Server und die Hompages sind doch nicht umsonst down, Blizzard will das Spielerlebnis für jeden so schön wie möglich gestalten, und das braucht nunmal seine Zeit.


----------



## redsnapper (21. Juli 2008)

Ill!dan schrieb:


> Die müssen den "Mannakeks" fixen ,das dauert halt seine Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 lol schon wieder einer der ned vertseht das der so heißen MUSS^^
ist ne anspielung auf ne bibel geschichte....


----------



## MaximoPark (21. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Um dieses lächerliche Gejaule hier mal zu unterbinden, möchte ich mal was klarstellen hier:
> Blizzard arbeitet sicherlich mit HOCHDRUCK daran, dass alle Probleme die derzeit auftauchen behoben werden.
> Ihr müsst auch mal überlegen, dass es da noch Menschen gibt die wegen euch Überstunden schieben müssen, damit ihr euch nicht gleich umbringt wenn die Server mal down sind. Außerdem wird euch eh wieder Gratis-Spielzeit übermittelt, wenn das alles vorbei ist.
> Ach noch eins: Die Server und die Hompages sind doch nicht umsonst down, Blizzard will das Spielerlebnis für jeden so schön wie möglich gestalten, und das braucht nunmal seine Zeit.



/sign


----------



## dasfiasko (21. Juli 2008)

ich glaube ich fange zum zeitvertreib einfsch nen twink an   wäre auch ne lösung fuer die ganzen heuler hier


----------



## Real-Sabotagé (21. Juli 2008)

***Amalek*** schrieb:


> Immer dieses Rumgejaule, wenn mal was net geht. Jeder bezahlt für sein Hobby, jeder bezahlt für alles im Leben. Jault Ihr auch rum, wenn Ihr auf der Autobahn im Stau steht (Ihr bezahlt ja schliesslich auch KFZ Steuern und bald Maut) und wollt Euer Geld wieder haben? Also echt, Blizz macht seine Arbeit gut und Gut Ding will Weil haben. Ausserdem stirbt keiner, wenn er mal nicht zocken kann




Selbstverständlich maule ich rum wenn ich im Stau stehe, was fahen die Deppen auch meine Strecke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich einfach nur nervt sind die Angaben von Blizz....da tauchen jetzt ein paar Realmpools auf....mein Pool wäre garnicht dabei....aber mehr als "Charakterliste wird abgerufen" tut sich trotzdem nicht.

Ausfälle darf es immer geben, Pannen und Unfälle passieren einfach und das Gesamtpaket von Blizz ist mit WoW nun mehr als stabil und gut im Vergleich mit allem anderen. 
ABER: Warum zum Henker bekommen die es nicht einmal hin eine Ankündigung / Erklärung zu verfassen, die auch alles abdeckt. 

Aktuell hätte es doch gereicht wenn dort gestanden hätte: Ein Großteil der Server wird derzeit einer Notfallwartung unterzogen. 

Dann wäre doch jeder informiert gewesen...so stehen wieder 2-4 Realmpools da und die anderen sind nicht aufgeführt aber trotzdem betroffen.

Natürlich haben die jetzt gerade andere Sorgen als die "Information der Zocker" aber bei der Masse an Mitarbeitern können garnicht alle gleichzeitig die Server warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   von daher wäre doch einer mal frei und könnte eine wirklich informative "News" verfassen.

Das mangelhafte Mitteilungssystem ist das einzige was mich ein bißchen stört...ansonsten.....shit happens....überall....und ich denke hier sogar noch eher selten  wenn man das mal objektiv betrachtet...

So und jetzt go go Server wieder her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *Späßchen*


----------



## Zauberziege (21. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Mein Gott, immer diese Leute mit ihrem 13&#8364; Argument...
> 
> Man wird ja wohl noch einen Tag ohne WoW auskommen, oder ist das zu viel verlangt?



Darum geht es garnet.
Wer bezahlt will Leistung, und du must zugeben das im Moment von Blizz NULL Leitung kommt.
Kannst ja mal bei deinem Arbeitgeber abloosen, mal schauen was der dann zum Bezahlen sagt


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Outi schrieb:


> Wieviel selbstmorde hat es schon gegeben weill die Server down sind ^^ XD



Müssen viele sein, bei uns ist schon kein Leichenwagen mehr zu bekommen. *fg*


Ausserdem, was erwartet Ihr, es sind Ferien. Wie immer in den Ferien:

1. Das Benzin wird teurer 
2. Alle stehen im Stau
3. Blizz ist dann auch noch so gemein einfach die Server runter zu fahren

Der Sommerferien sind so im Arsch, nicht wahr.

Grüße,
Randoran


P.S. Das Problem ist uns bekannt. ^^


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Um dieses lächerliche Gejaule hier mal zu unterbinden, möchte ich mal was klarstellen hier:
> Blizzard arbeitet sicherlich mit HOCHDRUCK daran, dass alle Probleme die derzeit auftauchen behoben werden.
> Ihr müsst auch mal überlegen, dass es da noch Menschen gibt die wegen euch Überstunden schieben müssen, damit ihr euch nicht gleich umbringt wenn die Server mal down sind. Außerdem wird euch eh wieder Gratis-Spielzeit übermittelt, wenn das alles vorbei ist.
> Ach noch eins: Die Server und die Hompages sind doch nicht umsonst down, Blizzard will das Spielerlebnis für jeden so schön wie möglich gestalten, und das braucht nunmal seine Zeit.




hrhr http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=100051


----------



## redsnapper (21. Juli 2008)

dasfiasko schrieb:


> ich mache nun auch was sinnvolles ich fütter die katze der macht gerade einen höllen lärm der fresssack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm hast du nicht noch nen anderen vorschlag, die katzen hab ich schon gefüttert...


----------



## pandak1n (21. Juli 2008)

Server Spinnen? Wo?

Nieder mit den haarigen Biestern!


----------



## MaximoPark (21. Juli 2008)

Ihr mimimi-leute solltet einfach mal ausschlafen oder euch einen ferien job suchen


----------



## Jimanji (21. Juli 2008)

ich  hab das selbe prob
lothar soll on sein lädt aber auch kein char // erstellen lässt sich auch keins ^^
wieso stellen die die server on wenn die nicht funzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ohne sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (21. Juli 2008)

ich bin auch eben vor 2min. aufgestanden und wollt mal checken was so in der gilde abgeht....nix o_O . Blizz plx machs wieder heile xD Ich bezahl ja nich umsont 13€ im monat.


----------



## Mighty_J (21. Juli 2008)

pandak1n schrieb:


> Server Spinnen? Wo?
> 
> Nieder mit den haarigen Biestern!




N1 hab ein bißchen überlegen müssen =)

Ist jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Serverauslastung von "Festung der Stürme" von "Empfohlen" auf "Voll" gestiegen ist, im Zeitraum von ca. 08:00 bis 11:00 Uhr? Nur so ne Anmerkung....


----------



## bjxx (21. Juli 2008)

hab das gleiche problem mit rexxar hoffe das sie das bin heute nachmittag in den griff bekommen


----------



## Mighty_J (21. Juli 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Ihr mimimi-leute solltet einfach mal ausschlafen oder euch einen ferien job suchen




achja: "Ferien" ist eh immer ein super Stichwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rendezvous. (21. Juli 2008)

Spoiler



Troll


----------



## Königmarcus (21. Juli 2008)

stürmen jetz numal die ganze leute drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leox (21. Juli 2008)

WIR MÜSSEN ALLE STERBEN *heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Leox schrieb:


> WIR MÜSSEN ALLE STERBEN *heul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mindestens...


----------



## Königmarcus (21. Juli 2008)

Leox schrieb:


> WIR MÜSSEN ALLE STERBEN *heul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn nicht sogar schlimmeres...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulkiboy (21. Juli 2008)

tja so is es eben wenns mal technische Probleme gibt... server down und schon gehts jammern los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur denkt mal nach die leuthcen bei Nlizz machen das doch ned absichtlich, sondern damit wir dann wieder in ruhe und hoffentlich bug und lagg frei zocken können, also wartet einfach mal ab und alles wird gut

keep cool and Smile


----------



## d2po88in (21. Juli 2008)

hi leutz 

spielen nit mehr lang ist ascount abgelaufen, dann wech die erlauben sich zu viel, und ihr last es euch gefallen, es geht nicht an was wow abzieht, aber naja wers sich gefallen läst und die kohle rausschmeist ein hoch

das bekommt ihr von wow lol

Die XML-Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden 
Die XML-Eingabe kann nicht angezeigt werden, wenn Stylesheet XSL verwendet wird. Beheben Sie den Fehler und klicken Sie dann auf Aktualisieren, oder wiederholen Sie den Vorgang später. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die folgenden Tags wurden nicht geschlossen: page, table, tr, td, div, div, div, div, div, ul. Fehler beim Bearbeiten der R...

oder das lol

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=vZGlJsksFlZ1qHa.jpg


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ofZGbD_uITM&...feature=related

macht das nach und ihr bekommt ein Keks von mir!


----------



## Výron Tankadin (21. Juli 2008)

Leox schrieb:


> WIR MÜSSEN ALLE STERBEN *heul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich gehe jetzt mal raus an die frische Luft, nehme aber den tödlichen Weg ausm Fenster (Erdgeschoss). have a nice day !


----------



## Stonewhip (21. Juli 2008)

SILENCE! - I KILL YOU!


----------



## Smoleface (21. Juli 2008)

Kurzschluss ---> Serverraum abgefackelt!

Shit happenZ


----------



## Moktheshock (21. Juli 2008)

Real-Sabotagé schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich maule ich rum wenn ich im Stau stehe, was fahen die Deppen auch meine Strecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ ach sei froh ich kam über die charliste und stehe in einem Nichts namens shattrat^^ und nixx geht net mal auslogen^^


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Einfache Regelung um diese Langeweile zu umgehen:

1. Zieht euch an, packt eure Sachen in 5 Taschen ( 1 Rucksack+4 Taschen beliebiger Größe)
2. Macht euch auf den Weg zum Supermarkt und verkauft das unwichtige und kauft Getränke und Essen.
3. Ziel Flughafen ( ist sowas von den Zwergen, die Tiefenbahn, nur in der Luft)
4. Wir warten warten vor dem großen Gebäude mit dem Logo, welches auch auf den WOW Verpackungen ist
5. Durchbuffen, Buff-Food etc. 
6. Und dann tun wir endlich dass, was wir schon lange tun sollten: Wir raiden Blizzard und looten den Tresor wo jeden Monat unsere 13€ reinwandern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße Rando


P.S. Don`t worry, just be happy


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

d2po88in schrieb:


> hi leutz
> 
> spielen nit mehr lang ist ascount abgelaufen, dann wech die erlauben sich zu viel, und ihr last es euch gefallen, es geht nicht an was wow abzieht, aber naja wers sich gefallen läst und die kohle rausschmeist ein hoch



Ich wäre dafür, dass sich manche Leute beim Serverdown ein Deutschbuch zur Hand nehmen...


----------



## Hulkiboy (21. Juli 2008)

d2po88in schrieb:


> hi leutz
> 
> spielen nit mehr lang ist ascount abgelaufen, dann wech die erlauben sich zu viel, und ihr last es euch gefallen, es geht nicht an was wow abzieht, aber naja wers sich gefallen läst und die kohle rausschmeist ein hoch




hm... jeder so wie er sie oder es am glücklichstenb ist, aber was solls, auf einen mehr oder weniger kommts bei Blizzard eh nicht an, die haben zuviele zahlende Kunden bzw Spieler als das das bei Blizz eine Katze hinterm ofen hervorlocken würde


----------



## Herkulos (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> ihr seid nicht zufrieden?
> 
> dann hört doch einfach auf? .. genießt das wetter .. und liest ein Buch ...!
> 
> ...





ganz meiner meinung... so durch kann man doch nicht sein, dass ne downzeit euer leben zerstört und ihr blizzard gar beleidigen müsst... problem mit dem spiel? dann sucht euch doch mal freunde im richtigen leben^^


----------



## Namya (21. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe euer geheule net da könnt ihr mal sehen im Grunde wie doof ihr seid , fallen die Server aus schreibt Blizz einen Tag gut , zählt natürlich nicht für Mittwochs . Dann geht doch mal unterwegs da seid ihr aber an einem Abend mehr wie 13 Euro los , es sei denn ihr Trinkt nix.
Blizzmitarbeiter sind auch nur Menschen die ihren Job machen , habt ihr schonmal nen Spiel programmiert sicher nich. 
Wenn ich schwer krank bin gebe ich auch nicht den ärzten die Schuld weil se mich net wieder Gesund machen es sind Menschen und keine Götter 

Immer das geheule es nervt , nehmt ein Strick und erschiesst euch kann ich da nur Raten


----------



## Hulkiboy (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, dass sich manche Leute beim Serverdown ein Deutschbuch zur Hand nehmen...



is ne spitzen Idee, sonst bekommt man noch den grauen star hier^^lol


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

soll heißen ... ich bin wie jeden Tag unter der Woche auf Arbeit ..... do kann ich sowieso nich zoggen

ich find diejenigen die hier rumjammern weil blizzard an den servern arbeitet soooo lächerlich 

auf der einen seite gibts legendäre Threads über die tatsache das blizzard ja sowieso nix tut und die bugs ja auch so mülll und bla bla bla und auf der anderen seite gibts wieder rumgewhine über die tatsache das Blizzard dann doch was tut.

*kopfkratzt* hab ich was nicht mitgekriegt

also:

1. WoW mit seinen 13 € im Monat is ein verdammt günstiges Spiel wenn man bedenkt wie lange man damit spielen kann. Is bisher das erste Game das ich länger als 2 Monate spiele.

2. WoW ist ein Online-Spiel und das gewährleistet automatisch schon eine gewisse Unsicherheit die man auf etwaige natürliche Gesetzte zurückführen kann .... Strom, menschliche Fehler... hirntote Community usw. lauter dinge die zusammenfassend bedeuten können das mal n Tag die Server nicht erreichbar sind

3. ja unglaublich aber für alle die es noch nicht wissen ..... bei Blizzard arbeiten Menschen wie du und ich .... omfg roflcopterlol² mag sich da einer denken ... aber ja is wirklich so ... und menschen ... machen verdammt nochmal Fehler ... auch ein natürliches Gesetz (erstmals bewiesen in der Steinzeit oder so .... feuer ist aua oder so)

4. Wenn ich mich zurück erinnere wie zum Start von WoW die Latenzen, Bugs, FpS waren .... server tageweise nicht da usw. instanzen-server nicht erreichbar bla bla bla ... ey ... hört auf rumzuzicken .... den eines kann man den MENSCHEN von Blizzard zu gute halten .... sie halten sich an ein anderes natürliches Gesetz ------- sie lernen aus ihren Fehlern und versuchen es besser als zuvor zu machen 

in kombination mit der zickigen Community wunderts mich nicht da se die HP abgedreht haben .... kommt ja doch nur mimimi sever weg= blizzard zu doof usw. 
ich würd mir das gewhine auch ersparen .... weil nach so vielen jahren wenn ich als firma mir den ganzen persönlichen Frust von kA vielen millionen permanenten Kunden angehört hätte .... ich hätt die firma zugedreht und mcih aufn nächsten Baum erhängt

hört auf zu jammern und laßt die Leute von Blizzard ihre Arbeit machen 


P.S. und noch was ..... an alle die noch nicht arbeiten gehen weil gerade erst aus den windeln gekommen 

bei Blizzard ARBEITEN .... MENSCHEN .... und MENSCHEN die ARBEITEN haben ein RECHT auf ordentliche BEHANDLUNG und auf URLAUB und da gerade urlaubszeit ist wird vermutlich auch bei unseren Göttern des Schneesturms in den einzelnen Abteilungen etwas niedriger besetzt sein 

also habt vielleicht etwas Nachsicht mit GM's die nicht gerade darauf gewartet haben das genau ihr ein Ticket schreibt um sofort vor euren epischen füssen zu kriechen sondern eventuell gerade zu den abendlichen Stosszeiten etwas unter stress stehen.

so danke fürs nicht zuhören aber ich mußte dampf ablassen

lg Sily


----------



## Kusownik (21. Juli 2008)

Iher seid einfach wow krank iher deppen


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

d2po88in schrieb:


> hi leutz
> 
> spielen nit mehr lang ist ascount abgelaufen, dann wech die erlauben sich zu viel, und ihr last es euch gefallen, es geht nicht an was wow abzieht, aber naja wers sich gefallen läst und die kohle rausschmeist ein hoch



Was gefallen lassen? Das Technik mal spinnt? Erschlägst du nen Autohändler auch, weil beim Auto mal ein Reifen kaputt ging?
Kann mir schon gut vorstellen das die Server während der Ferien um einiges mehr belastet sind als an Schultagen und ich kann auch ohne WoW leben (Diablo II anwerfe).


----------



## Hulkiboy (21. Juli 2008)

Kusownik schrieb:


> Iher seid einfach wow krank iher deppen


danke für die nette Titulierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die gebe ich gern mal zurück, denn wenn Du nicht auch wow krank wärst, würdest Du gar nicht hier sein, also bist auch einer von uns Deppen^^

keep cool and Smile


----------



## Kusownik (21. Juli 2008)

Hulkiboy schrieb:


> danke für die nette Titulierung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^


----------



## Zarko (21. Juli 2008)

Hulkiboy schrieb:


> danke für die nette Titulierung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




DEPPEN AN DIE MACHT *sing* zur Melodie von dimple minds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sardaukar (21. Juli 2008)

Naja..ich sag nur eins - Wie schön das WoW ja so perfekt ist, und nie was schief läuft. Das ist nur eine allgemeine Halluzination. es gibt doch bei Blizz. Meisterwerk keine Fehler, Bugs, Lags oder sonstiges. Nöööö, das einzige Spiel das sowas hat heißt doch AoC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Typo


----------



## Buffyman1985 (21. Juli 2008)

Kusownik schrieb:


> Iher seid einfach wow krank iher deppen


Ja ich bin Krank nach WOW und Stolz darauf


----------



## Sônny83 (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ofZGbD_uITM&...feature=related
> 
> macht das nach und ihr bekommt ein Keks von mir!




wahnsin... der absolute hammer der Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morbusdei (21. Juli 2008)

Kusownik schrieb:


> Iher seid einfach wow krank iher deppen



klappe zu hans wurst!


----------



## Moktheshock (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Einfache Regelung um diese Langeweile zu umgehen:
> 
> 1. Zieht euch an, packt eure Sachen in 5 Taschen ( 1 Rucksack+4 Taschen beliebiger Größe)
> 2. Macht euch auf den Weg zum Supermarkt und verkauft das unwichtige und kauft Getränke und Essen.
> ...



^^ nemen wir unsre epic mounts oder müssen wir die billig Lufthansa Mounts nehmen^^ und gib mal a ich hab noch paar leute die ich inviten möchte^^


----------



## Kusownik (21. Juli 2008)

charakter liste wird abgerufen seid 1h ... hahahaha


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiss ich endlich, warum ich von den GM´s immer so nett behandelt wurde. Ich habe keine Epischen Füsse^^


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Hulkiboy schrieb:


> aber die gebe ich gern mal zurück, denn wenn Du nicht auch wow krank wärst, würdest Du gar nicht hier sein, also bist auch einer von uns Deppen^^




Ich lese meist deshalb hier, weil einige kommentare echt zum schießen sind und man hier teilweise recht gut unterhalten wird.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> themawechsel: wieso droppen bei der schattenmutter im tiefensumpf meine plattenschultern nie???



Ich denke DAS ist der Grund warum ne Notfallwartung nötig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dead-jolly (21. Juli 2008)

23 GOGOGOGO SPAMT SINNLOS!!!

man dann spamt lieber das postfach von blizz ^^


----------



## Kusownik (21. Juli 2008)

Bleib doch stehn... sagt der heilpala...lol


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> themawechsel: wieso droppen bei der schattenmutter im tiefensumpf meine plattenschultern nie???
> 
> (Bin Tankpaladin)
> 
> ...



Weil die Server down sind. Das was Du siehst ist dein Desktop, dewegen kannst du auch net looten^^


----------



## HugoBoss24 (21. Juli 2008)

wer fein wenn solche threads hier direkt geschlossen werden würden.
furchtbar


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Buffyman1985 schrieb:


> Ja ich bin Krank nach WOW und Stolz darauf




WOW Krankheit ist Ernst Zu nehmen !!!!!!!!!! es Gibt anti wow tappleten Fragen sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Wir knacken bald die 100 wenn die Server noch 1-2 Stunden down sind o0

Es ist doch wohl egal wenn man 1 Tag 5-6 Stunden lang nicht spielen kann ! 

Geht raus oder macht sonst was


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> kann gut sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir sind sie immer gedroppt, dafür warte ich immernoch auf die Robe, seit 4 LvL`s *gg*


----------



## d2po88in (21. Juli 2008)

hi leutz

also will hier nicht auf einzelheiten eingehen, ist ma zu dumm auf einiges zu antworten,

nur ich bezahle das spiel und ich spiel noch andere onlinegames, aber das was wow sich erlaubt ist einsamme spitze, nach jeden patch, das selbe, staune das wow einige der beiträge im forum gelassen hat.
lesen bildet bekanntermassen, jedenfalls bei einigen sollte es so sein!!!
wow seine strategie ist es, der dumme user hat das morgen schon wieder vergessen, so funtz das system, leider hat wow damit recht. hierzu gibt es genug beispiele schaut auch die deutsche politik an!!!
ist nur ein beispiel also nit nörgeln
ich möchte keinen angreifen, jedoch die kommentare geben ein klares bild, dumm bleibt dumm, die herde ist halt so.


----------



## huxxley (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> Wir knacken bald die 100 wenn die Server noch 1-2 Stunden down sind o0
> 
> Es ist doch wohl egal wenn man 1 Tag 5-6 Stunden lang nicht spielen kann !
> 
> Geht raus oder macht sonst was



Scheinst Du ja auch nicht zu machen oder warum bist Du dann hier?

Prost!


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

d2po88in schrieb:


> hi leutz
> 
> also will hier nicht auf einzelheiten eingehen, ist ma zu dumm auf einiges zu antworten,
> 
> ...



Der Nächste für die " Der Server ist off - Lies ein Deutschbuch" Fraktion *gg*


----------



## derdavorne (21. Juli 2008)

omg


habe mir neuen rechner geholt und bin gerade dabei wow zu installieren und kann an dem spaß net teilhaben, wie schade xD


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> jo is eigentlich egal
> 
> bei mir ises so ich zocke, und wenn ich heute noch was erreichen will dann tu ich das
> 
> ...




WTF was ist RL kann mans Essen?


----------



## Smoleface (21. Juli 2008)

Buffyman1985 schrieb:


> Ja ich bin Krank nach WOW und Stolz darauf



omg xD


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Der Nächste für die " Der Server ist off - Lies ein Deutschbuch" Fraktion *gg*



Dachte ich mir auch, wollte aber nicht schon wieder was dazu sagen XD


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

LOL

Wenn man mal morgens on ist wird man gespammt das man Wow Suchti ist o0

Ich hab Ferien und ich kann wohl bei buffed on sein und das heißt nicht das ich 10 Stunden am Tag zocke


----------



## nitro76 (21. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Also ich hab KP was grad los is aber sagen wa 50% der server sind für ne halbestunfe online und dan wieder offline die DE hompage geht uach nich..... was is den los hir? hab ich was verpasst?



Wer beim einlogen lesen kann is klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCire (21. Juli 2008)

*FIES*

Jetzt komme ich zu meinen Charakteren, klicke auf Welt betretten, bekomme nenn Ladebildschirm, der Ladebalken wandert voll durch und man kommt trotzdem nicht drauf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas gemeines


----------



## d2po88in (21. Juli 2008)

hi leuts
der server ist schon ne stunde on, nur kannste dich nicht einloggen

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=vZGlJsksFlZ1qHa.jpg

sagte doch lesen bildet


----------



## Isoldur (21. Juli 2008)

Bloofy schrieb:


> ich bin auch eben vor 2min. aufgestanden und wollt mal checken was so in der gilde abgeht....nix o_O . Blizz plx machs wieder heile xD Ich bezahl ja nich umsont 13€ im monat.




Also mal ehrlich, was bitte schön sind 13 € im MONAT, dafür würde ich nicht mal ne Stunde arbeiten gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Wenn man mal morgens on ist wird man gespammt das man Wow Suchti ist o0
> 
> Ich hab Ferien und ich kann wohl bei buffed on sein und das heißt nicht das ich 10 Stunden am Tag zocke



/signed

Vermute das ein paar Server durch "Ferien-Dauer-Hardcore-Belastung" ein wenig was von ihrer Stabilität gedropt haben.


----------



## Trayci (21. Juli 2008)

supie Server wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich Danke Blizz und Fu an die puffed comm


----------



## Outi (21. Juli 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Ihr mimimi-leute solltet einfach mal ausschlafen oder euch einen ferien job suchen



Ich brauch nie wieder Arbeiten weil ich naja nen goldkind bin XD ^^  geschlaffen hab ich 13 Stunden ... hast du noch nen Tipp für mich ? XD ^^ *fg


----------



## Liayana (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> naja ich warte auf antworten auf meine plattenschultern!!!!1111




Deine Plattenschultern droppen net, weil meine Robe gedropt ist...meine bessere Hälfte wartet da schon 
ewig drauf...*fg...*duck und weg...^^


----------



## CunChild (21. Juli 2008)

Leute ihr scheint was nicht zu begreifen, das hier ist damit sich die Leute auch mal luft machen können.
Und wenn es euch doch so sehr aufregt das man hier spamt und jammert, warum kommt ihr in das Forum und liest es euch durch ?
Im Grunde seid ihr doch auch nicht anders, und macht euch Luft andere anzukacken... !
Lasst doch die jenigen hier reinschreiben was sie wollen... fertig !

Achja wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten!


----------



## Hishabye (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> themawechsel: wieso droppen bei der schattenmutter im tiefensumpf meine plattenschultern nie???
> 
> (Bin Tankpaladin)
> 
> ...




Wir hatten gestern nacht andere Probleme mit der Schaddenmuddi -.-
Die wollte net down gehn!!!!

Wir waren 63er Krieger TANK. 65er Hexenmeister, 67er Krieger DD, 64er Heil Druide, 64er Jäger

5 mal an der Muddi gewipt...nach dem 5ten mal hat der Jäger geleavt...

Hatten so die Schnauze voll haben auf schnell nen 70er gesucht der die bitte platt machen soll!

Haben einen 70er full-epiq Jäger gefunden. Noch mal in die Ini rein.

Uns schon siegessicher gefühlt...und... wir sind wieder gewipt -_-

Danach entschlossen wir uns wieder heute abend zu treffen und dem Grauen noch mal Stirn zu bieten!

Echt..so ärgerlich gestern noch!!! Als ob die beim letzen Patch paar Bosse wieder gestärkt haben ...
naja viellleicht waren wir zu doof..aber wir haben alles lt der Buffed-Taktik probiert...-_-


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Also ich hab KP was grad los is aber sagen wa 50% der server sind für ne halbestunfe online und dan wieder offline die DE hompage geht uach nich..... was is den los hir? hab ich was verpasst?




Das Problem ist uns bekannt.
Wir werden uns zeitnah um dieses Problem kümmern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffyman1985 (21. Juli 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> omg xD


Die WOW SUCHT ist schlimm
 Habe schon meine Arbeit verloren durch das Spiel
 Habe meine Freundin verloren durch das Spiel
Und Trotzdem juckt es mich nicht !!!!
 Ich Spiele weiter bis ich Sterbe!!!!!!!!!!
Uns so ein blöder Server down
Und Trotzdem juckts mich nicht!!!!!!!!
 Ich Spiele weiter!!!!!!


----------



## dead-jolly (21. Juli 2008)

wir brauchen zam-.-
der raidet dann mit seienr gielen axt blizz allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (21. Juli 2008)

Jow, diese Server Spinnen sind schon ekelhafte Dinger.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Juhu Leute!!!

Es geht wieder!!!! Das WOW-Forum ist wieder online!!!! Los gehen wir das raiden^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Juli 2008)

Buffyman, will da jemand den dritten BuffedAcc Permbann?

Gratzi an alle andren, das Warten lohnt sich doch ;D Hoffe das bleibt jetzt stabil :<


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Isoldur schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, was bitte schön sind 13 € im MONAT, dafür würde ich nicht mal ne Stunde arbeiten gehn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du rechnest ja nur die 13 € von einem Spieler... überleg mal... weltweit wieviele Leute spielen... Das läppert sich doch zu nem ganzen Haufen ^^


----------



## Gloir (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> kann gut sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die droppen nie, weil das Design der Schultern ursprünglich von den D1 Krieger Schultern stammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: beim 3ten Run sind sie für mich gedroppt ^^


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Buffyman1985 schrieb:


> Die WOW SUCHT ist schlimm
> Habe schon meine Arbeit verloren durch das Spiel
> Habe meine Freundin verloren durch das Spiel
> Und Trotzdem juckt es mich nicht !!!!
> ...



Wie denn, wenn der Server down ist? oO
Ausser du machst es wie dieser Typ... und spielst mit deinen Bällen. Ich liebe diese Aussage: Jeder kann Piano spielen mit den Fingern, aber ich spiel es mit meinen Bällen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Du rechnest ja nur die 13 € von einem Spieler... überleg mal... weltweit wieviele Leute spielen... Das läppert sich doch zu nem ganzen Haufen ^^



Haben mich die 13€ von jemand anderen zu interessieren? Mich juckt ja auch nicht was mein nachbar verdient... ok, ein paar aufs Mowl aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Buffyman1985 (21. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Buffyman, will da jemand den dritten BuffedAcc Permbann?
> 
> Gratzi an alle andren, das Warten lohnt sich doch ;D Hoffe das bleibt jetzt stabil :<


wieso was habe ich jezt schonwieder gemacht


----------



## dj balu (21. Juli 2008)

hier noch was lustiges zum reinhören!!!!


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw-Qz8x0Csw


----------



## Buffyman1985 (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Wie denn, wenn der Server down ist? oO
> Ausser du machst es wie dieser Typ... und spielst mit deinen Bällen. Ich liebe diese Aussage: Jeder kann Piano spielen mit den Fingern, aber ich spiel es mit meinen Bällen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (21. Juli 2008)

Ich habs schon 1000x gesagt und ich sags wieder. Es ist einfach eine Respecktlosigkeit, der zahlenden Kundschaft gegenüber. Blizzard hat eine Informationpflicht gegenüber seinen Abonennte, dieser kommen Sie jedeoch nicht im geringsten nach...

Naja, was will man machen -.-


----------



## Hishabye (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> hmmmm habt ihr auf den buff aufgepasst der gruppenmitgliedern schockschaden verursacht
> sonst is die ja voll easy ich finde den sumpffürst viel schwieriger!



Joa haben wir...vielleicht lags auch an der konzentration war schon nämlich nach 12..ah keine ahnung ich hab
ja selbst schon die Robe von der Muddi...und schon mehrmals down gesehn -_-


----------



## dead-jolly (21. Juli 2008)

dj schrieb:


> hier noch was lustiges zum reinhören!!!!
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw-Qz8x0Csw




ich komm aus görlitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isoldur (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Du rechnest ja nur die 13 € von einem Spieler... überleg mal... weltweit wieviele Leute spielen... Das läppert sich doch zu nem ganzen Haufen ^^



Na sicher macht es das, aber darum geht es ja auch nicht, sondern um den einzelnen der seinen 13 € hinterher heult, wenn diejenigen am vorabend für 50-100 € Saufen waren, ist es dann meistens egal das sie die kohle zum fenster raus geworfen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2008)

Da pennt man mal schön lange aus und möchte dann schön seine Ehre farmen für die Season 4 Schuhe und dann das... Ich hab zwar nichts dagegen wenn die Server mal down sind, aber bei den letzten Wartungsarbeiten wurden nochmals erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten am Realmpool: Todesbringer durchgeführt und jetzt steht der schon wieder dabei in der Liste...das sind auch grad mal 5 Server, was soll da großartig kaputt gehen oder was die da als für Probleme habe, aber für Langeweille habe ich für Euch mal vorgesorgt.

http://de.rofl.to/bild-zeitung-wird-verarscht

http://de.rofl.to/laufband-unfall

http://de.rofl.to/krasse-linerider-strecke

http://de.rofl.to/heftige-schlaegerei-am-arbeitsplatz

http://de.rofl.to/9live-geburtstags-betrug

http://de.rofl.to/streich-mit-dem-unsichtbaren-seil

mfg
Soramac von Alleria


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich habs schon 1000x gesagt und ich sags wieder. Es ist einfach eine Respecktlosigkeit, der zahlenden Kundschaft gegenüber. Blizzard hat eine Informationpflicht gegenüber seinen Abonennte, dieser kommen Sie jedeoch nicht im geringsten nach...
> 
> Naja, was will man machen -.-



/invite Mumba zur  "Der Server ist down - Lies ein Deutschbuch" Fraktion


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Buffyman1985 schrieb:


> Die WOW SUCHT ist schlimm
> Habe schon meine Arbeit verloren durch das Spiel
> Habe meine Freundin verloren durch das Spiel
> Und Trotzdem juckt es mich nicht !!!!
> ...



OMG Ich Glaub du brauchst hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aber Schnellstens!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drombus (21. Juli 2008)

Server down? Also ich bin fleißig am questen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das Konsortium ist schon nen super Realm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (21. Juli 2008)

Ich verspreche euch bald geht es wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Woher ich das weiß? Na ich muss in 30min auf Arbeit hopsen is doch klar dass es dann geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Ich verspreche euch bald geht es wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XD


----------



## Vesber (21. Juli 2008)

Hmmm... Kargath soll seit längerem on sein... erst kam ich net in die Char-Auswahl, jetzt hänge ich ohne Ergebnis Minutenlang im Lade-Screen... hat noch jemand das Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 999 (21. Juli 2008)

SirCire schrieb:


> *FIES*
> 
> Jetzt komme ich zu meinen Charakteren, klicke auf Welt betretten, bekomme nenn Ladebildschirm, der Ladebalken wandert voll durch und man kommt trotzdem nicht drauf!
> 
> ...


 bist ja schon weiter wie ich / komme nicht über abruf charakter raus *g*


----------



## hannyy (21. Juli 2008)

irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl Blizzard mag den Realmpool Blutdurst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (21. Juli 2008)

d2po88in schrieb:


> hi leutz
> 
> also will hier nicht auf einzelheiten eingehen, ist ma zu dumm auf einiges zu antworten,
> 
> ...



Du bezahlst für die Spiele? Glaub ich eher nicht bei dir machen das Mutti und Vati. Was spielst du denn noch so an gebührenpflichtigen! Onlinegames? Und erzähl hier nix von Counterstrike oder CoD4.
Was sich WoW erlaubt ist ja Kinderkrams gegen andere Onlinespiele. 
Ich habe Ultima Online, Anarchy Online, Everquest 2, Neocron, DAOC, Planetside, HDRO, EVE Online, Star Wars Galaxies und Ragnarok Online gespielt. 
WoW ist zwar nicht das atmosphärisch beste Spiel was ich gespielt habe, aber der Support ist mittlerweile der beste den ich kenne.
Jammerkinder die vorher nix anderes gespielt haben sollten mal Everquest 2 spielen was nur zur Hälfte und dann auch nur mies lokalisiert wurde. Oder EVE Online wo die Server jeden Tag ne Stunde runterfahren.

Und deine dumme Verbindung zur deutschen Politik ist ja wirklich das allerletzte. Bitte wander aus vielleicht ist in anderen Ländern der Support besser.


----------



## Liayana (21. Juli 2008)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Ich verspreche euch bald geht es wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*anschließ, ich hab auch noch 30 min...^^...*aber die hoffnung nicht aufgeb das es heute abend wieder geht...

*tröst...^^


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Scheinbar hat es da was gröberes bei den Servern. 
Wenn man beim Status nachguckt, mehr als die Hälfte der deutschen Server down, bei den englischen und französischen sieht es auch nicht besser aus und die spanischen Server laufen gar nicht.


----------



## SirCire (21. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Hmmm... Kargath soll seit längerem on sein... erst kam ich net in die Char-Auswahl, jetzt hänge ich ohne Ergebnis Minutenlang im Lade-Screen... hat noch jemand das Problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dito... selbes auf Ysera


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Isoldur schrieb:


> Na sicher macht es das, aber darum geht es ja auch nicht, sondern um den einzelnen der seinen 13 &#8364; hinterher heult, wenn diejenigen am vorabend für 50-100 &#8364; Saufen waren, ist es dann meistens egal das sie die kohle zum fenster raus geworfen haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, aber dafür hatte man auch was für die ganze Nacht und meistens bekommt man noch was extra am nächsten Morgen (den Kater) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht halt drum, dass du etwas bezahlst, aber keine volle Leistung erhälst... (ich heul hier nich rum...)

Wenn man für eine Dienstleistung bezahlt, sollte man diese auch bekommen... (hoffe das wird jetzt nicht wieder missverstanden -.-)



Sinixus schrieb:


> Haben mich die 13&#8364; von jemand anderen zu interessieren? Mich juckt ja auch nicht was mein nachbar verdient... ok, ein paar aufs Mowl aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



ARGH es ging drum, dass er für 13 &#8364; nicht arbeiten gehen würde... ich bezweifel, dass bei einem Geldeingang von mehreren Mio. &#8364; ein Mitarbeiter von Blizz so wenig verdient... meine Güte... -.-


----------



## hannyy (21. Juli 2008)

ich geb euch en Tipp:

Defragmentiert eure Platten, das dauert und lenkt ab^^


----------



## Thunderlady (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn wer was zum Lachen haben will unbedingt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHEKbCVL1as reinziehen ist auch nur 30sek lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shogoki (21. Juli 2008)

da kommt man von der nachschicht und will entspannt en bissl zocken... server down oO <3


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

hannyy schrieb:


> ich geb euch en Tipp:
> 
> Defragmentiert eure Platten, das dauert und lenkt ab^^



Meinst du dass Geht bei mir 15 Minuten Dan bin ich fertig ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

hannyy schrieb:


> ich geb euch en Tipp:
> 
> Defragmentiert eure Platten, das dauert und lenkt ab^^




Da kann man gleich hier was zur ablenkung machen^^

Was macht ihr, wenn euer Server down ist? xD


----------



## 999 (21. Juli 2008)

weiß einer ob irgendwo im fernsehen die teletubies kommen / ich brauche was zum mittagsschlaf


----------



## Moktheshock (21. Juli 2008)

d2po88in schrieb:


> hi leutz
> 
> also will hier nicht auf einzelheiten eingehen, ist ma zu dumm auf einiges zu antworten,
> 
> ...



Omg wirst du nun sterben weil du nun mal 12 stunden nicht spielen kannst?
Ich denk mal die jungs von Blizz arbeiten am pro und its done when its done.
Geh mit deinen Freunden ins schwimmbad oder ins Kino.
Und hey les die Agbs von blizzard da haste dich damit einverstanden erklärt das du so sachen in kauf nimmst.


----------



## Schnatti (21. Juli 2008)

> anschließ, ich hab auch noch 30 min...^^...*aber die hoffnung nicht aufgeb das es heute abend wieder geht...
> 
> *tröst...^^



danke schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: irgendwie finde ich den Sinn des Knopfes Zitieren nicht, wenn ich draufklicke passiert nichts (also der unter jedem Post)


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hab was Gegen Langeweile http://serien-loads.idoo.com/ ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Da kann man gleich hier was zur ablenkung machen^^
> 
> Was macht ihr, wenn euer Server down ist? xD



da der letzte server-down noch nicht solange her ist, fällt duschen gehen schonmal aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SteffWin (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hab das ganze Wochenende durch gearbeitet, war der 12te Tag in folge. Heute den ersten Tag frei, draussen Scheiß Wetter und Freundin auf Arbeit.
Hab mich das ganze Wochenende drauf gefreut, heute mal nen ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hocken und zocken... Und dann sowas. Manche Leute, die sich wegen nix und wieder nix aufregen und ohnehin den ganzen Tag nur am Zocken sind, das versteh ich net. Aber ich für meinen Teil könnte mich echt tierisch aufregen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber leider bringt das auch nix.... So langsam aber sicher könnten die Server schon wieder on gehen.... Morgen muß ich wieder arbeiten und dann ist wieder 7 Tage nix mit zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Schnatti schrieb:


> danke schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Du musst Zitieren anklicken und danach ganz unten auf Antworten...dann gehts wie man sieht^^


Ohje die Rechtschreibung mancher Beiträge hier färbt ab....Hillffeee!!


----------



## Knickbrecher (21. Juli 2008)

jetzt wirds aber zeit ....


----------



## Seonaid (21. Juli 2008)

hannyy schrieb:


> Defragmentiert eure Platten, das dauert und lenkt ab^^



Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine bessere Variante als sich auf Ambossar einen neuen Char zu erstellen und dann den Chat vollzumüllen, daß ihr jeweiliger Server down ist. 

Im Channel läuft gerade nur 

>>spielt wer auf Blackrock?
>>kommt hier wer von aegwynn ?
>>jemand von alexstraza von der Horde hier ?
>>oder Anetheron?
>>ich will meine Leute wiedersehen ......
>>hab mir vor laute Langeweile mal einen Level 1 Hordler erstellt .......


----------



## hannyy (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Meinst du dass Geht bei mir 15 Minuten Dan bin ich fertig ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir dauert das schonma ne stunde ;D
tuneup sagt mir noch ca. 5 Stunde hoffe bis dahin sind die server wieder da^^


----------



## Schnatti (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Du musst Zitieren anklicken und danach ganz unten auf Antworten...dann gehts wie man sieht^^
> 
> 
> Ohje die Rechtschreibung mancher Beiträge hier färbt ab....Hillffeee!!



Boah das is ja wie im Westen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weldras (21. Juli 2008)

Neuer Stand: BLIZZARD MACHT DEN LADEN ZU   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

man man wan kommen die server on meine Ganzer Köper Zierten  schon vom enzug von wow .... ich ic ich muss spielen zierten  ziertem


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Boah das is ja wie im Westen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Weldras schrieb:


> Neuer Stand: BLIZZARD MACHT DEN LADEN ZU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Panikverbreiter -.-


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2008)

Ist halt irgendwie jedes mal so in den Sommer Ferien, das jede Woche Server abschmieren.


----------



## Kaizu (21. Juli 2008)

jetzt muss ich schon bald wieder arbeiten gehen...
wollt doch noch bissel arena machen pf


----------



## Buffyman1985 (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ich hab was Gegen Langeweile http://serien-loads.idoo.com/ ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt geile Seite


----------



## Isoldur (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Naja, aber dafür hatte man auch was für die ganze Nacht und meistens bekommt man noch was extra am nächsten Morgen (den Kater)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das du rumheulst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber setze die 13 € doch mal ins Verhältnis zu anderen dingen des alltäglichen und nicht alltäglichen Bedarfs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wie weit kommt man denn heute damit, man kann weder zu zweit ins Kino, geschweige denn schön essen gehen.


Und wie sagt man so schön, wer billig kauft kauft zweimal....


----------



## Jimanji (21. Juli 2008)

SteffWin schrieb:


> Ich hab das ganze Wochenende durch gearbeitet, war der 12te Tag in folge. Heute den ersten Tag frei, draussen Scheiß Wetter und Freundin auf Arbeit.
> Hab mich das ganze Wochenende drauf gefreut, heute mal nen ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hocken und zocken... Und dann sowas. Manche Leute, die sich wegen nix und wieder nix aufregen und ohnehin den ganzen Tag nur am Zocken sind, das versteh ich net. Aber ich für meinen Teil könnte mich echt tierisch aufregen...
> 
> 
> ...




da gebe ich dir recht muss auch gleich wieder arbeiten und wollte schnell dailys machen das kann ich mir jez auch abschminken heute abend bin ich dann zurück freundin auch da dann kann ich zocken vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also kiddies nicht aufregen habt eh ferien ihr assis xD
geht lieber arbeiten ( ferienjob oder bahnhof zoo LOL)


----------



## pflock (21. Juli 2008)

nur keine panik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dass war vor BC auch so, da sie alles umstellen für's addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder macht mal wieder Q's im RL, da gibt es noch einige


----------



## Eckhexaule (21. Juli 2008)

regt euch nicht auf!
freut euch ihr müsst jetzt nicht spielen!
ihr könnt was anderes machen!
endlich mal freizeit.
und denkt mal an die kinder in china, die haben jetzt endlich auch mal ne pause.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

pflock schrieb:


> nur keine panik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja hab schon eine RL Q Gemacht !!! duschen hat 600 ruf bei Meiner Freundin bekommen !!!

Ist aber eine Daily Q!!!


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

pflock schrieb:


> nur keine panik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich vermute eher, das es da in einem Serverraum mächtig warm wurde oder ein Kurzer das Ganze lahm gelegt hat.

Vielleicht unterstützt Blizz aber auch nur die Kampagne: mach mehr aus deinen Ferien.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher, das es da in einem Serverraum mächtig warm wurde oder ein Kurzer das Ganze lahm gelegt hat.
> 
> Vielleicht unterstützt Blizz aber auch nur die Kampagne: mach mehr aus deinen Ferien.




Oder Contra CO²  ^^


----------



## Sakii (21. Juli 2008)

Woha.. schon 28 seiten.. Hier sind aber einige recht fix.. Oder die haben nichts zutun ausser wow ..

Mein gott die server sind down.. heul heul heul.. Wir werden alle sterben -_-


----------



## Liayana (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> ja hab schon eine RL Q Gemacht !!! duschen hat 600 ruf bei Meiner Freundin bekommen !!!
> 
> Ist aber eine Daily Q!!!




auch mal meinen Männe Ruf farmen lassen...*wie macht sie das nur??....*kotzkratz...^^


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Oder Contra CO²  ^^




Kanst auch was Da gegen machen ^^ den pc ausschalten weil der braucht sehr Fiel Strom ^^ Dass Hilft Gegen CO2^^


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

Jaja, doof irgendwie, hab frei, Mistwetter und das allerschlimmste meine Herzallerliebste is für 12 Tage in Urlaub (diese Situation is eigentlich noch schlimmer, als diese Server Down Sache). Alternative hmm hab ich im Momente keine leider. Hier ist auch noch Feiertag.


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Liayana schrieb:


> auch mal meinen Männe Ruf farmen lassen...*wie macht sie das nur??....*kotzkratz...^^



Daily in der tiefenschwarzen Grotte machen lassen.


----------



## rendezvous. (21. Juli 2008)

levent leg des handy weg


----------



## Eckhexaule (21. Juli 2008)

wo ist feiertag?


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Daily in der tiefenschwarzen Grotte machen lassen.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL XD


----------



## Liayana (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Daily in der tiefenschwarzen Grotte machen lassen.



*gute Idee....*männe in die tiefschwarze Grotte schub...*los husch husch....^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (21. Juli 2008)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Jaja, doof irgendwie, hab frei, Mistwetter und das allerschlimmste meine Herzallerliebste is für 12 Tage in Urlaub (diese Situation is eigentlich noch schlimmer, als diese Server Down Sache). Alternative hmm hab ich im Momente keine leider. Hier ist auch noch Feiertag.




12 Tage ohne Dich weg....oh lala... du armer Kerl *kleenex reich*


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Isoldur schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das du rumheulst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem rumheulen war für die "heult doch nicht rum"-Fraktion gedacht (nicht auf deine Aussagen bezogen ^^)

Aber man entscheidet doch immer selbst wieviel man für was ausgibt. Ich komm mit meinem Mann am Wochenende ziemlich "billig" weg... wir gehen auch "nur" Billardspielen... aber wir dürfen dann für das Geld auch die vollen Stunden spielen und werden dann nicht hingehalten mit "der Tisch braucht ne Wartung" o. ä.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Kanst auch was Da gegen machen ^^ den pc ausschalten weil der braucht sehr Fiel Strom ^^ Dass Hilft Gegen CO2^^



ich fiel auch mal... hin.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Liayana schrieb:


> *gute Idee....*männe in die tiefschwarze Grotte schub...*los husch husch....^^


ist wohl ne tiefe grotte^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> schaltet mal RTL ein .. da sind schon die ersten...
> 
> Und Nobbi Blüm gerade auf ZDF ... DIE RENTEN SIND WIEDER SICHER!
> 
> ...


lolololol


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> wo ist feiertag?



Guckst du hier:

http://www.world-calendar.com


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> wo ist feiertag?


In Belgien.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Daily in der tiefenschwarzen Grotte machen lassen.



Tiefschwarze Grotte ich kommen und Schatz, geh arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Usala (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leutz, sicher ist es eine Beschwerde wert wenn man für eine Leistung für die man bezahlt nicht das bekommt was einem versprochen wird. Und damit spreche ich die an, die hier meinen ihre Weisheit über Leben, Gott und die Welt zum besten geben zu müßen. Geht ihr auch zum Bäcker zahlt da für euer Frühstück und bekommt ne leere Tüte und sagt dann auch "naja,der Bäcker macht das schon 20 Jahre da kann es schon passieren das ich mal ne leere Tüte bekomme". Ihr scheint genau so wenig RL zu haben. Sonst würdet ihr euch diese Seite auf Buffed nicht ansehen. Die größten dabei sind dann noch die was hier 3-5 Chars haben und andere dann an das RL erinnern wollen. Ihr seid doch die die an der Mattscheibe sitzen und sich die Fingernägel kauen. Schreibt was qualitatives und laßt die die für Leistung etwas erwarten in Frieden.

MfG


----------



## Eckhexaule (21. Juli 2008)

gz zum feiertag! RESPEKT!!!


----------



## Liayana (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Tiefschwarze Grotte ich kommen und Schatz, geh arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*noch 9 min....dann gehen die server on, ich arbeiten und du kannst spielen...*duck und weg...^^


----------



## lemmi2 (21. Juli 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> ich ich ich, bitte mit Milch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mir bitte einen mit einem Weinbrand.^^

da kann man sich nur einen ziehen^^


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Usala schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz, sicher ist es eine Beschwerde wert wenn man für eine Leistung für die man bezahlt nicht das bekommt was einem versprochen wird. Und damit spreche ich die an, die hier meinen ihre Weisheit über Leben, Gott und die Welt zum besten geben zu müßen. Geht ihr auch zum Bäcker zahlt da für euer Frühstück und bekommt ne leere Tüte und sagt dann auch "naja,der Bäcker macht das schon 20 Jahre da kann es schon passieren das ich mal ne leere Tüte bekomme". Ihr scheint genau so wenig RL zu haben. Sonst würdet ihr euch diese Seite auf Buffed nicht ansehen. Die größten dabei sind dann noch die was hier 3-5 Chars haben und andere dann an das RL erinnern wollen. Ihr seid doch die die an der Mattscheibe sitzen und sich die Fingernägel kauen. Schreibt was qualitatives und laßt die die für Leistung etwas erwarten in Frieden.
> 
> MfG



Wenn dein Auto abkackt oder beim Service ist hast es auch nicht nach 15 Minuten wieder. 
Kommt Zeit, kommt Server


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia ... nach welchem Maße würdest du schätzen das Blizzard ihre Dienstleistung "voll" erbracht hat? es steht geschrieben das se sich das recht vorbehalten die Verbindung für wartungsarbeiten und ähnliches zu kappen.
Und dahingehend haben sie ihren zeitlichen Aufwand defintiv minimiert in den letzten Monaten.
Wenn Blizzard her gehen würde und sagt ... hmm mal nen Tag strom sparen wir schalten die Server aus ... sprich keinen wirklich ersichtlichen Grund liefern das se ihre Dienstleistung nicht erbringen .... dann würde dein Argument voll zur geltung kommen 

So is es nix wert ... denn se haben geschrieben das es Notfalls-Wartungsarbeiten sind .... was bedeutet ... ein Notfall is eingetreten und deswegen konnten sie diesen Server-Down nicht eine Woche im vorhinein bekannt geben.

Beziehe mich da als Quelle auf den Duden ... kuck nach was Notfall bedeutet.

und irgendwo vor ein paar seiten gings darum das man doch besser das Postfach von Blizzard zuspamen soll 
genaaaauuuu guter Plan .... leuten die alle hände damit zu tun haben die Server wieder in gang zu kriegen dennen schrei ich auch noch von allen seiten zu das die Server bitte wieder gehen sollen .... als wenn se das nicht wissen würden *kopf auf tisch knall*

anbei ... ich bin mir dessen bewußt das manche hier her kommen um "dampf" abzulassen ... aber bitte wundert euch nicht wenn manche eure Aufregung nicht verstehen weil die meisten argumente einfach für dein Rund-Ordner sind.
und alle diejenigen die der überzeugung sind alle hier hocken grad daheim und warten das die server wieder on gehen .... nö viele hocken grad auf arbeit und amüsieren sich nur über das eine oder andere geistlose kommentar so wie meine Wenigkeit *Kaffeeschlürfend mittagspausemach*

naja schlimmsten falls gehen heut abend die server wieder und es gibt wipe abend bei vashi ..... pro/contra ? kA :-) 

lg sily


----------



## hannyy (21. Juli 2008)

der text war mir grad zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Wenn dein Auto abkackt oder beim Service ist hast es auch nicht nach 15 Minuten wieder.
> Kommt Zeit, kommt Server



GEIL!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Meine Güdde... jetzt war ich ne Stunde nicht on, und immer noch jammern die Leute rum? 
Hört mal, nix für ungut, ich ärger mich ja genauso drüber und ich finds auch doof dass die Server down sind... aber wem bringt es was hier rumzuzicken?  
Klar, man kann Dampf ablassen, klar, man kann sich schön mit andren leuten streiten, und für manche ists ja auch lustig, was hier alles steht...
aber mal ehrlich, habt ihr nix besseres zu tun als euch über die Server bzw über Blizzard zu beschweren?

Ahja, und für alle, die ohne WoW nicht auskommen... einige Server funktionieren sehr wohl. Wenn ihr es nicht schafft, ohne WoW zu leben und zu doof seid, euer Fenster aufzumachen und euch rauszustürzen, dann macht euch doch nen hübschen kleinen Twink? Wo is das Problem dabei?


----------



## STAR1988 (21. Juli 2008)

Usala schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz, sicher ist es eine Beschwerde wert wenn man für eine Leistung für die man bezahlt nicht das bekommt was einem versprochen wird. Und damit spreche ich die an, die hier meinen ihre Weisheit über Leben, Gott und die Welt zum besten geben zu müßen. Geht ihr auch zum Bäcker zahlt da für euer Frühstück und bekommt ne leere Tüte und sagt dann auch "naja,der Bäcker macht das schon 20 Jahre da kann es schon passieren das ich mal ne leere Tüte bekomme". Ihr scheint genau so wenig RL zu haben. Sonst würdet ihr euch diese Seite auf Buffed nicht ansehen. Die größten dabei sind dann noch die was hier 3-5 Chars haben und andere dann an das RL erinnern wollen. Ihr seid doch die die an der Mattscheibe sitzen und sich die Fingernägel kauen. Schreibt was qualitatives und laßt die die für Leistung etwas erwarten in Frieden.
> 
> MfG



Da kann ich nur zustimmen ; )


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Usala schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz, sicher ist es eine Beschwerde wert wenn man für eine Leistung für die man bezahlt nicht das bekommt was einem versprochen wird. Und damit spreche ich die an, die hier meinen ihre Weisheit über Leben, Gott und die Welt zum besten geben zu müßen. Geht ihr auch zum Bäcker zahlt da für euer Frühstück und bekommt ne leere Tüte und sagt dann auch "naja,der Bäcker macht das schon 20 Jahre da kann es schon passieren das ich mal ne leere Tüte bekomme". Ihr scheint genau so wenig RL zu haben. Sonst würdet ihr euch diese Seite auf Buffed nicht ansehen. Die größten dabei sind dann noch die was hier 3-5 Chars haben und andere dann an das RL erinnern wollen. Ihr seid doch die die an der Mattscheibe sitzen und sich die Fingernägel kauen. Schreibt was qualitatives und laßt die die für Leistung etwas erwarten in Frieden.
> 
> MfG


dann sollen sich die heulsusen bei blizz beschweren und nicht bei buffed rumheulen


----------



## 69Anel69 (21. Juli 2008)

Wollen wir Blizz Raiden gehen?


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Meine Güdde... jetzt war ich ne Stunde nicht on, und immer noch jammern die Leute rum?
> Hört mal, nix für ungut, ich ärger mich ja genauso drüber und ich finds auch doof dass die Server down sind... aber wem bringt es was hier rumzuzicken?
> Klar, man kann Dampf ablassen, klar, man kann sich schön mit andren leuten streiten, und für manche ists ja auch lustig, was hier alles steht...
> aber mal ehrlich, habt ihr nix besseres zu tun als euch über die Server bzw über Blizzard zu beschweren?
> ...




Die Leute sind nicht zu doof, dass Fenster aufzumachen. Die Leichenwagen sind nur leider alle voll. Selbst da hast Du jetzt 4 Stunden Wartezeit, passen ja immer nur 2 WoW Spieler in einen Leichenwagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (21. Juli 2008)

hä? was ist doff? meintest du doof?

Edith: Er hat geändert, sorry


----------



## Gloir (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> ey die hab ich sogar die D1 auf der bank
> von der bestie und sie sind gelb
> 
> 
> ...



gelb sind sie, aber droppen tut sie der Arenameister... (Name weis ich nicht mehr) nicht die Bestie ^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

oooh man ich will zocken :-(   bin extra um 7 aufgestanden und jetzt so was...is zum kotzen...hätt ich auch im bett bleiben können


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Die Leute sind nicht zu doof, dass Fenster aufzumachen. Die Leichenwagen sind nur leider alle voll. Selbst da hat jetzt 4 Stunden Wartezeit, passen ja immer nur 2 WoW Spieler in einen Leichenwagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Böse... aber guuuuuuuut.

Ich bin eigentlich echt nur noch hier, um genau solche Kommentare zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@SoloTalent

Du stellst dir den Wecker extra für WoW? Was soll man da noch sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Die Leute sind nicht zu doof, dass Fenster aufzumachen. Die Leichenwagen sind nur leider alle voll. Selbst da hast Du jetzt 4 Stunden Wartezeit, passen ja immer nur 2 WoW Spieler in einen Leichenwagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man könnte ja Feuerwehrautos und Krankenwägen nehmen. Oder Lastwägen? Die vielen Leichen müssen entsorgt werden, bevors noch zu Seuchen kommt *grins*


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> hä? was ist doff? meintest du doof?



Ja ich muss aufhören hier mitzulesen, dass Rechtschreibe-Niveau färbt ab. 

P.S. Niveau ist keine Handcreme


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Usala schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz, sicher ist es eine Beschwerde wert wenn man für eine Leistung für die man bezahlt nicht das bekommt was einem versprochen wird. Und damit spreche ich die an, die hier meinen ihre Weisheit über Leben, Gott und die Welt zum besten geben zu müßen. Geht ihr auch zum Bäcker zahlt da für euer Frühstück und bekommt ne leere Tüte und sagt dann auch "naja,der Bäcker macht das schon 20 Jahre da kann es schon passieren das ich mal ne leere Tüte bekomme". Ihr scheint genau so wenig RL zu haben. Sonst würdet ihr euch diese Seite auf Buffed nicht ansehen. Die größten dabei sind dann noch die was hier 3-5 Chars haben und andere dann an das RL erinnern wollen. Ihr seid doch die die an der Mattscheibe sitzen und sich die Fingernägel kauen. Schreibt was qualitatives und laßt die die für Leistung etwas erwarten in Frieden.
> 
> MfG




(Ihr scheint genau so wenig RL zu haben. Sonst würdet ihr euch diese Seite auf Buffed nicht ansehen) du hast Auch Wenig RL du hast dir die seite angekuckt !!!!!


----------



## Titús (21. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Wollen wir Blizz Raiden gehen?




Der vorschlag kam schon nur leider denke ich muß über die hälfte gleich zur arbeit, ich auch und mit 5 mann/frau blizz raiden? Ne du ist ja dann als würdest du alleine kara machen^^


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Man könnte ja Feuerwehrautos und Krankenwägen nehmen. Oder Lastwägen? Die vielen Leichen müssen entsorgt werden, bevors noch zu Seuchen kommt *grins*


mehrzahl von wagen?


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Daroia ... nach welchem Maße würdest du schätzen das Blizzard ihre Dienstleistung "voll" erbracht hat? es steht geschrieben das se sich das recht vorbehalten die Verbindung für wartungsarbeiten und ähnliches zu kappen.
> Und dahingehend haben sie ihren zeitlichen Aufwand defintiv minimiert in den letzten Monaten.
> Wenn Blizzard her gehen würde und sagt ... hmm mal nen Tag strom sparen wir schalten die Server aus ... sprich keinen wirklich ersichtlichen Grund liefern das se ihre Dienstleistung nicht erbringen .... dann würde dein Argument voll zur geltung kommen




Aber... wer sagt, dass es ein Notfall war? Informationen kommen von Blizz ja leider nicht.
Die können klar sagen, es ist ein Notfall und machen sich dabei nen faulen Lenz (was ich nicht behaupte, war nur ein Beispiel)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> mehrzahl von wagen?



Autos^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

kennt ihr den schon????????????????????????? http://youtube.com/watch?v=XKFWAE2ED2w


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Autos^^


wenn man es vorsichtig ausdrücken möchte^^


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> mehrzahl von wagen?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wagen#Sprachgebrauch


----------



## Liayana (21. Juli 2008)

so ihr lieben, ich verabrschiede mich auf die arbeit und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag 
und
btw...ihr habt mir meinen Tag versüßt....*und nun wirklich duck und weg....^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (21. Juli 2008)

das niveau wird immer schlimmer!
das ist hammer geil!
gebt mir mehr.

PS: bin ich eigentlich schon auf der deutschsprachigen seite?


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> wenn man es vorsichtig ausdrücken möchte^^



Hm, meines Wissens nach kann man sehr wohl auch "Wägen" sagen... zumindest in Österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> wenn man es vorsichtig ausdrücken möchte^^



Eine Besonderheit findet sich bei der Mehrzahlbildung von Wagen, die in einigen Regionen als "die Wägen" gebildet wird. Diese Form war im 19. und frühen 20. Jahrhundert noch die vorherrschende Form im hochdeutschen Sprachgebrauch, jedoch ist die Leitvariante der Mehrzahlbildung jetzt zu „die Wagen“ gewechselt. 

*Klugscheiss off*


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> kennt ihr den schon????????????????????????? http://youtube.com/watch?v=XKFWAE2ED2w



HEILIGE SCHEISSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eckhexaule (21. Juli 2008)

wägen bezieht dann aber auf wiegen, oder!?


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> 12 Tage ohne Dich weg....oh lala... du armer Kerl *kleenex reich*


Ja, muss halt arbeitn und sie ist Studentin (sprich sie hat Semesterferien), tja dafür im August zu nem Festival. Jadoch Server Down dagegn ist beinah schön, aber anderesseits, wo bleibt die Ablenkung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

So mir erstmal was zu essen kochen!

Guden mittag zusammen!
^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> kennt ihr den schon????????????????????????? http://youtube.com/watch?v=XKFWAE2ED2w



Das sieht so richtig nach eine Aktion: Ich bin WoW-Spieler und mein Server ist down-Aktion aus

Nein im Ernst, heftigst. Frag mich wie die an Dynamit kommen?


----------



## Seonaid (21. Juli 2008)

Usala schrieb:


> Schreibt was qualitatives und laßt die die für Leistung etwas erwarten in Frieden.




WoW kostet 12,99 € im Monat
das sind 0,42 € pro Tag bei 31 Tagen im Monat

Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man für diese 0,42 € pro Tag eine ganze Menge geboten und wenn die Server down sind, dann sind sie nun mal down. Ich verstehe den Hype nicht - für Kippen werfen die Leute viel mehr Geld raus und haben nix davon, außer ein paar Mal am Tag 5 Minuten in die Luft zu blasen.....


----------



## SirCire (21. Juli 2008)

*Ysera ist on ^^.. endlich spielen.. *


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

öhm usala und star1988 ich hab *finger abzähl* 6 70er und seid neuestem ein 67erl :-)
dazu kommt einen fixen Vollzeitjob, bin pendler führe eine intakte Beziehung und habe einen durchschnittlichen Freundeskreis 

für WoW habe ich aufgegeben .... Saufabende, Fernsehen und nen Nebenjob der mehr gekostet hat als gebracht

atm sitz ich auf arbeit ... kaue keine fingernägel weil dafür sind se zu teuer maniküred.

ja ich habe sonst keine "hobbies" aber wofür auch. Hatte ich vorher auch nicht. naja ok unglaublich aber wahr ich lese sehr gerne oder quatsche mit leuten im TS oder Skype über gott und die Welt ... haltet euch fest .... ohne Wow zu spielen.

hört auf mit eurem o815 tunnel-blick-denken. sogar der himmen is grad nicht Blau sondern Grau und wird vermutlich bald noch dunkel grau bis schwarz .... viele schattierungen machen ein eindrucksvolles Gesamtbild

edith: und obwohl ich so viele 70er habe und kein RL weil ja allgemein das denken ist:  ab 2 70er kein RL oder so ... ich fahr sogar im August mit RL freunden in RL urlaub nach Italien ohne PC für satte 2 Wochen.

/ironie off


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Das sieht so richtig nach eine Aktion: Ich bin WoW-Spieler und mein Server ist down-Aktion aus
> 
> Nein im Ernst, heftigst. Frag mich wie die an Dynamit kommen?




Pssst, Du.
Ja Du, Dich meine ich.
Willst Du Dynamit kaufen??
DYNAMIT???
Jaaa aber pssssttt 


*gg*


----------



## STAR1988 (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Das sieht so richtig nach eine Aktion: Ich bin WoW-Spieler und mein Server ist down-Aktion aus
> 
> Nein im Ernst, heftigst. Frag mich wie die an Dynamit kommen?




Das isn Fake steht auch in den Comments bei YouTube


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Eine Besonderheit findet sich bei der Mehrzahlbildung von Wagen, die in einigen Regionen als "die Wägen" gebildet wird. Diese Form war im 19. und frühen 20. Jahrhundert noch die vorherrschende Form im hochdeutschen Sprachgebrauch, jedoch ist die Leitvariante der Mehrzahlbildung jetzt zu „die Wagen“ gewechselt.
> 
> *Klugscheiss off*




Aber "Die Wägen" existiert! *grinst* Und kann sein,dass wir Össis in der Hinsicht ein wenig... anders sind.. x)


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KCFKrRcC5m4 für Leute Die Die Kunst Lieben!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
















<--------------------- graffiti Sprayer for Life


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Pssst, Du.
> Ja Du, Dich meine ich.
> Willst Du Dynamit kaufen??ß
> DYNAMIT???
> ...



Aber nur wenn du Kawumm-Spezi bist und ich 2 mal episches Gnom-Dynamit bekomm^^

@Manaori

Bitte, wir haben schon so nen schweren Stand bei den Deutschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Eine Besonderheit findet sich bei der Mehrzahlbildung von Wagen, die in einigen Regionen als "die Wägen" gebildet wird. Diese Form war im 19. und frühen 20. Jahrhundert noch die vorherrschende Form im hochdeutschen Sprachgebrauch, jedoch ist die Leitvariante der Mehrzahlbildung jetzt zu „die Wagen“ gewechselt.
> 
> *Klugscheiss off*


In Nord- und Westdeutschland sagt man überwiegend die Wagen, in der Schweiz und Baden-Württemberg hingegen vornehmlich die Wägen. In Bayerisch-Schwaben, in Franken sowie in der Main-Gegend ist die Form die Wägen ebenfalls stark verbreitet, in Österreich hingegen schon weniger.

Gegenüber dem Kartenbild aus den 1970er Jahren (WDU 1978, Kt 2-119) geht in Österreich die Form die Wägen immer mehr zugunsten von die Wagen zurück. Auffällig sind die Meldungen für  die Wägen aus Mittel- und Norddeutschland. *Ende der 1970er wurde aus diesem Gebiet noch ausschließlich die Wagen gemeldet.*
und nun rate mal, aus welchem teil deutschlands ich komme.

*klugscheiß on*


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

auch zu geil wie ich finde http://youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--Nw


----------



## Bruderlordtom99 (21. Juli 2008)

PANIK!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn du Kawumm-Spezi bist und ich 2 mal episches Gnom-Dynamit bekomm^^



Paahh WOW-Junkie *fg*


----------



## SilentJay (21. Juli 2008)

Woooooo

zu diesem Dauergewhine mit schlechtem Käse und Stereo-Mimimi gibts nur einen würdigen Kommentar

Kopf-->Tisch,Kopf-->Tisch,Kopf-->Tisch,Kopf-->Tisch,Kopf-->Tisch,Kopf-->Tisch.


----------



## Cyringsoul (21. Juli 2008)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Ja, muss halt arbeitn und sie ist Studentin (sprich sie hat Semesterferien), tja dafür im August zu nem Festival. Jadoch Server Down dagegn ist beinah schön, aber anderesseits, wo bleibt die Ablenkung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie??...du willst, daß wir dich ablenken?? oOo ...

nix da... gibt eh viel zuwenig von deiner Gattung...trauer du mal süss deiner Süssen hinterher... und leide...

dann ist das Wiedersehen zuckersüss...


----------



## Kikki1987 (21. Juli 2008)

Blizzard isn Saftladen die nix können ... alles geht bei denen in arsch sollen se sich ma ordentliche mitarbeiter anschaffen oder so ham doch genug geld ....


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> @Manaori
> 
> Bitte, wir haben schon so nen schweren Stand bei den Deutschen
> 
> ...



Schon klar.. aber ich muss mich doch verteidigen *grins*


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Kikki1987 schrieb:


> Blizzard isn Saftladen die nix können ... alles geht bei denen in arsch sollen se sich ma ordentliche mitarbeiter anschaffen oder so ham doch genug geld ....



Solche wie dich? Der entweder ohne Job ist, oder im Job alles andere macht ausser zu arbeiten?


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Kikki1987 schrieb:


> Blizzard isn Saftladen die nix können ... alles geht bei denen in arsch sollen se sich ma ordentliche mitarbeiter anschaffen oder so ham doch genug geld ....



Auch Du bekommst einen netten Invite zur "Der Server ist down - lies ein Deutschbuch" Gilde


----------



## ossi.osborne (21. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Also ich hab KP was grad los is aber sagen wa 50% der server sind für ne halbestunfe online und dan wieder offline die DE hompage geht uach nich..... was is den los hir? hab ich was verpasst?




Jetzt kann man doch schnell einen Deutschkurs belegen !!!!!


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Das isn Fake steht auch in den Comments bei YouTube



Ob Fake oder nicht was hat da dann bumm gemacht und das Wasser ist gespritzt?


----------



## Oníshanu (21. Juli 2008)

Unser Server wird nun auch seit kurzem als "Voll" behandelt obwohl die maximale Kapazität noch nicht erreicht wurde...irgendwas läuft da schief =)


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Kikki1987 schrieb:


> Blizzard isn Saftladen die nix können ... alles geht bei denen in arsch sollen se sich ma ordentliche mitarbeiter anschaffen oder so ham doch genug geld ....



Blizzard ein Saftladen? Hm, ich denke, es gehört doch einiges dazu, Spiele wie WoW, Wc etc zu machen. 
Und von wegen Mitarbeiter: im Moment ist, wie erwähnt, Ferienzeit. Urlaub. auch die Leute bei Blizzard haben Recht auf Urlaub, und im Moment sind die meisten großen und kleinen Betriebe aufgrund der Sommerpause ein wenig unterbesetzt. Kein Wunder also, dass es ein wenig dauert, oder? 
Mit geld hat das gar nix zu tun, mal so nebenbei. Versuch doch mal, in der Ferienzeit nen fähigen Programmierer zu finden, der so nebenbei noch die Zeit hat, sich mit den komplexen Servern von WoW zu beschäftigen.


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> wie??...du willst, daß wir dich ablenken?? oOo ...
> 
> nix da... gibt eh viel zuwenig von deiner Gattung...trauer du mal süss deiner Süssen hinterher... und leide...
> 
> dann ist das Wiedersehen zuckersüss...


Ich leide ja schon. Gedanklich bin ich ja auch in Schottland. Hmm vielleicht fahr zu nem Kumpel rüber, mal guggn. Oder probiere mich doch einzuloggn. Um an Ende zu merken, das es noch nicht funktioniert. Danke aber für dein Mitgefühl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Endlich !!!!!


Ich habe gerade mit dem zuständigen Gildenleiter der Leichenbestatter telefoniert.

Auf den Realms Frankfurt, Darmstadt, Hanau, Fulda sind wieder Leichenwagen zu haben. 

Also dann Leute: Fenster auf der nächste Leichenwagen ist ganz in eurer Nähe


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Bereits Seite 31, also wenn das so weitergeht schaffen wir heute noch Seite 100  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, oder ich widme mich dann mal einem anderen Thema zu... so wie RL oder in der Art^^


----------



## Namya (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Das mit dem rumheulen war für die "heult doch nicht rum"-Fraktion gedacht (nicht auf deine Aussagen bezogen ^^)
> 
> Aber man entscheidet doch immer selbst wieviel man für was ausgibt. Ich komm mit meinem Mann am Wochenende ziemlich "billig" weg... wir gehen auch "nur" Billardspielen... aber wir dürfen dann für das Geld auch die vollen Stunden spielen und werden dann nicht hingehalten mit "der Tisch braucht ne Wartung" o. ä.


 Aber ihr bekommt den Tag doch gut geschrieben wenns ausserhalb der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten fällt


----------



## hohlehupe (21. Juli 2008)

Ist das Geil.... wie die Leute hier abgehen...

Wie man sich so aufregen kann " Ich zahle schließlich 13 Euro" ... Haaaallloooo....  aufwachen !!! 
Das ist doch ein Monatsbeitrag ... somit kostet der Tag nur 43 ct. 

Gut, ok, das mag für manche eine Menge Geld sein aber dennoch denke ich man sollte auf dem Teppich bleiben.

Also bezahlt jeder "Nörgler" einen Anteil von  5,37 ct. am Stundenlohn eines einzelnen Blizzard Mitarbeiters...
Wie viele "Nörgler benötigt man da wohl um tatsächlich einen Mitarbeiter in der IT-Welt angemessen zu bezahlen?

Ich weiss es nicht!
Vielleicht sind die Server wieder on bis der ein oder andere das ausgerechnet hat, lol

Gruß
die Hupe


*Salzindiewundestreu*


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Endlich !!!!!
> 
> 
> Ich habe gerade mit dem zuständigen Gildenleiter der Leichenbestatter telefoniert.
> ...



Und für die Österreicher bzw alle, die an der bayrisch-österreichischen Grenze wohnen: Ich konnte soeben ein paar LKWs (xP) organisieren, gebt uns die Adresse und die Leute parken gleich unter euren Fenstern!


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

bis 16 uhr hab ich nur zeit zum spielen....ich dreh durch.....seit 7 uhr wach....ich dreh durch....will jetzt zocken .....und wisst ihr was?!      ICH DREH DURCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :-(   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wenn das nich mal zum kotzen ist dann weiss ich es auch net...und norgannon is bestimmt wieder als letztes wieder on.............. ach ja:ICH DREH DURCH


----------



## Titús (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich sag dazu nur, wer sich über die 13€ / monat aufregt ist schüler oder Hartz4 empfänger!! Die Leute die arbeiten gehn nehmen es hin und warten ohne zu muren und Spielen halt dann nach der arbeit noch oder dann wieder morgen früh.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> bis 16 uhr hab ich nur zeit zum spielen....ich dreh durch.....seit 7 uhr wach....ich dreh durch....will jetzt zocken .....und wisst ihr was?!      ICH DREH DURCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :-(   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wenn das nich mal zum kotzen ist dann weiss ich es auch net...und norgannon is bestimmt wieder als letztes wieder on.............. ach ja:ICH DREH DURCH




Was lernen wir aus diesem Posting???


Drogen sind schlecht


----------



## Morbusdei (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KCFKrRcC5m4 für Leute Die Die Kunst Lieben!!!!!!!!!!!!!



das ist doch keine kunst, diesen idioten gehört gewaltig der arsch versohlt. dieses kriminelle mistpack!


----------



## Theremone (21. Juli 2008)

dann such dir ein neues Spiel >.<


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> bis 16 uhr hab ich nur zeit zum spielen....ich dreh durch.....seit 7 uhr wach....ich dreh durch....will jetzt zocken .....und wisst ihr was?!      ICH DREH DURCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :-(   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wenn das nich mal zum kotzen ist dann weiss ich es auch net...und norgannon is bestimmt wieder als letztes wieder on.............. ach ja:ICH DREH DURCH


Auch dir kann geholfen werden


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

hey Yo Leute für alle noch mal http://youtube.com/watch?v=REYTVxcGSGA&feature=related <-------------------DAS IST KUNS-------- Wir machen immer weiter kein kan Uns Aufhalten.


Spryer name:<-----------SLIM An Jeden Der Mich kennt in der Scene


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

weisst du doch nicht!


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

hohlehupe schrieb:


> Ist das Geil.... wie die Leute hier abgehen...
> 
> Wie man sich so aufregen kann " Ich zahle schließlich 13 Euro" ... Haaaallloooo....  aufwachen !!!
> Das ist doch ein Monatsbeitrag ... somit kostet der Tag nur 43 ct.




Mir geht es doch gar net darum WIEVIEL es kostet, mir geht es ums Prinzip...




Titús schrieb:


> Also ich sag dazu nur, wer sich über die 13&#8364; / monat aufregt ist schüler oder Hartz4 empfänger!! Die Leute die arbeiten gehn nehmen es hin und warten ohne zu muren und Spielen halt dann nach der arbeit noch oder dann wieder morgen früh.



Weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Titús schrieb:


> Also ich sag dazu nur, wer sich über die 13€ / monat aufregt ist schüler oder Hartz4 empfänger!! Die Leute die arbeiten gehn nehmen es hin und warten ohne zu muren und Spielen halt dann nach der arbeit noch oder dann wieder morgen früh.



Und sogar die müssen sich nicht aufregen.... schließlich, wenn man sich als Schüler WoW leisten kann, kann man es sich eben leisten. Und wenn das kann, dann muss man sich nicht aufregen... Von einem tag geht die Welt ja net unter.. na, vielleicht doch, wenn die armen Suchties sich weiter zum Fenster rausstürzen,ist die Hölle irgendwann nicht mehr aufnahmefähig, weshalb sie schlussendlich wohl explodieren wird oder sowas inner Art.

Und ja, ich weiß, dass dieser Post jetzt extrem sinnvoll war *hust*


----------



## mumba (21. Juli 2008)

Ok, war eben im Saturn und hab mir Hdro gekauft, juhu - endlich wieder Suchten, auch wenns kein WoW is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> hey Yo Leute für alle noch mal http://youtube.com/watch?v=REYTVxcGSGA&feature=related <-------------------DAS IST KUNS-------- Wir machen immer weiter kein kan Uns Aufhalten.
> 
> 
> Spryer name:<-----------SLIM An Jeden Der Mich kennt in der Scene



Och komm schon... wenns zumindest mal nach was aussehen würde, aber sowas ist doch nur Selbstbeweihräucherung.


----------



## Theremone (21. Juli 2008)

Omg ich sehe grade...Eredar ist gar net mehr in der Realmliste drin!!! Oo vll sind alle chars gelöscht xDxD


----------



## Tikume (21. Juli 2008)

Geht doch raus auf die Strasse, sammelt Müll auf, wühlt in Hundehaufen und stellt euch vor es wären Wow Quests.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und sogar die müssen sich nicht aufregen.... schließlich, wenn man sich als Schüler WoW leisten kann, kann man es sich eben leisten. Und wenn das kann, dann muss man sich nicht aufregen... Von einem tag geht die Welt ja net unter.. na, vielleicht doch, wenn die armen Suchties sich weiter zum Fenster rausstürzen,ist die Hölle irgendwann nicht mehr aufnahmefähig, weshalb sie schlussendlich wohl explodieren wird oder sowas inner Art.
> 
> Und ja, ich weiß, dass dieser Post jetzt extrem sinnvoll war *hust*




Oh mein Gott die Hölle wird explodieren??

Scheisse......Nie wieder WoW *gg*


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> hey Yo Leute für alle noch mal http://youtube.com/watch?v=REYTVxcGSGA&feature=related <-------------------DAS IST KUNS-------- Wir machen immer weiter kein kan Uns Aufhalten.
> 
> 
> Spryer name:<-----------SLIM An Jeden Der Mich kennt in der Scene



Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache, du gehen kaufe Deutsch Wörterbuch.
Deutsch Wörterbuch nur kosten 6 Geld.


Als Österreicher sage ich da nur: KUNST mia des erklären?


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Auch dir kann geholfen werden




mir kann keiner mehr helfen


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> mir kann keiner mehr helfen



Das hab ich befürchtet...


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> mir kann keiner mehr helfen



Selbsterkenntnis und so...

Ach ihr wisst schon, was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott die Hölle wird explodieren??
> 
> Scheisse......Nie wieder WoW *gg*



Stimmt schon,wenn die Medien sagen "WoW ist schlecht und böse!"... wegen Blizzard wird letzten Endes die Welt untergehen... x)


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> hey Yo Leute für alle noch mal http://youtube.com/watch?v=REYTVxcGSGA&feature=related <-------------------DAS IST KUNS-------- Wir machen immer weiter kein kan Uns Aufhalten.
> 
> 
> Spryer name:<-----------SLIM An Jeden Der Mich kennt in der Scene


sinnlose schmiererei. sucht euch arbeit, dann müsst ihr wenigstens nicht die häuser, garagen oder stromkästen besudeln


----------



## Ollimua (21. Juli 2008)

Da hab ich Urlaub und kann nicht zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## salih (21. Juli 2008)

Hy Leute, schaut doch mal im WoW-Europe.com Forum....


Die Server sind voraussichtlich bis morgen offline, eine ausem forum hat mit dem Technischen Kundendienst gesprochen und die haben das gesagt!

Dann mal viel spass beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

so geh ich nämlich gleich ab wenn die server net mal bald wieder on sind^^
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ctyAk5joqjY


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Stimmt schon,wenn die Medien sagen "WoW ist schlecht und böse!"... wegen Blizzard wird letzten Endes die Welt untergehen... x)



Also Ihr habts gehört, unsere 13€ jeden Monat sorgen dafür, dass die Wet untergeht. Endlich wissen wir, wer der Hauptsponsor von George W. Bush und der Al`Kaida ist:

Blizzard


----------



## Gillmoth (21. Juli 2008)

Mal ernsthaft , es ist klar das einige mimi schreiben oder sonstiges,
Aber Blizzard ist eine Spielefirma die dafür zu sorgen hat das ihr spiel auch läuft , und seit ( bei mir 9 Uhr ) aber angeblich seit 6 uhr sind die Server down .. Naja ich weiß nicht das sind jetzt dann gleich 6 Stunden wo die Server down sind , und davon ja nichtmal alle sondern nur ein Teil .. 
Ich lasse mir 2, 3 vieleicht sogar 4 Stunden eingehen wo sie Down sind .. aber irgentwann ist an einem normalen Tag auchmal die Geduld vorbei 
(Es ist ja nichtmal mittwoch , wo man das irgentwie schon im gefühl hat)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hohlehupe (21. Juli 2008)

Ach du schei....

dann geht es echt um 43ct ? 


lol


----------



## hannyy (21. Juli 2008)

jetzt wird mir alles klar


----------



## Durbem (21. Juli 2008)

Schon scheiße...
...aber, was will man machen.

Abwarten und Tee trinken, würd ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> sinnlose schmiererei. sucht euch arbeit, dann müsst ihr wenigstens nicht die häuser, garagen oder stromkästen besudeln



Wen Du meinst Dank Uns hab die Leute mehr arbeits plätze  zum unser schöne  Kunst weg  zu  machen

EDIT:<----------wir machen weiter http://youtube.com/watch?v=GuhgXzmiJEM&feature=related


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Wen Du meinst Dank Uns hab die Leute mehr arbeits plätze  zum unser schöne  Kunst weg  zu  machen



Tja, da kann die Merkel wohl noch was von euch lernen, was??

*Ironie off*


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Wen Du meinst Dank Uns hab die Leute mehr arbeits plätze  zum unser schöne  Kunst weg  zu  machen



Na klar und ihr seid ja auch Sprayer. Komisch nur das sich die Topleute "Writer" nennen und nix mit Sprayern am Hut haben.


----------



## Schâtzi07 (21. Juli 2008)

Celissa schrieb:


> löl menste da gibt´s leutz die die reale welt schon vergessen haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine meinung:

wir zahlen geld für dieses spiel also sollte es auch funktionieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wozu gibts den testrealm????????????????????????

es hat nix damit zu tun, dass es noch andere aktivitäten gibt, die man tun kann!! 

wenn man einen neuen fernseher kauft und der funktioniert nicht, was macht man dann?? sich aufregen ist doch klar!! 
kann gut verstehn, dass einige  ärgerlich sind !!


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Gillmoth schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft , es ist klar das einige mimi schreiben oder sonstiges,
> Aber Blizzard ist eine Spielefirma die dafür zu sorgen hat das ihr spiel auch läuft , und seit ( bei mir 9 Uhr ) aber angeblich seit 6 uhr sind die Server down .. Naja ich weiß nicht das sind jetzt dann gleich 6 Stunden wo die Server down sind , und davon ja nichtmal alle sondern nur ein Teil ..
> Ich lasse mir 2, 3 vieleicht sogar 4 Stunden eingehen wo sie Down sind .. aber irgentwann ist an einem normalen Tag auchmal die Geduld vorbei
> (Es ist ja nichtmal mittwoch , wo man das irgentwie schon im gefühl hat)
> ...



Naja, aber es ist nunmal so, dass es, wie sie gesagt haben (und wie ich angesichts der Probleme sehr gerne glaube) Notfallwartungen sind. Da im Moment vermutlich ein großer Teil der Mitarbeiter auf Urlaub ist und diesse Wartung wahrscheinlich alles andere als einfach sind, glaub ich gern, dass das ein Weilchen dauert. 
Wärs die lieber, du könntest spielen, aber dafür funktioniert so gut wie gar nix??? da nehm ich lieber ien paar Stunden oder einen Tag ohne WoW in kauf, wenn dafür danach alles wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Wen Du meinst Dank Uns hab die Leute mehr arbeits plätze  zum unser schöne  Kunst weg  zu  machen
> 
> EDIT:<----------wir machen weiter http://youtube.com/watch?v=GuhgXzmiJEM&feature=related


ich hoffe, daß es bei dir nur bei den schmierereien bleibt und du nicht noch sinnlose texte drunter schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rimrott (21. Juli 2008)

also mal ganz ehrlich?
habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als früh halb 7 wow zu spielen?

und wenns serverausfälle gibt, meine güte passiert halt

davon geht die welt nicht unter


----------



## DarkStar89 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Ich war das Ganze WE im Einsatz und musste mich leute Streiten die dachten sie währen was besseres und haben ein Recht auf den Abgesperten Parkplatz zu Parken. Das einzige was mich irgendwie da vor gewart hat duch zu drehen wahr der gedanke das ich meine Frust an ein paar Hordler auslassen kann.

Und nun sind die Server off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube Blizz solte sich erst mal darum kümmern die Live Server zum Laufen zu bringen als sich um die Blöde Beta zu kümmern.

Gruss

P.S. Das Unwetter und die Regenschauer nicht zu vergessen. Meine Schuhe Dropfen jetzt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Wen Du meinst Dank Uns hab die Leute mehr arbeits plätze  zum unser schöne  Kunst weg  zu  machen



Ich will ja nicht moppern...aber warum hast du nie eine Schule von innen gesehen?


----------



## Âlliah (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> kennt ihr den schon????????????????????????? http://youtube.com/watch?v=XKFWAE2ED2w


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

Bis morgen, hmmm dann sollte ich Test Drive Unlimited, doch mal ne Online Chance geben, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem TDU? Oder ich zogge ne Runde Call of Duty 2. Och Menno mir ist fad.


----------



## Knochengeist (21. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Geht doch raus auf die Strasse, sammelt Müll auf, wühlt in Hundehaufen und stellt euch vor es wären Wow Quests.


ok, lasst uns die Quest http://wow.buffed.de/?q=9800 im RL nachspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namya (21. Juli 2008)

Schâtzi07 schrieb:


> meine meinung:
> 
> wir zahlen geld für dieses spiel also sollte es auch funktionieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wozu gibts den testrealm????????????????????????
> ...


dann tausche ich ihn um


----------



## Âlliah (21. Juli 2008)

Not macht erfinderisch^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

bla bla bla spray an was de willst....aber erzähl das wem den es interessiert...bist voll stolz darauf^^
und ihr schenkt ihm auch noch aufmerksamkeit.....


----------



## L.Shandro (21. Juli 2008)

Leute, zockt mal ein paar andere mmos dann werdet ihr schnell checken das die ausfälle auf den blizz-servern alles andere als schrecklich sind aber wer sich schon wegen ein paar stunden des wownichtzockens aufregt sollte mal über ne therapie nachdenken ... cool bleiben und andere sachen machen, soll sowas neues geben ... glaube das nennt man RL oder so, probierts mal aus!


----------



## Dilas (21. Juli 2008)

Teasy1204 schrieb:


> na ja........ bist ja nicht alleine
> 
> Nach dem aufspielen von dem Hotfix ging nichts mehr. Nach und nach sind die Server down gegangen.
> 
> Also mal in Ruhe Kaffee trinken und die Füsse hochlegen




von den ganzen Wartungsarbeiten die das Jahr über laufen :-( geht fast ein Monats ACC ( 13 € ) flöten :-(


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich war das Ganze WE im Einsatz und musste mich leute Streiten die dachten sie währen was besseres und haben ein Recht auf den Abgesperten Parkplatz zu Parken. Das einzige was mich irgendwie da vor gewart hat duch zu drehen wahr der gedanke das ich meine Frust an ein paar Hordler auslassen kann.
> 
> ...



Auch an Dich ein nettes Invite zur Gilde " Die Server sind down - lies ein Deutschbuch"


----------



## Dilas (21. Juli 2008)

Teasy1204 schrieb:


> na ja........ bist ja nicht alleine
> 
> Nach dem aufspielen von dem Hotfix ging nichts mehr. Nach und nach sind die Server down gegangen.
> 
> Also mal in Ruhe Kaffee trinken und die Füsse hochlegen




von den ganzen Wartungsarbeiten die das Jahr über laufen :-( geht fast ein Monats ACC ( 13 € ) flöten :-(


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Auch an Dich ein nettes Invite zur Gilde " Die Server sind down - lies ein Deutschbuch"


so langsam finde ich gefallen an dir^^


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Dilas schrieb:


> von den ganzen Wartungsarbeiten die das Jahr über laufen :-( geht fast ein Monats ACC ( 13 € ) flöten :-(



Dann spiel was Anderes


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> ich hoffe, daß es bei dir nur bei den schmierereien bleibt und du nicht noch sinnlose texte drunter schreibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne mach ich nicht ich Mach blos meinen spryer namer Schön steilisch an die wand one blöde texte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> ihr seid nicht zufrieden?
> 
> dann hört doch einfach auf? .. genießt das wetter ..



Bei mir regnet es in Strömen.


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

Knochengeist schrieb:


> ok, lasst uns die Quest http://wow.buffed.de/?q=9800 im RL nachspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry hab das Addon nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja hier ist das Wetter auch schlecht, also nicht einfach mal so die Sonne geniessen. Man wo lebt ihr in der Karibik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ne mach ich nicht ich Mach blos meinen spryer namer Schön steilisch an die wand one blöde texte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol...ich liege gerade unterm tisch und kriege mich nicht mehr ein


----------



## Theremone (21. Juli 2008)

WoW und einen Fernseher kann man nicht vergleichen!
Wow verändert sich stätig...Es wird immer neues hinzugefügt.
Klar, dass es irgendwann auch mal notfall wartungen geben wird. Geht nach draussen geht was Essen oder mitn hund raus.


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> so geh ich nämlich gleich ab wenn die server net mal bald wieder on sind^^
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ctyAk5joqjY



LOL... der braucht echt Hilfe.
Was der wohl an Tasta braucht wenn er die immer zerlegt sobald er mal gekillt wird?


----------



## Safirith (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ne mach ich nicht ich Mach blos meinen spryer namer Schön steilisch an die wand one blöde texte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja, gut sah es jedenfalls nicht aus


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Bei mir regnet es in Strömen.


wo ist strömen?


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ne mach ich nicht ich Mach blos meinen spryer namer Schön steilisch an die wand one blöde texte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



toll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bist ein toller typ ey.....boah


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> lol...ich liege gerade unterm tisch und kriege mich nicht mehr ein




Echt sagt mal wo du Wohnst Kans Auch so Schönt Grafiitis an deinem Haus haben


----------



## mumba (21. Juli 2008)

SPAM


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Für Alle die Langeweile haben:

Der Neue Volkssport in Deutschland:

Volkssport Nummer 1


----------



## DarkStar89 (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Auch an Dich ein nettes Invite zur Gilde " Die Server sind down - lies ein Deutschbuch"



Ah da ist ja wieder ein Gluckscheiser der nichts bessers zu tun hat als ander leute schlecht zu machen um sein Fehler und Sucht nach WOW zu verstecken.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Echt sagt mal wo du Wohnst Kans Auch so Schönt Grafiitis an deinem Haus haben


gibst du mir die erlaubnis, deine antworten bei mir als zitat zu verwenden?


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juli 2008)

Dilas schrieb:


> von den ganzen Wartungsarbeiten die das Jahr über laufen :-( geht fast ein Monats ACC ( 13 &#8364; ) flöten :-(


Öhm, wahrscheinlich wird der Tag eh gutgeschrieben. Sowas macht Blizzard öfter mal, sie hängen es nur nicht an die große Glocke. Einfach mal bei der Accountverwaltung umschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz nebenbei: Die Leute, die "du" bezahlst arbeiten wahrscheinlich gerade kräftig daran, daß alles wieder läuft. Sie versaufen sicher nicht grad deine Kohle oder sonstwas.... Und man zahlt halt eben für die Arbeit.

Naja, der Serverdown macht mir recht wenig, aber die ein oder andere Infomration wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht seitens Blizzard.



> Gluckscheiser


Gluck? Meinst du Glück? ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie dieses Wort vergewaltigt wird...


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Echt sagt mal wo du Wohnst Kans Auch so Schönt Grafiitis an deinem Haus haben



boah geil !!!!!


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Ah da ist ja wieder ein Gluckscheiser der nichts bessers zu tun hat als ander leute schlecht zu machen um sein Fehler und Sucht nach WOW zu verstecken.



Find ich gut, dass Du Dir Deine Einladung gleich rein zitiert hast. Lies die letzten 34 Seiten und auch Du solltest verstehen, junger Padawan


----------



## 41149512 (21. Juli 2008)

*lol*

hab mir mal die Zeit genommen diese ganzen Seiten des Threats zu lesen und wollt ja eig. nicht drauf Antworten aber nunja... Seid doch mal froh das es nen Tag nicht Funktioniert, so könnt ihr euch mal anderen Sachen witmen. Ich meine die Welt dort draußen ist auch nicht so schlecht *gg* Ich verstehe schon das einige Menschen hier sich Aufregen, würde selber gerne spielen aber es kann irgendie nicht sein das man sonst nichts zu tun hat? Denn das wäre wirklich traurig wenn man seine Zeit nichtmehr anderes rumbekommt anstatt auf eine sache zu warten. Denkt da mal drüber nach...

Naja, am lustigsten sind aber die paar Posts vor mir von dem "Sprayer" dank ihm so wie er sagt gibt es Arbeitsplätze und zwar die, die seine Schmierereien sauber machen dürfen, komisch ich dachte er meint die Deutschlehrer die ihm versuchen vergebens die Sprache näher zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in diesem Sinne... Schönen Tag und denkt mal über meine Worte nach zumindest die ersten die ich schrieb *hehe*


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Auch an Dich ein nettes Invite zur Gilde " Die Server sind down - lies ein Deutschbuch"



Pass auf, die Gilde wird riesig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hannyy (21. Juli 2008)

der thread errinert mich ma an einen readmore commentar zum fifaspiel ger vs. port und das war nach dem viertelfinalspiel gegen die portugiesen!
wir alle schön 3:2 für ger in den comments gepostet und dann kommt da so einer und fragt warum 3:2? wir so alle viertelfinale und der kam immer noch net drauf. das wird hier langsam auch passieren.
Trotzdem versteh ich net wie der das neet gewusst hat, der hat bestimmt nur vorm PC gehockt^^


----------



## Knochengeist (21. Juli 2008)

sry verpostet ^^


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Ah da ist ja wieder ein Gluckscheiser der nichts bessers zu tun hat als ander leute schlecht zu machen um sein Fehler und Sucht nach WOW zu verstecken.



Gluckscheisser?
Also mir ist bekannt das ein weibliches Huhn als Glucke bezeichnet wird.... ich will mir gar nicht erst vorstellen was ein Gluckenscheisser ist.


----------



## Lothier (21. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube langsam wirklich das einige von euch nen Vogel haben oO

Glaubt ihr Blizz fährt die Server runter weil sie nix zu tun haben? 

Und hört mir auf mit diesem Scheiß ich Zahle dafür also dürfen die Server nicht länger als X Std. off sein.
Wenn da irgendwas kaputt gegangen ist dann dauert das halt seine Zeit das zu Reparieren...mit so was muss man bei solchen Sachen eben rechnen.
Im Vergleich zu früher wo die Server alle 2 Tage für 1-2 Std. down waren ist das hier doch nur nen Witz. Besorgt euch nen Buch und geht ne Stunde lesen oder guckt ne Stunde Fernsehen.. dann könnt ihr ja nochmal gucken wies mit den Servern aussieht.

Und ja, ich denke schon dass Blizzard tut was sie können um die Server schnellstmöglich ob zu bringen...


Ach ja und btw. das "Ich bezahl dafür also solln sie laufen" geflame könnt ihr euch auch sparen. Ich bin mir fast zu 100% sicher, dass morgen die betreffenden Server nen Tag gut geschrieben bekommen...

Also ruhig bleiben und Tee trinken, was kaputt gehen kann immer und das zu ersetzen braucht halt seine Zeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## hohlehupe (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ne mach ich nicht ich Mach blos meinen spryer namer Schön steilisch an die wand one blöde texte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Och .. schade, denn dann hätte es vielleicht noch was mit comedy zu tun...


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

41149512 schrieb:


> *lol*
> 
> hab mir mal die Zeit genommen diese ganzen Seiten des Threats zu lesen und wollt ja eig. nicht drauf Antworten aber nunja... Seid doch mal froh das es nen Tag nicht Funktioniert, so könnt ihr euch mal anderen Sachen witmen. Ich meine die Welt dort draußen ist auch nicht so schlecht *gg* Ich verstehe schon das einige Menschen hier sich Aufregen, würde selber gerne spielen aber es kann irgendie nicht sein das man sonst nichts zu tun hat? Denn das wäre wirklich traurig wenn man seine Zeit nichtmehr anderes rumbekommt anstatt auf eine sache zu warten. Denkt da mal drüber nach...
> 
> ...


suuuper....ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Pass auf, die Gilde wird riesig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne bessere Propaganda wie einen "Der Server ist off" Thread gibt es nunmal nicht, wenn man seine Gilde hoch bringen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Öhm, wahrscheinlich wird der Tag eh gutgeschrieben. Sowas macht Blizzard öfter mal, sie hängen es nur nicht an die große Glocke. Einfach mal bei der Accountverwaltung umschaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch ein Feierabendbier sei Ihnen gegönnt, auch Ami Bier eher Wasser ist im Vergleich zu gutem alten Europa Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knochengeist (21. Juli 2008)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Sorry hab das Addon nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hier http://www.amazon.de/DUNGGABEL-mit-Zinken-...8286&sr=8-2 das passende Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann gut Dunk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocior (21. Juli 2008)

also die gilde sollte wohl eher heißen "die server sind down - deutschland steht kopf"
^^


----------



## psy-rv (21. Juli 2008)

weiss wer wie lang es noch dauert?
ist schon weit nach 12 uhr!


----------



## kotsos (21. Juli 2008)

Server Spinnen? Sind das die Dinger mit den 8 Beinen und immer auf den server rumkrabbeln?


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Ocior schrieb:


> also die gilde sollte wohl eher heißen "die server sind down - deutschland steht kopf"
> ^^



Okay, Du hast den Grundegdanken noch nicht vertsanden.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Juli 2008)

Die Gilde sollte heißen "Dummheit hat endlich ein Zuhause"


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

psy-rv schrieb:


> weiss wer wie lang es noch dauert?



Bis die Arbeiten zu Ende sind?


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

ob das bald ma was wird mit den servern? naja ich weiss was ich jetzt mache^^
ich spliffe den dübel, jiffe den kübel, kippen sind übel, ich bleib bei dem grünen zeug und schicke die züge, durch die lunge in mein komplettes nervensystem
:-)     ;-)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Die Gilde sollte heißen "Dummheit hat endlich ein Zuhause"



Geht nicht, hab schon die 10 Unterschriften und registriert ist sie auch schon


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Ocior schrieb:


> also die gilde sollte wohl eher heißen "die server sind down - deutschland steht kopf"
> ^^



Es ist ja nicht so, dass kein Deutscher deutsch kann... (auch wenns ein großer Anteil ist -.-)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

psy-rv schrieb:


> weiss wer wie lang es noch dauert?
> ist schon weit nach 12 uhr!



Das Problem ist uns bekannt


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist uns bekannt



lol, das war dein Bester heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> wo ist strömen?



westlich von Gummersbach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wills mal anders ausdrücken.

Da wo ich wohne ist das Wetter nicht so toll.


----------



## Ocior (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Okay, Du hast den Grundegdanken noch nicht vertsanden.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch aber anscheinend, tun hier alle so als wäre der serverausfall überhaupt nich schlimm, da sie aber trotzdem an ihren rechnern sitzen und nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich einen 36 seiten thread durchzulesen, könnte man schon sagen das die wow-communitiy kopf steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

Knochengeist schrieb:


> hier http://www.amazon.de/DUNGGABEL-mit-Zinken-...8286&sr=8-2 das passende Addon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann man das schon mit nem Level 43 Untoten benutzen?


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

ob das bald ma was wird mit den servern? naja ich weiss was ich jetzt mache^^
ich spliffe den dübel, jiffe den kübel, kippen sind übel, ich bleib bei dem grünen zeug und schicke die züge, durch die lunge in mein komplettes nervensystem
:-) ;-)


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

psy-rv schrieb:


> weiss wer wie lang es noch dauert?
> ist schon weit nach 12 uhr!


Zeit zum Schlafen gehn?


----------



## Isoldur (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> ob das bald ma was wird mit den servern? naja ich weiss was ich jetzt mache^^
> ich spliffe den dübel, jiffe den kübel, kippen sind übel, ich bleib bei dem grünen zeug und schicke die züge, durch die lunge in mein komplettes nervensystem
> :-)     ;-)




Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Vorschlag.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Ihr solltet mal auf die noch funktionierenden Server schauen... bei Die Aldor, besser gesagt den Blutelfen, ist grad ziemlich viel los *gg*


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Ich spendiere euch mal 10 Minuten Ablenkung vom schweren WoW Altag:

Klick mich, ich bin ein Link


----------



## psy-rv (21. Juli 2008)

juppi-endlich mal die buffed videos anschauen!


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> ob das bald ma was wird mit den servern? naja ich weiss was ich jetzt mache^^
> ich spliffe den dübel, jiffe den kübel, kippen sind übel, ich bleib bei dem grünen zeug und schicke die züge, durch die lunge in mein komplettes nervensystem
> :-)     ;-)




badabing :   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YEaXJyfD-8  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Ocior schrieb:


> doch aber anscheinend, tun hier alle so als wäre der serverausfall überhaupt nich schlimm, da sie aber trotzdem an ihren rechnern sitzen und nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich einen 36 seiten thread durchzulesen, könnte man schon sagen das die wow-communitiy kopf steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, ich hab aber zur Zeit echt nichts besseres zu tun. 

Nebenbei: Auf der Realmstatusseite wurde der Hinweis: Notfallwartungen mittlerweile entfernt. Ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes zeichen ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorhin hat hier irgendwer was davon geschrieben, das im offiziellen Forum die Rede ist das die Server bis morgen down sind. Hätte da gern den Link dazu, weil gefunden hab ich da nichts.


----------



## Ocior (21. Juli 2008)

also mir persönlich geht das voll aufn zeiger, das die server ausfalln, nich wie weil ich dafür bazhal oder so, aber ich will zocken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn einer sagt, mach was anderes lies n buch oder so....

ich war zwischen durch mtim hund draussen, einkaufen und such mir gerade n buch zum lsen bies die verdammten server endlich wieder gehen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Ocior schrieb:


> also mir persönlich geht das voll aufn zeiger, das die server ausfalln, nich wie weil ich dafür bazhal oder so, aber ich will zocken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich kenn da ein buch für dich


----------



## Ocior (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab aber zur Zeit echt nichts besseres zu tun.
> 
> Nebenbei: Auf der Realmstatusseite wurde der Hinweis: Notfallwartungen mittlerweile entfernt. Ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes zeichen ist...
> 
> ...



ich würd sagen, gutes zeichen, dann ist es zumindest kein notfall mehr =)


----------



## Xiaojun (21. Juli 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> server wieder online!!!




Ähm...nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn, dann trifft das nur auf die wenigsten Server zu.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Ocior schrieb:


> also mir persönlich geht das voll aufn zeiger, das die server ausfalln, nich wie weil ich dafür bazhal oder so, aber ich will zocken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hätte noch ein paar in der Gildenbank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einer der Wenigen die kein Deutschbuch brauchen *gg*


----------



## Ocior (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> ich kenn da ein buch für dich



sach an


----------



## J0n3s (21. Juli 2008)

es kann doch nicht war sein das die server schon wieder seit jetzt mindestens 7h down sind. 
Alles nur wegen dem neuen patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (21. Juli 2008)

ich hab endlich mal meine disposition zur proseminararbeit geschrieben.. auch mal was gutes


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> ob das bald ma was wird mit den servern? naja ich weiss was ich jetzt mache^^
> ich spliffe den dübel, jiffe den kübel, kippen sind übel, ich bleib bei dem grünen zeug und schicke die züge, durch die lunge in mein komplettes nervensystem
> :-)     ;-)




badaboom :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YEaXJyfD-8


----------



## mumba (21. Juli 2008)

Ich geh dann erstmal mit Freundin shoppen - Zuckerbrot und Peitsche Prinzip - wieder zuhaus angekomm, kann ich dann ohne Nörgelei zocken.


----------



## Parsucul (21. Juli 2008)

Ocior schrieb:


> also mir persönlich geht das voll aufn zeiger, das die server ausfalln, nich wie weil ich dafür bazhal oder so, aber ich will zocken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endlich mal einer der es so sieht wie ich: ärgerlich, aber nicht lebensentscheident


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Rechtschreibung für Fortgeschrittene!?
Deutsch - Die Fremdsprache?!


----------



## Tarnhamster (21. Juli 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> westlich von Gummersbach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oho, noch ein Oberberger hier. 
Wollte eigentlich Rasen mähen, aber das fällt wohl leider ins Wasser.....


----------



## Komakomi (21. Juli 2008)

Trinex schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich, von mir aus können sie die wartungsarbeiten auch heut durchführen, hab eh nen arsch voll zu tun, aber dann pls mittwoch aussetzen...
> 
> ansonsten erlaubt sich blizzard momentan echt so einiges, auf todeskrallen funktioniert kaum noch was. mobs bleiben stehen wenn du sie anschießt (greifen dich aber an, nur kannste net sehen ob sie sterben etc. und looten geht auch net) bosser erscheinen nicht, in kara treibt ein bug nach dem anderen sein unwesen und vom pvp sprechen wir garnet....
> 
> ...



am donnerstag war all 'ar auch so buggy... der is in der ersten phase an einer stelle stehen geblieben so dass wir den nur an den 3 rechten stellen angreifen konnten...
naja am ende hatt er dan doch noch liegen wolln...
danke blizz für die netten reppkosten die man als healer so gut farmen kann!


----------



## SteffWin (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ne mach ich nicht ich Mach blos meinen spryer namer Schön steilisch an die wand one blöde texte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Stress0056 schrieb:


> Echt sagt mal wo du Wohnst Kans Auch so Schönt Grafiitis an deinem Haus haben



ROFL!!!!
Ich geh echt kaputt. Das ist nicht dein Ernst, dass das deine gesammelten Rechtschreibkünste sind, oder?
Wenn dem so wäre, würde ich dir wirklich dringend empfehlen, dich bei einer Schule anzumelden und zumindest die Hauptschule nachzuholen....


----------



## LordNasghul (21. Juli 2008)

Madmortem funzt wieder.......


----------



## Ocior (21. Juli 2008)

Parsucul schrieb:


> endlich mal einer der es so sieht wie ich: ärgerlich, aber nicht lebensentscheident



GENAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich geh dann erstmal mit Freundin shoppen - Zuckerbrot und Peitsche Prinzip - wieder zuhaus angekomm, kann ich dann ohne Nörgelei zocken.



richtig so...darf nur nicht in zuviel zuckerbrot ausaten


----------



## Dreamslayer (21. Juli 2008)

> Vorhin hat hier irgendwer was davon geschrieben, das im offiziellen Forum die Rede ist das die Server bis morgen down sind. Hätte da gern den Link dazu, weil gefunden hab ich da nichts.



Diese Information habe ich auch gelesen. Jemand hat gepostet, dass er wohl mit jemand von der Hotline gesprochen hat, der dann eben diese Information von wegen "bis morgen down" herausgegeben hat. Klingt aber ein bisschen nach "ein Bekannter von einem Freund dessen Hund ..." - wobei hier auch ein bisschen die Hoffnung mitschwingt, dass diese Information falsch ist (möchte heute abend gerne raiden gehen ^^)

PS: Auf Wunsch suche ich auch gerne den Link zu dem Post im offiziellen Blizzard-Technik-Forum (der Thread mit den 40+ Seiten)


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Dreamslayer schrieb:


> PS: Auf Wunsch suche ich auch gerne den Link zu dem Post im offiziellen Blizzard-Technik-Forum (der Thread mit den 40+ Seiten)



*wünsch*

ich kann net, bin nebenbei am Kinderzimmer auf- bzw. umräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

och man ich wollte mein episches hexermount heute klar machen... is ne ganz schön aktige questreihe verdammt..
ich könnte schon fertig sein damit   :-(

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YEaXJyfD-8


----------



## Killerbäumchen (21. Juli 2008)

wenigstens ham die spanier keinen einzigen server der on is


----------



## Serafin76 (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> alle server sind on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



laber doch ned die pools sind immer noch down und wird auch noch dauern..........


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mich hier so durchlese, kommt mir ein Satz in den Sinn:
Mancher hat so wenig Licht, dass er keinen Schatten hat, über den er springen könnte.


----------



## Parsucul (21. Juli 2008)

Mhh bei mir is das banner noch http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de
Mein Server wird zwar beim Realmstatus zu finden, aber InGame in der realmlist is er noch nich ma als offline zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Dreamslayer schrieb:


> Diese Information habe ich auch gelesen. Jemand hat gepostet, dass er wohl mit jemand von der Hotline gesprochen hat, der dann eben diese Information von wegen "bis morgen down" herausgegeben hat. Klingt aber ein bisschen nach "ein Bekannter von einem Freund dessen Hund ..." - wobei hier auch ein bisschen die Hoffnung mitschwingt, dass diese Information falsch ist (möchte heute abend gerne raiden gehen ^^)
> 
> PS: Auf Wunsch suche ich auch gerne den Link zu dem Post im offiziellen Blizzard-Technik-Forum (der Thread mit den 40+ Seiten)




Ein Freund , meiner Cousine 6ten Grades, hat eine Arbeitskollegin, deren Cousin 3ten Grades, hat von jemandem gehört, dessen Hund vorgestern, beim Gassi gehen, mit der Schwester eines WoW-Spielers in die Auffahrt eines Bruders  geschissen, dessen Freund kennt jemanden der öfters mal an einem Haus vorbei kommt in dem ein GM wohnt.


----------



## Ocior (21. Juli 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PERE IS ONLINE YIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ictory: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Serafin76 schrieb:


> laber doch ned die pools sind immer noch down und wird auch noch dauern..........


du vogel....gucjk mal auf die zeit, als ich das gepostet habe......omg


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> *wünsch*
> 
> ich kann net, bin nebenbei am Kinderzimmer auf- bzw. umräumen
> 
> ...



tja selber schuld....omg...schafft euch kinder an(ironie)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YEaXJyfD-8


----------



## Parsucul (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> tja selber schuld....omg...schafft euch kinder an(ironie)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YEaXJyfD-8



Kinderzimmer? :-P


----------



## kneeslider (21. Juli 2008)

juhuu ich kann nun auch rein (Malfurion)


----------



## Ocior (21. Juli 2008)

ok leute haut rein, ich zieh jetzt meinen schurken weiter hoch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (21. Juli 2008)

Parsucul schrieb:


> Kinderzimmer? :-P



Ironie? :-P


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Parsucul schrieb:


> Kinderzimmer? :-P



was kinderzimmer???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> was kinderzimmer????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frag ich mich auch grad...


----------



## AroganterHans (21. Juli 2008)

kann mir einer sagen warum beim einloggen die meldung kommt das ich mein acc ausgelaufen is seit 19.7 habe aber gestern noch gespielt! Normal wird das doch immer abgebucht......neeed help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

AroganterHans schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen warum beim einloggen die meldung kommt das ich mein acc ausgelaufen is seit 19.7 habe aber gestern noch gespielt! Normal wird das doch immer abgebucht......neeed help
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die hatten doch momentan iwie Probleme mit dem Rechnungssupport...


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Juli 2008)

AroganterHans schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen warum beim einloggen die meldung kommt das ich mein acc ausgelaufen is seit 19.7 habe aber gestern noch gespielt! Normal wird das doch immer abgebucht......neeed help
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht hat er ein Loch


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

AroganterHans schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen warum beim einloggen die meldung kommt das ich mein acc ausgelaufen is seit 19.7 habe aber gestern noch gespielt! Normal wird das doch immer abgebucht......neeed help
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


falsches forum?


----------



## Parsucul (21. Juli 2008)

Warum funksen eure realms wieder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein Geliebter Orc-Shamy hat gestern sein Epic bekommen und jetzt kann ich es nich ma ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2008)

Oh man!

Bei dem Threadnamen dachte ich erst an irgendwelche Spinnen bei Blizzards Servern und dann solch ein Thread... *giggle* Nichts anderes zu tun? Keine/n Freund/in? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden Spaßig ^^
Hat mir echt den Morgen sehr versüßt


----------



## busaku (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> ihr seid nicht zufrieden?
> 
> dann hört doch einfach auf? .. genießt das wetter .. und liest ein Buch ...!
> 
> ...



oh mein Gott.. solche Posts gehen mir ja mal sowas von auf die Eier.. was flamest du denn bitte hier so rum?



zNEj schrieb:


> .. genießt das wetter ..


Welches Wetter? Du meinst die grauen Wolken, die sich grade ausregnen?



zNEj schrieb:


> 90% der Leute hier, die meinen das das eine Ungerechtigkeit ist - haben wohl noch nie ein anderes Spiel gespielt ... wenn man sich da mal Offline Zeiten etc. anschaut ist Blizzards World of Warcraft so ziemlich das Stable Spiel im Bereich der MMPORGS.


kk.. da kann ich nichts zu sagen - da haste wohl recht..



zNEj schrieb:


> Aber nein, hier werden gleich Mensche um ihre Leben beraubt, wenn mal die Server offline gehen ....


Schon mal dran gedacht, dass Leute grade von der Nachtschicht kommen und sich auf ihr Bier+WoW gefreut haben o.ä.? Seh das Leben nicht nur aus deiner Sicht - sei flexibel, wenn du schon meinst flamen zu müssen.




zNEj schrieb:


> und mal ganz ehrlich .. gewöhnt euch dran, denn die Server werden NIE wieder Online kommen ... kleiner Tip ... schlaft mal aus!



hmm.. ich glaube, dass du mal ausschlafen solltest.. da scheint doch schon irgendwas nicht zu stimmen o_O


sl Busaku

(die Server starten grade neu..)


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Alexstrasza ist wieder online


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei dem Threadnamen dachte ich erst an irgendwelche Spinnen bei Blizzards Servern und dann solch ein Thread... *giggle* Nichts anderes zu tun? Keine/n Freund/in?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mann ist immernoch auf Arbeit... -.-


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

AroganterHans schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen warum beim einloggen die meldung kommt das ich mein acc ausgelaufen is seit 19.7 habe aber gestern noch gespielt! Normal wird das doch immer abgebucht......neeed help
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch für den Fall, dass ich mich wiederhole:

Das Problem ist uns bekannt


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juli 2008)

Manche Server (z.B. Todeswache) hatten Riesen Probleme. Ca. 80% aller mobs waren verbuggt - sprich andauerndes Entkommen, keine flüssigen Abläufe etc. Ebenfalls konnte man keine Quests mehr verlinken usw...


----------



## LordNero (21. Juli 2008)

Baelgun auch wieder da *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2008)

> Mann ist immernoch auf Arbeit... -.-


Besuch ihn doch einfach ^^ Der wird sich sicher freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

es sind ganz schön viele server wieder on aber net norgannon :-(


----------



## dasben (21. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh man!
> 
> Bei dem Threadnamen dachte ich erst an irgendwelche Spinnen bei Blizzards Servern und dann solch ein Thread... *giggle* Nichts anderes zu tun? Keine/n Freund/in?
> 
> ...



Alles im Urlaub... Freunde , Freundin ... naja solangs heut abend vorbei is will dann noch raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber regt euch nich auf suchter euch halt nen anders game ... spielt poker was weiß ich ^^ ...


----------



## Dreamslayer (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> *wünsch*
> 
> ich kann net, bin nebenbei am Kinderzimmer auf- bzw. umräumen
> 
> ...



So und jetzt auf (vielleicht auch schon mehrfachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Wunsch der Link zu dem Post:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...4&sid=3#450


----------



## whity47 (21. Juli 2008)

Naja auf dem server auf dem ich zocke geht auch nix mehr obwohl er nicht drauf steht,aber leute die werden das scho wieder hinbiegen also ist doch auf einer seite positiv für dei hard-core zocker die können/müssen sich mal mit etwas anderem beschäftigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja davon geht die welt nicht unter wollte ich einfach mal sagen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mann ist immernoch auf Arbeit... -.-



dann kann ich ja vorbei kommen ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YEaXJyfD-8


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Besuch ihn doch einfach ^^ Der wird sich sicher freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da werden seine Sergeants aber was gg haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ohne Auto hochschwanger 45 km zu Fuß, is mir n bisschen zu weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (21. Juli 2008)

LordNero schrieb:


> Baelgun auch wieder da *freu*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cool mein Tag ist gerettet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (21. Juli 2008)

Dreamslayer, du glaubst einem Gnom???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altrur123 (21. Juli 2008)

xD mein realm ist nichma mehr in der realm list^^


----------



## N-Gage (21. Juli 2008)

Bin der Meinnung sollen es schon vernünfig machen das braucht  seine Zeit aber 

*Wie immer keine Infos von Seiten Blizzard und das ist mal wieder Schade *

Wozu ist beim Einloggen das Aktuelles Fenster wenn es keiner mal Aktualisiert


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

hmm da will man einmal gegen mittag zul'aman gehen und dann sowas naja egal ^^ 

btt:32 seiten jungs respekt und ich war nur aufm klo !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mal gespannt wann Hinterhalt wieder da ist will jemand wetten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



editok sind schon bei 40 my bad mistake ^^


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Dreamslayer schrieb:


> So und jetzt auf (vielleicht auch schon mehrfachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was auch nur ein Post eines Spielers war und wie man sieht wieder nur panikmache war.

Der Realmpool Todbringer ist wieder vollkommen online.


----------



## Griese (21. Juli 2008)

Aegwynn ist wieder on!


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> hmm da will man einmal gegen mittag zul'aman gehen und dann sowas naja egal ^^
> 
> btt:32 seiten jungs respekt und ich war nur aufm klo !!!
> 
> ...



Ich setze 5g.

Bis Mittwoch nach den Wartungarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

norgannon oh norgannon ,wann kommst du denn endlich on??????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YEaXJyfD-8


----------



## Happening (21. Juli 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> hmm da will man einmal gegen mittag zul'aman gehen und dann sowas naja egal ^^
> 
> btt:32 seiten jungs respekt und ich war nur aufm klo !!!
> 
> ...



es sind 40 seiten ?!
edit: -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Da werden seine Sergeants aber was gg haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Menschheit ist nichts mehr gewohnt... vor einigen tausend Jahren marschierte man munter 40 Jahre durch die Wüste und heute sowas *gg*


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

altrur auch auf wrathbringer xd? *verzweifelt such*


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

hoffentlich sind die server demnächst wieder online...
dieses gelabber geht schon 40 seiten :>
und immer wieder kommt nur muell raus... totall sinnlos 
naja schönen Tag noch^^
und spamt nicht soviel, ist ungesund

GreeTz


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Menschheit ist nichts mehr gewohnt... vor einigen tausend Jahren marschierte man munter 40 Jahre durch die Wüste und heute sowas *gg*


Du warst noch nie schwanger, hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagi85 (21. Juli 2008)

Meiner auch nicht ^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

norgannon oh norgannon ,wann kommst du denn endlich on??????


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Menschheit ist nichts mehr gewohnt... vor einigen tausend Jahren marschierte man munter 40 Jahre durch die Wüste und heute sowas *gg*



Ich möchte mein Kind nicht auf dem Weg zwischen Nürnberg und Ansbach bekommen -.-


----------



## Goschie (21. Juli 2008)

wtb wrathbringer und/oder tichondrius xD


----------



## Steel (21. Juli 2008)

mein server (Tirion) is schon die ganze zeit online^^ trotzdem will ich twinken auf dun morogh un der is seit stunden nit in der realmlist


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Du warst noch nie schwanger, hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee aber meine mutter


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> hoffentlich sind die server demnächst wieder online...
> dieses gelabber geht schon 40 seiten :>
> und immer wieder kommt nur muell raus... totall sinnlos
> naja schönen Tag noch^^
> ...



Oh man, dein posting sticht richtig aus diesem Sinnlos-Thread hervor....oder wie heisst das, wenn es wegen gleichen Inhalts nicht auffällt???


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> es sind 40 seiten ?!
> edit: -.-




*grins* kriegsten keks als trost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich setz mal 10 g und sag hinterhalt is um 3 wieder da^^


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein Kind nicht auf dem Weg zwischen Nürnberg und Ansbach bekommen -.-




Ich hab noch ne Schubkarre, dann sind die 45km nicht so anstrengend für DIch ^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Oh man, dein posting sticht richtig aus diesem Sinnlos-Thread hervor....oder wie heisst das, wenn es wegen gleichen Inhalts nicht auffällt???



macht dir aber doch iwie spaß obwohls so sinnlos ist!!!! ich versteh net was die leute sich dann die ganze zeit alles durchlesen wenns ja so sinnlos is


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Du warst noch nie schwanger, hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit Männlich bin... nein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Daroia schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein Kind nicht auf dem Weg zwischen Nürnberg und Ansbach bekommen -.-



Ist doch ne ganz hübsche Gegend... nimm dir ein paar hübsche Sanitäter mit die Tragen dich dann auch


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit Männlich bin... nein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich Sanitöter hätte müsste ich nicht laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazan (21. Juli 2008)

Ich habe nur etwas Angst da Tichondrius einfach weg ist...ja er ist nicht offline sondern nichtmehr in der Serverliste...*ängstlich schau*


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> macht dir aber doch iwie spaß obwohls so sinnlos ist!!!! ich versteh net was die leute sich dann die ganze zeit alles durchlesen wenns ja so sinnlos is



Sei lernwillig und lerne Ironie zu erkennen, auch wenn sie Dir nicht mit einem 3x3m großen Schild entgegen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

ich glaub das sollte mal wer beim guiness-buch der rekorde melden ..... erster Post

0. 21.7. Notfallwartungsarbeiten   21.07.2008 00:27:20 PDT    von einem Blizzard-Mitarbeiter im offiziellen forum

und irgendwo da sind dann die forum-server abgeschmiert ... zufällig :-) (also mich wunderts nicht)

1046. Re: 21.7. Notfallwartungsarbeiten   21.07.2008 04:38:09 PDT   

in ca. 4 stunden 1045 Posts als Antwort auf einen neu eröffneten Thread .... ey Buffed Community ... da könn ma sich noch ne scheibe abschneiden *fg*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beloar (21. Juli 2008)

auf die gefahr hin das das schon jemand gefragt hat... bei blizz steht das die realpools blutdurst, hinterhalt, raserei, und todbringer down sin.. warum is dann nefarian down?!? der is im realmpool glutsturm...


----------



## Rahell (21. Juli 2008)

Acc-Verwaltung ist auch wieder in Ordung.

Seite wieder erreichbar.


----------



## GerriG (21. Juli 2008)

FROSTMOURNE *Schild hoch halt*


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juli 2008)

Beloar schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin das das schon jemand gefragt hat... bei blizz steht das die realpools blutdurst, hinterhalt, raserei, und todbringer down sin.. warum is dann nefarian down?!? der is im realmpool glutsturm...


Es waren mehr offline als die von dir aufgezählten... irgendwo weiter vorn wars aufgezählt...


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Sei lernwillig und lerne Ironie zu erkennen, auch wenn sie Dir nicht mit einem 3x3m großen Schild entgegen kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   lol


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Also langsam hab ich die Schnauze von Blizz voll, die können doch wenigstens mal eine Info geben, ab wann die Server ca. wieder on sind!
Aber nein, man muss ja seine Kundschaft nicht informieren.... ach doch, aber nur wenn man Kohle haben will....

Ich habe diese Woche Urlaub, meine Kids sind bis 14:30Uhr in der KiTa, meine Holde auf Arbeit und wollte mal entspannt WoW spielen....


----------



## Gwyned (21. Juli 2008)

Gluck? Meinst du Glück? ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie dieses Wort vergewaltigt wird...
[/quote]


Ermeinte wohl eher das Wort:         Klugscheißer


Sag ich mal nix dazu^^


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Beloar schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin das das schon jemand gefragt hat... bei blizz steht das die realpools blutdurst, hinterhalt, raserei, und todbringer down sin.. warum is dann nefarian down?!? der is im realmpool glutsturm...



Gehöre auch zum Realmpool Glutsturm, meiner is auch noch down...


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

mir wäre es lieber, sie würden die server nach dem alphabet einspielen


----------



## Sandru (21. Juli 2008)

Sarazan schrieb:


> Ich habe nur etwas Angst da Tichondrius einfach weg ist...ja er ist nicht offline sondern nichtmehr in der Serverliste...*ängstlich schau*



Es werden etliche Server zusammen gelegt,steht doch im off. Forum in einem Bluepost.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beloar (21. Juli 2008)

> Es waren mehr offline als die von dir aufgezählten... irgendwo weiter vorn wars aufgezählt...


hm ja war einfach zu faul alles zu lesen^^


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> mir wäre es lieber, sie würden die server nach dem alphabet einspielen



Aber dann bitte von hinten nach vorne *gg*


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

komm schon blizz....die letzten paar server auch noch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




sonst schepperts^^


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ öhm wenn du eine arbeit erledigen sollst von der du keine ahnung hast wie lange se dauert .... welche zeitangabe gibst du dann dem Kunden der wissen möchte wann die Arbeit fertig ist?

also ich sag dann immer ... ich ruf se an 

oder ... Arbeit is fertig wenn fertig


----------



## GerriG (21. Juli 2008)

Fm ist ONLINE ^.^


----------



## Komakomi (21. Juli 2008)

Mein server "Krag 'Jin" exestiert seit 5 Minuten i-wie nicht mehr?!


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> mir wäre es lieber, sie würden die server nach dem alphabet einspielen



hmm bin ich dafür meiner fängt mit A an XD


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> Es werden etliche Server zusammen gelegt,steht doch im off. Forum in einem Bluepost.!!!!!!!!!



Link bitte


----------



## Happening (21. Juli 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Mein server "Krag 'Jin" exestiert seit 5 Minuten i-wie nicht mehr?!



Das bedeutet, dass alle Chars gelöscht werden! 
Spaß beiseite, das ist mit ganz vielen servern so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steel (21. Juli 2008)

Hätte auch gerne den link


----------



## Komakomi (21. Juli 2008)

hmmmmm.... hoffe der spuck hat bald ein ende xD


----------



## Xentos (21. Juli 2008)

Blizzard sein Service ist einfach fürn Arsch


----------



## Happening (21. Juli 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> hmmmmm.... hoffe der spuck hat bald ein ende xD



Es heißt Spuk
*Klugscheiss*


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

*ihr seid LoL seite is offline hä bei mir geht die seite schon lange oder bzw. sie war überhaupt nicht off bin jetzt die gatze zeit auf der seite habe auch aktualesiert aber war nicht offline welche browser benuzt ihr , ey lasst die in ruhe sie tuhen nur ihre arbeit und soo schnell wie möglich ruich blut gegen 18 uhr (xxD ScHeRz) wird alles ordnungsgemäß funkionieren vtl spielen die 2 erweiterung drauf *** also noch viel spass * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schlaft ma drüber es schadet keinen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (21. Juli 2008)

voll kake mein sever ist gra net mehr in der liste^^ und der sever wo ich sonst drauf ausweiche ist down


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (21. Juli 2008)

Na was hat Blizz da mal wieder gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde erstmal nen Kaffee trinken kann ja noch etwas dauern *grins*.


----------



## dibo (21. Juli 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> Es werden etliche Server zusammen gelegt,steht doch im off. Forum in einem Bluepost.!!!!!!!!!



Quelle?


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

jap, geht mit euren freundinnen bzw freunden raus und macht was... kino oder was weiß ich


----------



## Sarazan (21. Juli 2008)

Hätte auch gerne einen Link zu den Plänen von Blizz zum zusammenlegen der Server...


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Xeith schrieb:


> *ihr seid LoL seite is offline hä bei mir geht die seite schon lange oder bzw. sie war überhaupt nicht off bin jetzt die gatze zeit auf der seite habe auch aktualesiert aber war nicht offline welche browser benuzt ihr , ey lasst die in ruhe sie tuhen nur ihre arbeit und soo schnell wie möglich ruich blut gegen 18 uhr (xxD ScHeRz) wird alles ordnungsgemäß funkionieren vtl spielen die 2 erweiterung drauf *** also noch viel spass *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du bist anwärter für den orden "sinnvollster beitrag"


----------



## HiT-Killer (21. Juli 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Mein server "Krag 'Jin" exestiert seit 5 Minuten i-wie nicht mehr?!



Mein Main Sever Anub-Arak ist siet ner weile auch nicht mehr in der Liste -.-


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Einmal für 5 Minuten auf dem Klo und schon wieder 4 Neue Member in meiner Forums-Gilde


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Jetzt sind sogar die letzten Analphabeten aufgewacht oO


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> mir wäre es lieber, sie würden die server nach dem alphabet einspielen



wäre ich auch für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Azshara wäre dann so ziemlich weit vorne nehme ich mal an^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Ich frage mich.. wenn ein Großteil der Spieler, deren Server down sind, auf die wenigen ausweichen, die noch da sind.. wird es dann nicht irgendwann unweigerlich zu einer Überlastung kommen, sodass die auch Probleme bekommen? Die Aldor laggt jetzt schon ein bisschen...


----------



## Happening (21. Juli 2008)

Xeith schrieb:


> *ihr seid LoL seite is offline hä bei mir geht die seite schon lange oder bzw. sie war überhaupt nicht off bin jetzt die gatze zeit auf der seite habe auch aktualesiert aber war nicht offline welche browser benuzt ihr , ey lasst die in ruhe sie tuhen nur ihre arbeit und soo schnell wie möglich ruich blut gegen 18 uhr (xxD ScHeRz) wird alles ordnungsgemäß funkionieren vtl spielen die 2 erweiterung drauf *** also noch viel spass *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähhm... Dumm?


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> wäre ich auch für
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich dachte, du wolltest gehen, weil hier nur mist geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich frage mich.. wenn ein Großteil der Spieler, deren Server down sind, auf die wenigen ausweichen, die noch da sind.. wird es dann nicht irgendwann unweigerlich zu einer Überlastung kommen, sodass die auch Probleme bekommen? Die Aldor laggt jetzt schon ein bisschen...



bloss nicht ausprobieren^^
sonst müssen die den server auch noch flicken, und es wird noch länger dauern ;-)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich frage mich.. wenn ein Großteil der Spieler, deren Server down sind, auf die wenigen ausweichen, die noch da sind.. wird es dann nicht irgendwann unweigerlich zu einer Überlastung kommen, sodass die auch Probleme bekommen? Die Aldor laggt jetzt schon ein bisschen...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Der Award für logisches Denken nach 42 Seiten Server Down-Thread geht definitiv an Dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (21. Juli 2008)

HiT-Killer schrieb:


> Mein Main Sever Anub-Arak ist siet ner weile auch nicht mehr in der Liste -.-



jo des is mir auch grad aufgefallen ... mein 2. server-.- xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wenn ich Sanitöter hätte müsste ich nicht laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt auch wieder...

Sacht mal Leute... warum postet ihr bitte schneller als ich hier die Seiten ändern kann, das nervt ^^
Macht mal Langsam! Entspannt euch ne Runde... einfach mal zurücklehnen und garnichts tun... DAS ist Luxus


----------



## Greenmaster (21. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Also ich hab KP was grad los is aber sagen wa 50% der server sind für ne halbestunfe online und dan wieder offline die DE hompage geht uach nich..... was is den los hir? hab ich was verpasst?


Kann mir bitte wer helfen ! Ich spiele normalerweiße auf terordar aber der Server ist jetzt ganz weg auch nicht mehr in der Serverliste vorhanden ! Was kann ich da machen oder wo kann ich da fragen


----------



## Happening (21. Juli 2008)

Proudmoore ist wieder on!!! 

sieht so aus, als würden sie zur Zeit Blutdurst wieder fix machen, denn Gorgonnash und Frostwolf (hab ich auch chars drauf) sind kürzlich wieder on gegangen!


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Der Award für logisches Denken nach 42 Seiten Server Down-Thread geht definitiv an Dich
> 
> ...



*tränen wegwisch* 

Deine Beiträge sind zum Schreien komisch


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Xeith schrieb:


> *ihr seid LoL seite is offline hä bei mir geht die seite schon lange oder bzw. sie war überhaupt nicht off bin jetzt die gatze zeit auf der seite habe auch aktualesiert aber war nicht offline welche browser benuzt ihr , ey lasst die in ruhe sie tuhen nur ihre arbeit und soo schnell wie möglich ruich blut gegen 18 uhr (xxD ScHeRz) wird alles ordnungsgemäß funkionieren vtl spielen die 2 erweiterung drauf *** also noch viel spass *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warst Du als kleines Mädchen auch schon so "schlau"?


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

leute xD
die machen nur ihre arbeit, blizz besteht nicht nur aus computern
ich wette mit euch dass wenn wir daran arbeiten müssten wow hoffnungslos verloren wäre, seit froh dass überhaupt was versucht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> ich dachte, du wolltest gehen, weil hier nur mist geschrieben wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och^^
ist nen bisschen langweilig sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alle kollegen müssen arbeiten und ich habe Urlaub :>
und das Wetter spielt leider auch nicht mit!


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

ihch suce ein gilde. serwer wehre egal. bei intrese melted euch bei mir


----------



## Manaori (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Der Award für logisches Denken nach 42 Seiten Server Down-Thread geht definitiv an Dich
> 
> ...



Hätte ja sein können, dass die irgendnen Notfallplan für so nen Fall haben.. *schulter zuck*


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder...
> 
> Sacht mal Leute... warum postet ihr bitte schneller als ich hier die Seiten ändern kann, das nervt ^^
> Macht mal Langsam! Entspannt euch ne Runde... einfach mal zurücklehnen und garnichts tun... DAS ist Luxus




Musst du halt schneller werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (21. Juli 2008)

ja einige server sind zZ  offline, dh. dein char is zwar noch da nur zZ nicht verfügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
keine sorge ! ^^

einfach kaffee trinken und abwarten

PS: gibt wahrscheinlich nen  bonus tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer schon länger wow zoggt weiss das früher so was öfters vorkam


----------



## theriggiboy (21. Juli 2008)

Undead schrieb:


> OMG langsam wirds mir ein bisschen zu bunt so oft schon in der letzten zeit wo die sever nicht richtig funktionieren ich zahle immerhin 13€ im monat denke mal das es nicht zu viel verlangt is das ich dann auch spielen kann^^
> Naja blizz eben wir sollten es ja langsam gewohnt sein



nictht  ich sonder WIR
aber diese 13euro sind eigentlich gespartes geld,weil ich ja sogut wie kein anderes spiel zocke
und ca. 4-5Monate WoW sind ein neues Spiel
also ist es doch ned zu viel verlangt


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Greenmaster schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte wer helfen ! Ich spiele normalerweiße auf terordar aber der Server ist jetzt ganz weg auch nicht mehr in der Serverliste vorhanden ! Was kann ich da machen oder wo kann ich da fragen




keine angst dein server wird auch wieder auftauchen ;-)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Greenmaster schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte wer helfen ! Ich spiele normalerweiße auf terordar aber der Server ist jetzt ganz weg auch nicht mehr in der Serverliste vorhanden ! Was kann ich da machen oder wo kann ich da fragen



Nimm ein Buch, geh raus, ruf die Polizei an und mach ne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Diebstahl, oder lies einfach die restlichen Seiten dieses Threads. 

Wenn das Alles nicht hilft.

Die 11880. Da wird Dir geholfen.

Nebenbei:

Das Problem ist uns bekannt


----------



## Steel (21. Juli 2008)

was ist mit dem link für den post mit den servern zusammenstellen? pls post den mal


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> ihch suce ein gilde. serwer wehre egal. bei intrese melted euch bei mir



autsch... DAS tut wirklich weh... bin froh, dass das von dir kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sonst hätte ich jetzt Angst)


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> autsch... DAS tut wirklich weh... bin froh, dass das von dir kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war doch X-Tra x)


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Musst du halt schneller werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum soll ich mich der bösen Hektik anschließen? Ich will euch doch nur etwas gutes... lehnt euch zurück, lauscht dem plätschern des Regens... hört ein wenig Musik... und entspannt einfach mal... das ist wirklich gut... und ihr werdet sehen... Ruckzuck ist die Zeit um und die Server wieder da...


----------



## Parsucul (21. Juli 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/search.html?s...x=632&y=-25


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können, dass die irgendnen Notfallplan für so nen Fall haben.. *schulter zuck*



Ja haben sie:

Zitat:

Notfallwartungsarbeiten, 21/07

Die Realms der folgenden Realmpools werden derzeit Notfallwartungsarbeiten unterzogen: Blutdurst, Hinterhalt, Raserei und Todbringer.

Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben, wann die betroffenen Realms wieder zur Verfügung stehen, werden wir es euch umgehend mitteilen.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis und möchten uns für entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen. 

*gg*


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

leute eh
sekündlich neu posten bringts nicht.. sagt doch einfach dass ihr auf post jagd gehen wollt xD
klar, mih fuckts auch ab besonders, weil ich heute nomma mein account entfrieren wollte aber das is doch kein grund sich so aufzuregen *g*


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jetzt sind sogar die letzten Legastheniker aufgewacht oO



Legasthenie ist eine Krankheit nichts was man für nen "coolen" spruch hernehmen sollte.

Aber manche Buchstaben-Akrobaten trollen sich hier schon rum :-) zumindest der obercoole spryer glaub ich nannte er sich von vorhin war ja mal definitiv ein anal(al)phabet. (das is keine krankheit sondern ein zustand der in unseren gesellschafts-kreisen meist auf ziemliche Faulheit hinweist, nicht immer aber doch)


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Nimm ein Buch, geh raus, *ruf die Polizei an und mach ne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Diebstahl*, oder lies einfach die restlichen Seiten dieses Threads.



Ich will nicht wissen wieviele deinen Beitrag ernst nehmen und das wirklich machen...


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> autsch... DAS tut wirklich weh... bin froh, dass das von dir kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie soll ich sonst in randoms gilde kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

randoran....sry


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> das war doch X-Tra x)



weiß ich doch... sonst hätte ich ja Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

sekündliches f5 drücken Ö.Ö


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> wie soll ich sonst in randoms gilde kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/invite als Ehrenmitglied


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> leute eh
> sekündlich neu posten bringts nicht.. sagt doch einfach dass ihr auf post jagd gehen wollt xD
> klar, mih fuckts auch ab besonders, weil ich heute nomma mein account entfrieren wollte aber das is doch kein grund sich so aufzuregen *g*


^
Ich bin auf poastjagd, musste ich doch sagen oder?


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Legasthenie ist eine Krankheit nichts was man für nen "coolen" spruch hernehmen sollte.
> 
> Aber manche Buchstaben-Akrobaten trollen sich hier schon rum :-) zumindest der obercoole spryer glaub ich nannte er sich von vorhin war ja mal definitiv ein anal(al)phabet. (das is keine krankheit sondern ein zustand der in unseren gesellschafts-kreisen meist auf ziemliche Faulheit hinweist, nicht immer aber doch)


selbst den sprayer vermisse ich schon


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> sekündliches f5 drücken Ö.Ö



klar, irgendwie muss ich ohne WOW meine CPU zur 100% Auslastung kriegen^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen wieviele deinen Beitrag ernst nehmen und das wirklich machen...



du hast auch kurz überlegt es zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Legasthenie ist eine Krankheit nichts was man für nen "coolen" spruch hernehmen sollte.
> 
> Aber manche Buchstaben-Akrobaten trollen sich hier schon rum :-) zumindest der obercoole spryer glaub ich nannte er sich von vorhin war ja mal definitiv ein anal(al)phabet. (das is keine krankheit sondern ein zustand der in unseren gesellschafts-kreisen meist auf ziemliche Faulheit hinweist, nicht immer aber doch)



Ich weiß, dass das eine Krankheit ist, und mein Spruch war auch nicht "cool"... Aber bei manchen meint man wirklich, dass eine Epedemie der Legasthenie ausgebrochen wäre...


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> ihch suce ein gilde. serwer wehre egal. bei intrese melted euch bei mir



Wän ick nischt wüßt das daß mid apsischt wär häde isch net geandwordet.


Aber leider sieht so im WoW und Buffed Forum die Realität aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachariaz (21. Juli 2008)

Welche Server Spinnen? Die Art von Spinnen kenn ich noch gar nicht ;-)


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> du hast auch kurz überlegt es zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mindestens... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du warst sicher auch schon am Telefon gestanden ^^


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Welche Server Spinnen? Die Art von Spinnen kenn ich noch gar nicht ;-)


du bist jetzt der fünfte, der diesen trockenen witz bringt


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Welche Server Spinnen? Die Art von Spinnen kenn ich noch gar nicht ;-)



Da hat jemand den ganzen Thread gelesen nur um den Satz nochmal zu posten


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

das sind schlimme spinnen?
die versuchen süchtigen ihre sucht auszutreiben und sie endlich wieder aus ihrem zockernest rauszubekommen xD


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

zu welchem RealmPool gehört eigentlich Azshara???
steinigt mich wenn ich jetzt was falsches geschrieben habe^^! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

So polizei kommt wegen einer anzeige weil mir jemand den Duden Gestolllen had xD
Ich kan jezt nictmer rictig shreipen


----------



## HiT-Killer (21. Juli 2008)

"Ich muss spielen" *Tastatur an Bildschirm werf* ^^


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

*ne ich bin nicht dumm und ich weis es zu schäzten das sie es versuchen sich zu bemühen und soo das sind ja auch menschen * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> das sind schlimme spinnen?
> die versuchen süchtigen ihre sucht auszutreiben und sie endlich wieder aus ihrem zockernest rauszubekommen xD



Oh nein wie grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> zu welchem RealmPool gehört eigentlich Azshara???
> steinigt mich wenn ich jetzt was falsches geschrieben habe^^!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kA aber steinigt ihn!!! ^^


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Xeith schrieb:


> *ne ich bin nicht dumm und ich weis es zu schäzten das sie es versuchen sich zu bemühen und soo das sind ja auch menschen *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich erkenne daraus keinen sinn


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

jap, och leute xD das is vieel zu geil um wegzugehn richtig gut das hier zu lesen wie sich alle aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> kA aber steinigt ihn!!! ^^



sehr sehr nett^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

wenn jetzt nochmal jemand was über spinnen postet dann schepperts^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> ich erkenne daraus keinen sinn



*bisse dumm und sooo , weiße*

man bin ich cool


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> jap, och leute xD das is vieel zu geil um wegzugehn richtig gut das hier zu lesen wie sich alle aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit dem Aufregen liegt aber schon mind. 10-20 Seiten zurück oder?


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass das eine Krankheit ist, und mein Spruch war auch nicht "cool"... Aber bei manchen meint man wirklich, dass eine Epedemie der Legasthenie ausgebrochen wäre...



Deine Rechtschreibung wäre aber auch an etlichen Stellen verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Xeith schrieb:


> *ne ich bin nicht dumm und ich weis es zu schäzten das sie es versuchen sich zu bemühen und soo das sind ja auch menschen *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll das ein Geständniss sein? Und hör bitte auf von wegen Lega oder so, dann würdest du nicht so penetrant fett schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

jetzt gehts los xD


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Xeith schrieb:


> *ne ich bin nicht dumm und ich weis es zu schäzten das sie es versuchen sich zu bemühen und soo das sind ja auch menschen *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast Du den Satz durch ein Rechtschreibprogramm laufen lassen???


----------



## m@r1@n (21. Juli 2008)

Undead schrieb:


> OMG langsam wirds mir ein bisschen zu bunt so oft schon in der letzten zeit wo die sever nicht richtig funktionieren ich zahle immerhin 13&#8364; im monat denke mal das es nicht zu viel verlangt is das ich dann auch spielen kann^^
> Naja blizz eben wir sollten es ja langsam gewohnt sein



Also ich weiss ja nicht was Andere davon halten aber versetzt euch mal in die Lage eines Spielers der irgendein Free2play-MMORPG spielt ich frage mich wielang der wohl warten muss bis er wieder zocken kann also seid froh das ihr was zahlt weil genau für sowas zahlt ihr nämlich auch
so far


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Geschrieben: vor 27 Minuten


-=ALLIANZ=-
**

Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 34
Beigetreten: 16.07.2008
Wohnort: Black-Forrest
Mitglieds-Nr.: 365.318



hoffentlich sind die server demnächst wieder online...
dieses gelabber geht schon 40 seiten :>
und immer wieder kommt nur muell raus... totall sinnlos
naja schönen Tag noch^^
und spamt nicht soviel, ist ungesund

GreeTz


----------



## HiT-Killer (21. Juli 2008)

_*igitt Spinnen^^

*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deetox (21. Juli 2008)

wenn das mal kein kalter entzug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> *bisse dumm und sooo , weiße*
> 
> man bin ich cool



Wenigstens einer hat gemerkt wie "cool" du bist...


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. Juli 2008)

Erstellt euch doch ein Char auf Rajaxx den ihr immer dann spielt wenn mal wieder alles down ist (rajaxx war iwie immer on wenn alle anderen down waren).

spiele nen Troll Schamanen auf LvL 19 und renne in BG´s rum.

Wer lust hat hab noch ne alte gilde (quasy notgilde für manche die dann da rein kommen ^^) 

Ingame: Zulthur


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> sehr sehr nett^^



...es liegen wohl zuwenig steine auf dir wenn du noch schreiben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hohlehupe (21. Juli 2008)

Xeith schrieb:


> *ihr seid LoL seite is offline hä bei mir geht die seite schon lange oder bzw. sie war überhaupt nicht off bin jetzt die gatze zeit auf der seite habe auch aktualesiert aber war nicht offline welche browser benuzt ihr , ey lasst die in ruhe sie tuhen nur ihre arbeit und soo schnell wie möglich ruich blut gegen 18 uhr (xxD ScHeRz) wird alles ordnungsgemäß funkionieren vtl spielen die 2 erweiterung drauf *** also noch viel spass *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Das ist ja soooo Geil, ich müsste jetzt arbeiten... aber ich kann nicht ... ich muss ständig "aktualesieren"  

lol


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

TOT DEN UNGLÄUBIGEN


Edit: ups falsches Forum sry


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> Geschrieben: vor 27 Minuten
> 
> 
> -=ALLIANZ=-
> ...




SINN?


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> jetzt gehts los xD



Bei meinem Server noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Deine Rechtschreibung wäre aber auch an etlichen Stellen verbesserungswürdig.



Wirklich? Komisch, eigentlich habe ich so einen Tick, der mich von Rechtschreibfehlern abhält...


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

mir gehz nur darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

also in summe bin ich jetzt ziemlich verwirrt .... gehts mit den Servern nu wieder aufwärts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiT-Killer (21. Juli 2008)

*Hat dieser Thread was mit "knuspriges Spinnenbein" zu tuen?^^*


Kuhl ich bin im Forum


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Es tut mir echt leid, aber an alle Leute die sich jetzt noch mit Postings bewerben wollen, die Gilde ist leider voll.


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer hat gemerkt wie "cool" du bist...




Das war eine verzweifelte nachahme von dem fettschreibenden Legasteniker 1 Seite vor mir


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> SINN?


eben


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

Mein server wird der letzte sein der on ist, ich spiel auf Arthas -.-

Ich glaub ich brauch ne dose Ohhhh


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> SINN?



Sorry, mir ist der Sinn Deines Postings leider auch unerkennbar geblieben!? Kannst Du Deinen doch recht langen und intelligenten Post noch einmal erläutern? Wäre Dir sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Juli 2008)

1. Urlaubstag, wie er schöner nicht sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Das war eine verzweifelte nachahme von dem fettschreibenden Legasteniker 1 Seite vor mir



Dann hatteste falsch gequotet (glaub ich XD)


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Mein server wird der letzte sein der on ist, ich spiel auf Arthas -.-
> 
> Ich glaub ich brauch ne dose Ohhhh


genau auf diesen mistserver warte ich auch


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> eben



ne aber was hat dieser post von dir bewirkt?
sollte es die aussage haben das ich vorhin geschrieben habe, dass hier nur muell rauskommt und es hier eh alles total sinnlos ist?
Wenn ja, mhm "waYne",


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 1. Urlaubstag, wie er schöner nicht sein könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geiles Tattoo


----------



## HiT-Killer (21. Juli 2008)

Anub`Arak FTW!


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 1. Urlaubstag, wie er schöner nicht sein könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch mein 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich find ihn ganz nett ; - )


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Sorry, mir ist der Sinn Deines Postings leider auch unerkennbar geblieben!? Kannst Du Deinen doch recht langen und intelligenten Post noch einmal erläutern? Wäre Dir sehr dankbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht um Leute die den Sinn dieses Threads in Frage gestellt haben und immernoch mit einzelnen Posts dabei sind, obwohl sie schon vor 11 Seiten gehen wollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wirklich? Komisch, eigentlich habe ich so einen Tick, der mich von Rechtschreibfehlern abhält...



Soll ich dir wirklich deine ganzen Fehler posten? Das erwartest du nicht wirklich, oder?
Beispielsweise heißt das von dir gesuchte Wort Epidemie.


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Noch gute 300 Posts dann haben wir das Blizzard Forum eingeholt ^^


----------



## Jumping Bit (21. Juli 2008)

Omg Blizzard hat die Server gewiped... nun müssen wir alle mit lvl 1 neu anfangen... schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> ne aber was hat dieser post von dir bewirkt?
> sollte es die aussage haben das ich vorhin geschrieben habe, dass hier nur muell rauskommt und es hier eh alles total sinnlos ist?
> Wenn ja, mhm "waYne",


eben^^ wayne


----------



## Jägi (21. Juli 2008)

@ Xeith: investier die 13€ im Monat doch bitte in Nachhilfe. Da lernst du dann Rechtschreibung und vor allem das Benutzen von Satzzeichen. Grundschule nachholen wär auch ne Idee. Das is ja echt ne Zumutung deine Beiträge zu lesen.
Der Rest is eigentlich sehr amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steel (21. Juli 2008)

na dann lasst uns rein hauen


----------



## HiT-Killer (21. Juli 2008)

Naja, ist mitlerweilen nicht bewiesen das die Server spinnen? bzw. die Leute auf den Servern^^


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Juli 2008)

> Geiles Tattoo



Danke :-)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Soll ich dir wirklich deine ganzen Fehler posten? Das erwartest du nicht wirklich, oder?
> Beispielsweise heißt das von dir gesuchte Wort Epidemie.


*hust* beispielsweise*hust*


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> Noch gute 300 Posts dann haben wir das Blizzard Forum eingeholt ^^



Ach das schaffen wir doch locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> eben^^ wayne



ok gut,^^
dann ist ja wieder alles in ordnung!


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

noch besser als im nachtschwärmer thread eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Soll ich dir wirklich deine ganzen Fehler posten? Das erwartest du nicht wirklich, oder?
> Beispielsweise heißt das von dir gesuchte Wort Epidemie.


gääähhhnnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> genau auf diesen mistserver warte ich auch


Horde oder allianz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Es geht um Leute die den Sinn dieses Threads in Frage gestellt haben und immernoch mit einzelnen Posts dabei sind, obwohl sie schon vor 11 Seiten gehen wollten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wussten sie sicherlich noch nicht, dass die Server so lange down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

HiT-Killer schrieb:


> _*igitt Spinnen^^
> 
> *_
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Soll ich dir wirklich deine ganzen Fehler posten? Das erwartest du nicht wirklich, oder?
> Beispielsweise heißt das von dir gesuchte Wort Epidemie.



Oh, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd ich mir definitiv  merken


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> noch besser als im nachtschwärmer thread eh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kannste laut sagen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

mir is es egal wer zuerst hochfährt der server der zu lezt hochgfefahren wird hat wenigere bugs also ich wer für Norgannon xD_: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ICH SAGTE DOCH BIS 18 UHR


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Horde oder allianz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tz tz tz....allianz^^


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

wooohooo livin on a prayer...
ich bin wie ein chamäleon ich passe mich nur meiner umgebung an.. SINNLOS


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> tz tz tz....allianz^^



vll treffen wir ja uns mal im BG, bin Horde...


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> wooohooo livin on a prayer...
> ich bin wie ein chamäleon ich passe mich nur meiner umgebung an.. SINNLOS



Wenigstens spielst du Smash bro


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> wooohooo livin on a prayer...
> ich bin wie ein chamäleon ich passe mich nur meiner umgebung an.. SINNLOS


aber interessant


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht  Legastheniker abzuziehen suckt aber manche hier sind echt schlimm.

Von mir ein guter Kollege hat auch LRS und er schreibt teilwiese noch schlimmer z.B. Cyberspace=Seiberspes.

Das ist fast so als würdet ihr nen Krebskranken auslachen und euch beschweren weshalb er Krebs hat.


----------



## HiT-Killer (21. Juli 2008)

Wohoo Anub`Arak ist on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gerade 4 epische Serverspinnen gekillt.... war kein Problem, bin ja imba^^


----------



## matrixed (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Mein server wird der letzte sein der on ist, ich spiel auf Arthas -.-



Ja, need Arthas!!! NOW!!!


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> wooohooo livin on a prayer...
> ich bin wie ein chamäleon ich passe mich nur meiner umgebung an.. SINNLOS



Nievenheim.....Das Nievenheim bei Dormagen???


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> wooohooo livin on a prayer...
> ich bin wie ein chamäleon ich passe mich nur meiner umgebung an.. SINNLOS



HA ich weiß wo du wohnst, Im Regenwald oder so....


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Aman´thul on jaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

matrixed schrieb:


> Ja, need Arthas!!! NOW!!!



Horde oder allianz, das wird zum standartpost lol


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht  Legastheniker abzuziehen suckt aber manche hier sind echt schlimm.
> 
> Von mir ein guter Kollege hat auch LRS und er schreibt teilwiese noch schlimmer z.B. Cyberspace=Seiberspes.
> 
> Das ist fast so als würdet ihr nen Krebskranken auslachen und euch beschweren weshalb er Krebs hat.



Jo das finde ich auch nicht gut !!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *böse* *böse*


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

soo tooll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

ihr solltet ma zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir hat es grad geholfen^^

was heisst eigentlich imba?


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Nievenheim.....Das Nievenheim bei Dormagen???



Hey da wohtn meine Tante.
Hey bist du vllt meine Tane?
Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steel (21. Juli 2008)

JUHU dun morogh und der zirkel sind wieder on!!


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> was heisst eigentlich imba?



imbalanced^^


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Hey da wohtn meine Tante.
> Hey bist du vllt meine Tane?
> Hallo
> 
> ...



Er vielleicht, ich nicht. Da in der Nähe hat meine Ex gewohnt *würg*

Bist DU meine Ex *gg*


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> ihr solltet ma zwischendurch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum glück hab ich aufgehört !!!! xD


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

bekommt man einen höhepunkt, wenn der server on ist?
ich freu mich...ich freu mich....ich freu mich


----------



## Jumping Bit (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Nievenheim.....Das Nievenheim bei Dormagen???


Dormagen SUXXXXX balls
Da wohnt meine Ex in der Nähe *die alte bitch*


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> imbalanced^^



wieso schreiben wir dann IMba? das ergibt keinen sinn xD genauso wie die aufzüge vor Donnerfels die auf und ab fahren ohne befestigung


----------



## Cyringsoul (21. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ne mach ich nicht ich Mach blos meinen spryer namer Schön steilisch an die wand one blöde texte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sorry, ich habe lange nichts dazu geschrieben, aber nun tut es echt weh!

ähm...hattest du schon nen invite?

muahahaha


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht  Legastheniker abzuziehen suckt aber manche hier sind echt schlimm.
> 
> Von mir ein guter Kollege hat auch LRS und er schreibt teilwiese noch schlimmer z.B. Cyberspace=Seiberspes.
> 
> Das ist fast so als würdet ihr nen Krebskranken auslachen und euch beschweren weshalb er Krebs hat.



So, meinen Post verbessert, damit sich keiner mehr dran "aufhängen" kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen Legasthenikern die ich beleidigt haben sollte mit meinem Post.

(in diesem Beitrag ist KEINE Ironie enthalten!)


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> bekommt man einen höhepunkt, wenn der server on ist?
> ich freu mich...ich freu mich....ich freu mich



LOOOL


----------



## Steel (21. Juli 2008)

also mit den aufzügen hat der Schmiedemeister recht^^


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> wieso schreiben wir dann IMba? das ergibt keinen sinn xD genauso wie die aufzüge vor Donnerfels die auf und ab fahren ohne befestigung



Wenn du das schon ich frage stellst muss du ganz WoW in frage stellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

ICH nein
aber vll kenne ich deine ex bzw diene tante xD


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> wieso schreiben wir dann IMba? das ergibt keinen sinn xD genauso wie die aufzüge vor Donnerfels die auf und ab fahren ohne befestigung



mhm kein plan wer das erfunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> ihr solltet ma zwischendurch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Er vielleicht, ich nicht. Da in der Nähe hat meine Ex gewohnt *würg*
> 
> Bist DU meine Ex *gg*



Ich wohn net da, ich wohn in Bottrop. Aber vllt ist meine Tante deine EX?


----------



## Ceilyn (21. Juli 2008)

nun wollte ich mal wieder bissi spielen ... 

und es sind beide server down wo ich nen char hab -.- 
auch verschiedene realmpools.. wie doof ist das den?! 

grrrrr


----------



## HiT-Killer (21. Juli 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Ich wohn net da, ich wohn in Bottrop. Aber vllt ist meine Tante deine EX?



lol


----------



## Jumping Bit (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> ICH nein
> aber vll kenne ich deine ex bzw diene tante xD


Omg hoffentlich reden wir alle nicht von der gleichen Frau...


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Ich wohn net da, ich wohn in Bottrop. Aber vllt ist meine Tante deine EX?



Meine Ex wohnt ja nicht in Nievenheim, die wohnt in Köln-Worringen...deswegen würde ich mal behuapten zu beidem Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Dormagen^^

Also 20 km davon entfernt vllt. kennsch ja deine Tante xDD


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

JAAA äh nein noch immer nich on^^


----------



## monsterchen5 (21. Juli 2008)

ma ne frage habe

i seh grade das die server nach und nach wiederkommen.. mir zeigst nur noch nen paar offline an aber die beiden wo i spiele sind gar nimmer dabei 
was is mit denen passiert? kommen die wieder?


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (21. Juli 2008)

mhhhh jetzt ist Nefarian auch verschwunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *lach*


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> nun wollte ich mal wieder bissi spielen ...
> 
> und es sind beide server down wo ich nen char hab -.-
> auch verschiedene realmpools.. wie doof ist das den?!
> ...



Geh an den roten Automaten an der Wand und zieh ne Nummer.

Tee & kekse gefällig??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

ihr solltet ma zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir hat es grad geholfen^^

was heisst eigentlich imba?
auf meiner f5 taste steht gleich nix mehr drauf^^

was heisst denn jetzt imba eigentlich?


imbalanced (zu deutsch: „unausgeglichen“) in Computerspielen


----------



## Ceilyn (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Geh an den roten Automaten an der Wand und zieh ne Nummer.
> 
> Tee & kekse gefällig??
> 
> ...



haette gern kaese zu meinem whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> ihr solltet ma zwischendurch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klugscheisser ^^


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (21. Juli 2008)

monsterchen5 schrieb:


> ma ne frage habe
> 
> i seh grade das die server nach und nach wiederkommen.. mir zeigst nur noch nen paar offline an aber die beiden wo i spiele sind gar nimmer dabei
> was is mit denen passiert? kommen die wieder?



Keine Panik die kommen wieder xD


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

monsterchen5 schrieb:


> ma ne frage habe
> 
> i seh grade das die server nach und nach wiederkommen.. mir zeigst nur noch nen paar offline an aber die beiden wo i spiele sind gar nimmer dabei
> was is mit denen passiert? kommen die wieder?



Es tut mir leid durch eien fatale Kettenreaktion, die in einer Atombombendetonation endete wurden leider einige Server gelöscht...


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

monsterchen5 schrieb:


> ma ne frage habe
> 
> i seh grade das die server nach und nach wiederkommen.. mir zeigst nur noch nen paar offline an aber die beiden wo i spiele sind gar nimmer dabei
> was is mit denen passiert? kommen die wieder?


die kommen nicht mehr wieder...char ist auch futsch....(musste mal sein)


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

monsterchen5 schrieb:


> ma ne frage habe
> 
> i seh grade das die server nach und nach wiederkommen.. mir zeigst nur noch nen paar offline an aber die beiden wo i spiele sind gar nimmer dabei
> was is mit denen passiert? kommen die wieder?



Liess doch bitte diesen recht "kurzen" Tread komplet durch und Deine Frage wird beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jumping Bit (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Meine Ex wohnt ja nicht in Nievenheim, die wohnt in Köln-Worringen...deswegen würde ich mal behuapten zu beidem Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*hust* Sabine??? *hust*


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Klugscheisser ^^



er wollte es doch wissen, habe es ihm gesagt^^


----------



## monsterchen5 (21. Juli 2008)

kk danke dann geh i mich wieder andersweitig beschäfigen wird ja noch nen weilchen dauern.


@pâtris  da kannste mi net ärgern fang i halt neu an kann i leben damit


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> die kommen nicht mehr wieder...char ist auch futsch....(musste mal sein)



Mach doch sowas nicht, gleich haben wir nen Thread deswegen


----------



## Artenus (21. Juli 2008)

Wrathbringer yeahha


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> er wollte es doch wissen, habe es ihm gesagt^^



Ja Ja das sagen alle Klugscheisser^^


----------



## Vesber (21. Juli 2008)

Woha... der Fred schafft es noch "Seid ihr neu hier..." einzuholen.... gogogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ja Ja das sagen alle Klugscheisser^^



dann bin ich halt einer!


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

22 antworten noch dann bin ich weg und ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Jumping schrieb:


> *hust* Sabine??? *hust*



Nein, Manuela


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

jetzt ma im ernst.. ich höre imba immer im zusammenhang mit nem tollem item oder so.es heisst dann:"boah das is aber ein imba teil"....aber imbalanced:quasi unausgeglichen is doch aber nix gutes....was meint ihr?oder wieso check ich das nich...wo is mein gedankenfehler leutz?


----------



## Cyringsoul (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> die kommen nicht mehr wieder...char ist auch futsch....(musste mal sein)



na endlich traut sich mal einer.... seit stunden versuche ich es euch zu erklären, mir fehlten jedoch die passenden worte. 

seid nicht traurig... es werden neue mmorpg`s kommen....und auch diese werden wieder verschwinden..das ist der natürliche kreislauf... 

never ending story... *träller


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

jetzt ma im ernst.. ich höre imba immer im zusammenhang mit nem tollem item oder so.es heisst dann:"boah das is aber ein imba teil"....aber imbalanced:quasi unausgeglichen is doch aber nix gutes....was meint ihr?oder wieso check ich das nich...wo is mein gedankenfehler leutz?


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> dann bin ich halt einer!



Jetzt kommts *räusper* 

Das kann doch jeder sagen, möchtegern Klugscheisser xD


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

jetzt ma im ernst.. ich höre imba immer im zusammenhang mit nem tollem item oder so.es heisst dann:"boah das is aber ein imba teil"....aber imbalanced:quasi unausgeglichen is doch aber nix gutes....was meint ihr?oder wieso check ich das nich...wo is mein gedankenfehler leutz?


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

1000 sind schonmal geknackt gogo Vote for längster Thread bei buffed.de !!!


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Die Leute wollen damit sagen, dass sie ein Teil bekommen haben das besser als alles andere ist... IMBA ist zumindest nichts Gutes für ein MMORPG (weil in einem MMORPG soll ja alles ausgeglichen sein)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> jetzt ma im ernst.. ich höre imba immer im zusammenhang mit nem tollem item oder so.es heisst dann:"boah das is aber ein imba teil"....aber imbalanced:quasi unausgeglichen is doch aber nix gutes....was meint ihr?oder wieso check ich das nich...wo is mein gedankenfehler leutz?



Also pass auf, Die Kriegsglaive von Azzinoth ist imba ( unausggeglichen) weil sie im gegensatz zu anderen Waffen viel stärker ist.

Klar soweit???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> jetzt ma im ernst.. ich höre imba immer im zusammenhang mit nem tollem item oder so.es heisst dann:"boah das is aber ein imba teil"....aber imbalanced:quasi unausgeglichen is doch aber nix gutes....was meint ihr?oder wieso check ich das nich...wo is mein gedankenfehler leutz?



das bedeutet das, das item zu stark ist z.b. das es zuviel dmg macht oder sowas in der art!


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

jetzt ma im ernst.. ich höre imba immer im zusammenhang mit nem tollem item oder so.es heisst dann:"boah das is aber ein imba teil"....aber imbalanced:quasi unausgeglichen is doch aber nix gutes....was meint ihr?oder wieso check ich das nich...wo is mein gedankenfehler leutz? 

muss oft posten bei diesem tempo damit das überhaupt ma einer liest^^


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Nein, Manuela



Achso ich dachte nicole


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> 1000 sind schonmal geknackt gogo Vote for längster Thread bei buffed.de !!!



Das verdoppeln wir jetzt noch !!!


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> jetzt ma im ernst.. ich höre imba immer im zusammenhang mit nem tollem item oder so.es heisst dann:"boah das is aber ein imba teil"....aber imbalanced:quasi unausgeglichen is doch aber nix gutes....was meint ihr?oder wieso check ich das nich...wo is mein gedankenfehler leutz?


das liegt daran, daß wir die wow-sprache nicht beherrschen


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> das bedeutet das, das item zu stark ist z.b. das es zuviel dmg macht oder sowas in der art!




is das jetzt was gutes oder was schlechtes???


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> jetzt ma im ernst.. ich höre imba immer im zusammenhang mit nem tollem item oder so.es heisst dann:"boah das is aber ein imba teil"....aber imbalanced:quasi unausgeglichen is doch aber nix gutes....was meint ihr?oder wieso check ich das nich...wo is mein gedankenfehler leutz?
> 
> muss oft posten bei diesem tempo damit das überhaupt ma einer liest^^



Wenn Du spammen willst, geh ingame und nimm den Handelschannel


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

hmm Arygos is weg lol ich fass das mal als gutes zeichen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin ja mal gespannt^^


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> jetzt ma im ernst.. ich höre imba immer im zusammenhang mit nem tollem item oder so.es heisst dann:"boah das is aber ein imba teil"....aber imbalanced:quasi unausgeglichen is doch aber nix gutes....was meint ihr?oder wieso check ich das nich...wo is mein gedankenfehler leutz?
> 
> muss oft posten bei diesem tempo damit das überhaupt ma einer liest^^



Wurde schon 3x beantwortet XD


----------



## Jumping Bit (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Nein, Manuela


Puh kk, war schon kurz davor sie anzurufen und sie anzumaulen, was für ne mega schlam... sie ist. *grml*


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

Sivà@Nefarian schrieb:


> Das verdoppeln wir jetzt noch !!!



der längste hat mehrere hundert bei buffed also vergesst es^^ spammen wir leiber bei dem vll schaffen wir es ja^^


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 22 antworten noch dann bin ich weg und ingame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versprochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

Todeswache ist seit gut 4h weg, da ist kein guts Zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

nur noch 6 realms sidn offline..und ich spiele natürlich auf einem von diesen 6 -.-


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Versprochen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 naja nurnoch 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber vll bleib ich nur wegen dir da oder weil mein server noch nich on is^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wurde schon 3x beantwortet XD



ja sry habs jetzt gecheckt^^ ihr wisst ja vllt liegts am 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber thx for answer


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> nur noch 6 realms sidn offline..und ich spiele natürlich auf einem von diesen 6 -.-



ich spiele auf 3 dieser 6 also das musst du mal schaffen -.-


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> nur noch 6 realms sidn offline..und ich spiele natürlich auf einem von diesen 6 -.-



Welcome to my World


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Krisoa schrieb:


> Todeswache ist seit gut 4h weg, da ist kein guts Zeichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach mir keine angst lol 

ich such mal meine schnuffeltücher zusamm ^^


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Krisoa schrieb:


> Todeswache ist seit gut 4h weg, da ist kein guts Zeichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hä? ist doch on.....geh mal gucken


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Need nochmal Server down dann hätten wir Instant 200 Beiträge mehr^^


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> nur noch 6 realms sidn offline..und ich spiele natürlich auf einem von diesen 6 -.-


Sind mehr als 6 bedenke die Server die nicht in Der Lise sind


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Wenn Du spammen willst, geh ingame und nimm den Handelschannel




Ist es so schwer diese Frage zu beantworten? Wenn Du selber die Antwort nicht weisst, dann bleib doch einfach ruhig...


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (21. Juli 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> nur noch 6 realms sidn offline..und ich spiele natürlich auf einem von diesen 6 -.-



Laut Blizz Site sind noch 22 Off mhhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Juli 2008)

Auf Todeswache warte ich auch.....

und bevor jmd fragt: Allianz oder Horde?

*H   **O   **R   **D   **   E* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

Krisoa schrieb:


> Sind mehr als 6 bedenke die Server die nicht in Der Lise sind


 die sind aber nicht offline, sondern unsichtbar...


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

ich muss aufs klo, nur wenn ich jetzt gehe verpasse ich ein teil des threads *zwickmühle* ach ich mach mir in die Hose xDDD


----------



## Tanabor (21. Juli 2008)

dann kann ich ja heute endlich mal n bissl länger im fitness studio bleiben und danach zu meinen kumpels fahren. jipiiieh!!!

den ZA raid kann ich dann zum glück auch ausfallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> hä? ist doch on.....geh mal gucken


Todeswache is gar nich da lern 2 post XD

ne spaß wir leiden alle unter dem verlust unserer server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Auf Todeswache warte ich auch.....
> 
> und bevor jmd fragt: Allianz oder Horde?
> 
> ...


und?


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

Norgannon is jetzt völlich weg von der r-list SIND JA NOCH 4STD


----------



## Farrase (21. Juli 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> hmm Arygos is weg lol ich fass das mal als gutes zeichen auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warte auch auf Arygos. Will endlich wieder zocken!!! Hab Urlaub draußen schei* Wetter was will man sonst machen??


----------



## Zachariaz (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Da hat jemand den ganzen Thread gelesen nur um den Satz nochmal zu posten



Ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich den Gedanken beim lesen des Threads im Kopf habe, muss ich es auch verkünden. Das andere User so geistreich wie ich sind, kann ich ja nichts für ;-)

Und trocken hin oder her...Ich fand den gut. Das können die anderen User auch net leugnen :-)
Und mal GANZ EHRLICH...wer ließt denn 45 Seiten vom Thread? 70% ist Müll, 10% witzig, 20% Interessant...ich kann nur leider nicht filtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> is das jetzt was gutes oder was schlechtes???



ja kommt drauf an wer das item bekommt,^^
wenn du es bekommst ist es gut für dich,
wenn es jemand anderst bekommt, 
dann schlecht für dich eigentlich logisch^^


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Auf Todeswache warte ich auch.....
> 
> und bevor jmd fragt: Allianz oder Horde?
> 
> ...



Horde FTW


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer diese Frage zu beantworten? Wenn Du selber die Antwort nicht weisst, dann bleib doch einfach ruhig...



Lesen bildet, ich hab die Frage beantwortet...ca 2 bis 3 Seiten vorher


----------



## 481Nummer1 (21. Juli 2008)

wie lange brauchen die denn noch....die server sind seit über 8 stunden offline...


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Farrase schrieb:


> Warte auch auf Arygos. Will endlich wieder zocken!!! Hab Urlaub draußen schei* Wetter was will man sonst machen??


hmm horde oder Allianz wenn horde meld dich mal bei mir XD


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

Farrase schrieb:


> Warte auch auf Arygos. Will endlich wieder zocken!!! Hab Urlaub draußen schei* Wetter was will man sonst machen??



regnets bei dir auch?


----------



## Headsick (21. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Daroia ... nach welchem Maße würdest du schätzen das Blizzard ihre Dienstleistung "voll" erbracht hat? es steht geschrieben das se sich das recht vorbehalten die Verbindung für wartungsarbeiten und ähnliches zu kappen.
> Und dahingehend haben sie ihren zeitlichen Aufwand defintiv minimiert in den letzten Monaten.
> Wenn Blizzard her gehen würde und sagt ... hmm mal nen Tag strom sparen wir schalten die Server aus ... sprich keinen wirklich ersichtlichen Grund liefern das se ihre Dienstleistung nicht erbringen .... dann würde dein Argument voll zur geltung kommen
> 
> ...



/signed


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

ja hier regnets überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nievenheim is dreckig xD


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ARTHAS IST UNSICHTBAR, da hat sich so ein blöder schurke eingehackt und verstohlenheit gemacht-.-


----------



## Pauwee (21. Juli 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> hmm Arygos is weg lol ich fass das mal als gutes zeichen auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mir gefällts da..und die kiddies sind alle bisl älter geworden^^


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juli 2008)

NEIN die Server sind offline? Oh mein Gott mit was soll ich mich denn jetz beschäftigen? Blizz, tu was...gnaarrrr, tu was, ich will WoW spielen!! Ich will jetzt spielen!!!!! Ich jag euch alle in die Luft!!!!!!!!!! Gnarrrr....will spielen.....mein Schatzzzzzzzz......gnarrrrr


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> ja kommt drauf an wer das item bekommt,^^
> wenn du es bekommst ist es gut für dich,
> wenn es jemand anderst bekommt,
> dann schlecht für dich eigentlich logisch^^



Auf diese Erklärung hat das gesamte WoW seit Jahren gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Zum Glück ist Raserei schon wieder 30mins on schönes Gefühl wieder zocken zu können

An die anderen HAHA ^^


----------



## Drein (21. Juli 2008)

Hmm, scheint als würde der Realmpool Glutsturm noch etwas länger brauchen... (in den Englischen, Französischen fehlen auch nen paar und Spanien, da sind alle Server off !)


----------



## Tanabor (21. Juli 2008)

is jmd von tichondrius hier?


----------



## Méla23 (21. Juli 2008)

Farrase schrieb:


> Warte auch auf Arygos. Will endlich wieder zocken!!! Hab Urlaub draußen schei* Wetter was will man sonst machen??



gief Arygos =)


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist Raserei schon wieder 30mins on schönes Gefühl wieder zocken zu können
> 
> An die anderen HAHA ^^


dann spiel auch gefällig


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> NEIN die Server sind offline? Oh mein Gott mit was soll ich mich denn jetz beschäftigen? Blizz, tu was...gnaarrrr, tu was, ich will WoW spielen!! Ich will jetzt spielen!!!!! Ich jag euch alle in die Luft!!!!!!!!!! Gnarrrr....will spielen.....mein Schatzzzzzzzz......gnarrrrr


 Herzlich Willkommen. Schön dass Du DIch auch entschlossen hast, an diesem Thread teilzunehmen.

Keks??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist Raserei schon wieder 30mins on schönes Gefühl wieder zocken zu können
> 
> An die anderen HAHA ^^



...nicht gerade freundlich von dir....aber dieser Thread ist sowieso interessanter als WoW.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Norgannon is echt ganz aus der liste raus :-)
hoffe er kommt bald ma onlie.....meine q fürs schreckensross will noch gemacht werden


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

lalala_


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen. Schön dass Du DIch auch entschlossen hast, an diesem Thread teilzunehmen.
> 
> Keks??
> 
> ...


jetzt hänge ich schon wieder unterm tisch


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

@ hordler auf arthas, w/me ich heiße húnter


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> lalala_


 das habe ich auch gerade gedacht...


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Lesen bildet, ich hab die Frage beantwortet...ca 2 bis 3 Seiten vorher



Falls Du eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit hast und mit 2 Accounts antwortest, sorry.... ansonsten wäre es nicht schlecht wenn Du nochmal nachlesen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> lalala_



Sinnlos Posting, fordere Pema Bann ^^


----------



## real pwnedge (21. Juli 2008)

los leute die 2000 posts schaffen wir noch xD


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Pauwee schrieb:


> mir gefällts da..und die kiddies sind alle bisl älter geworden^^



neee mein von serverliste ^^ 

naja kenn kein anderen server so wirklich aber ah is bissl teuer und der server könnt noch paar hordis vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Auf diese Erklärung hat das gesamte WoW seit Jahren gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das dachte ich mir auch!


----------



## 481Nummer1 (21. Juli 2008)

--> push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen. Schön dass Du DIch auch entschlossen hast, an diesem Thread teilzunehmen.
> 
> Keks??
> 
> ...




nein abern bisschen käse wär nich verkehrt


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

Ich brauch kekse *auszuck* KEKSE ICH brauch nen mage der mir einen Tisch hinstellt und kekse macht *rechnerumwerf*


----------



## Smoleface (21. Juli 2008)

blutdurst on, pWned


----------



## Greenmaster (21. Juli 2008)

real schrieb:


> los leute die 2000 posts schaffen wir noch xD


Ich hoffe nur das vielleicht auch bald wieder terordar in der realmliste auftaucht


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Also pass auf, Die Kriegsglaive von Azzinoth ist imba ( unausggeglichen) weil sie im gegensatz zu anderen Waffen viel stärker ist.
> 
> Klar soweit???
> 
> ...




Bitteschön 



kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Falls Du eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit hast und mit 2 Accounts antwortest, sorry.... ansonsten wäre es nicht schlecht wenn Du nochmal nachlesen würdest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

oh mann viel zu geil 54 seiten sinnloses gequatsche 
/vote4close


----------



## 481Nummer1 (21. Juli 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> nein abern bisschen käse wär nich verkehrt



und dazu ein bissl whine?


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> --> push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ich pull immer


----------



## 481Nummer1 (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ne ich pull immer



auch gut^^


----------



## Thoschty (21. Juli 2008)

Tachchen,

man, was ist hier denn los.
Dauert ja ne Woche, bis man alles gelesen hat..........

Aber ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, das die Server bei WOW down sind . Man, das ist nen Ding.

Oha, man gut das ich noch Ports of Call auf meinem Rechner habe, kann ich mir die Zeit vertreiben.


Hihi
Gruß aus Poggenhagen


----------



## Cyringsoul (21. Juli 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Auf Todeswache warte ich auch.....
> 
> und bevor jmd fragt: Allianz oder Horde?
> 
> ...




rofl...tatsächlich .. wäre mir bei deiner Sig garnicht in den Sinn gekommen, daß du Horde spielst...muahahaha


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juli 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> und dazu ein bissl whine?



ne den bring ich schon selber mit ich muss als gast ja auch ma höflich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

leuz könnt mir ruich glauben


----------



## Pauwee (21. Juli 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> --> push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

MISSDIRECTION!!!!!!!!
rechstschreibung hin oder her xD


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> und dazu ein bissl whine?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schmeiss mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (21. Juli 2008)

Thoschty schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> 
> man, was ist hier denn los.
> Dauert ja ne Woche, bis man alles gelesen hat..........
> ...



joa ist uns aufgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matrixed (21. Juli 2008)

Hätte ich doch nur einen Sonnen-Account...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann wäre Arthas als erstes up gewesen!!! 
Aber da ich ja mit einem BC-Acc unterwegs bin können sich alle Arthasianer erstmal in ruhe zurücklehnen,  
Tee holen und sich an den Füßen rumspielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Im AB dachte ich letztens auch das ein mage einen Tisch hinstellte, als ich hinlief musste ich festellen das es nur ein glatzköpfiger Gnom war....


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Thoschty schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> 
> man, was ist hier denn los.
> Dauert ja ne Woche, bis man alles gelesen hat..........
> ...



Hätteste das mal nicht gezockt. Dann hättest Du diesen Imba Thread schon viel früher entdeckt.

Auch Dir ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Thoschty schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> 
> man, was ist hier denn los.
> Dauert ja ne Woche, bis man alles gelesen hat..........
> ...


wie, die server sind down?


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Thoschty schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> 
> man, was ist hier denn los.
> Dauert ja ne Woche, bis man alles gelesen hat..........
> ...




joar is uns auch schon aufgefallen^^


----------



## real pwnedge (21. Juli 2008)

ne weißte ...


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

kommt leute wir spielen wow aber im forum
PTK castet antispamschild


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> wie, die server sind down?



WAS DIE SERVER SIND DOWN? Lass uns schnell nen neuen thread auf machen und der heißt dann, Server Spinnen


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

Unglaublich 2 Pools fehlen noch, so macht das doch spa?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## real pwnedge (21. Juli 2008)

gehe in verstohlenheit ... haha du siehst mich net ^^


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> WAS DIE SERVER SIND DOWN? Lass uns schnell nen neuen thread auf machen und der heißt dann, Server Spinnen



Die Spinnen die Server^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> WAS DIE SERVER SIND DOWN? Lass uns schnell nen neuen thread auf machen und der heißt dann, Server Spinnen



/sign


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Thoschty schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> 
> man, was ist hier denn los.
> Dauert ja ne Woche, bis man alles gelesen hat..........



Wir wollen nur helfen die Downzeit zu überbrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

ich caste 10000000mal arkane explo und ihr seid alle tot, ich bekomme 1000k Gold und rezz euch damit ich nochmal soviel gold bekomme


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> WAS DIE SERVER SIND DOWN? Lass uns schnell nen neuen thread auf machen und der heißt dann, Server Spinnen


server spinnen...jau...lästige viecher


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

hah, habn ultimatives item, welches verstohlenheit entdecken hat


----------



## Oníshanu (21. Juli 2008)

Zu geil wär das wenn das jetzt noch den ganzen Tag andauert^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wir wollen nur helfen die Downzeit zu überbrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt!!!
es ist hart, doch irgendwer muss es machen^^


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wir wollen nur helfen die Downzeit zu überbrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Puhh und ich dachte schon, Deine Wehen hätten eingesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ich caste 10000000mal arkane explo und ihr seid alle tot, ich bekomme 1000k Gold und rezz euch damit ich nochmal soviel gold bekomme


Eisblock!----Sheep----Blinzeln----Abhauen


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juli 2008)

-> kill button

edit: i won


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Sry das ich euch ausgelacht habe . Ich spiele schon , aber AV leechen !


----------



## Yoh (21. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt nit ob ihr den grund schon kennt...Zu faul alles durchzulesen. Bin morgen nochr drann xD

Anscheinend gibts grad leute die sich nen spaß drauß machen gleichzeitig etwa 100-300 Lvl 1 herzustellen. Dadurch überlasten sie die Server komlett.

Naja hoffe konnthelfen...Bzw hoffe das es bald wieder geht...

Mfg Yoh


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> server spinnen...jau...lästige viecher



/ignore ^^


----------



## Pauwee (21. Juli 2008)

gleich kommt einer mit dem rounhouse kick


----------



## 481Nummer1 (21. Juli 2008)

und immer ist glutsturm der letzte wieder funktioniert -.-


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Puhh und ich dachte schon, Deine Wehen hätten eingesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee, ich hab noch n paar Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarimaro (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen.
Klugscheißer Modus an:
Die Server sind Down durch ..............   . 
Dadurch wird ein Backup eingespielt, da aber in Frankreich, dort wo die Server stehen, die Backup Technik nicht soweit ist wie hier bei uns.
Ergo , die müssen alles von Bändern zurückspielen, halt ein Backup machen.
Und das dauert bei einer Datenbank die ca. 281GB groß ist, ca. 8Std.
Hinzu kommt das Backup des Hauptserver/Verteiler der auch nochmal 420GB hat.
Klugscheißer Modus aus:

Also eine empfehleung von mir,
wenn alles wieder läuft alles Kontrollieren Gold,Quests, ect.

Liebe grüße Tarimaro


----------



## hohlehupe (21. Juli 2008)

1342


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

BÄHM 
Angstbubble ruhestein HAHA


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ich caste 10000000mal arkane explo und ihr seid alle tot, ich bekomme 1000k Gold und rezz euch damit ich nochmal soviel gold bekomme



Mach nicht sowas, dann fehlen mir ja fast 2% meines Goldes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

BOAH ich muss essen viel spaß und spammt niocht zu viel ohne mich, also bis denne hf beim gespamme MFG Kloschüssel ähm ne Schmiedemeister


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> hah, habn ultimatives item, welches verstohlenheit entdecken hat



sprint+taschendiebstahl...geklaut bevor du mich aus verstohlenheit holen konntest... zufrieden?


----------



## dj balu (21. Juli 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> nur noch 6 realms sidn offline..und ich spiele natürlich auf einem von diesen 6 -.-



mir gehts ebenfalls so!



schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ich spiele auf 3 dieser 6 also das musst du mal schaffen -.-



Das ist schon ein volltreffer, wie hoch stehen die chancen bei der menge an servern das du gleich auf 3 offline servern bist <<<<
<<<< rechenaufgabe für die restliche wartezeit????

oder dann lieber das >>>>> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg2CDdbU2c8


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

smashangriff: herunter gelassene hose......alle tot


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

nein... s.o. angstbubble mit schadensreflektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Tarimaro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen.
> Klugscheißer Modus an:
> Die Server sind Down durch ..............   .
> ...



*hust* Thread Bann wegen zu hohem IQ *hust*

*gg*


----------



## 481Nummer1 (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> BÄHM
> Angstbubble ruhestein HAHA



argh das wollte ich machen


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Zu geil wär das wenn das jetzt noch den ganzen Tag andauert^^


kannst vergessen lol hab za raid need mal was aus der ini ^^


----------



## Thoschty (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> wie, die server sind down?


Ja echt, die sind down, man, das is nen Ding. 
Hat schon jemand mal bei Blizz nachgefragt???????
Ach ich liebe Forumse....  :-)))


----------



## Farrase (21. Juli 2008)

Krisoa schrieb:


> Eisblock!----Sheep----Blinzeln----Abhauen



Stell mich Tod und warte das Arygos wieder on geht


----------



## 481Nummer1 (21. Juli 2008)

bin auch mal was essen...viel spaß noch^^


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

dauert ja bis 16-17-18-19-22 UhR oder soo


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

schreckensgebrüll....ihr seid alle gefeart!

ich setzt noch n paar dots auf euch und dann erstma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pauwee (21. Juli 2008)

Farrase schrieb:


> Stell mich Tod und warte das Arygos wieder on geht




sach bescheid dann


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Ich will mal wissen ob ich nen Tag gutgeschrieben bekomme , wenn nicht erstmal Support zutexten^^


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Thoschty schrieb:


> Ja echt, die sind down, man, das is nen Ding.
> Hat schon jemand mal bei Blizz nachgefragt???????
> Ach ich liebe Forumse....  :-)))



Das Problem ist uns bekannt


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

ALT + F + FEAR (ja richtig FEAR!)


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Also den Blizz Mitarbeitern würde ich, nach bissherigen Erfahrungen, nicht einmal meinen Radiowecker zum proggen anvertrauen^^


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist uns bekannt




xD


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> Ich will mal wissen ob ich nen Tag gutgeschrieben bekomme , wenn nicht erstmal Support zutexten^^


das problem ist uns nicht bekannt


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

ARRRRRGH
HILFE UHAAAAA WUAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAA

so ausm fear raus, dot, todesgriff 
durch nen bug hab ich frostmourne.. 
geworfen alle geköpft...
bäääms 999999999999999k g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Krisoa schrieb:


> ALT + F + FEAR (ja richtig FEAR!)



Schick den mal nach Berlin. Der ist so alt, für den bekommste schon jeden Monat Rente


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Muhales schrieb:


> Ich will mal wissen ob ich nen Tag gutgeschrieben bekomme , wenn nicht erstmal Support zutexten^^


war glaub ich bisher immer so wnen was ausserplanmässig weg war ^^


----------



## Thí (21. Juli 2008)

Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.

Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn sie doch so schlecht sind?!


----------



## dj balu (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> smashangriff: herunter gelassene hose......alle tot



Bitte nicht!!! ich wollte doch überleben!!! und jetzt nach dem anstrengenden "tag" ohne wow drohst du mit hose runterlassen!!
das ist gemein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
> Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn so doch so schlecht sind?!



Auch das sollte nach 58 Seiten mal gesagt werden


----------



## Lilo07 (21. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott!!!!!!!!
58 Seite in 7 Stunden!
Das ist doch wohl ein neuer Beitrags-Rekord! jEAAHHÖH!! paaaaaartyyyy!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
> Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn so doch so schlecht sind?!


hat dich jemand gefragt?


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

1412 Posts hat das WoW Forum !

Also gogo einholen !!!


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
> Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn so doch so schlecht sind?!




ofl ganz ruhig wir machen hier nur Spaß   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

ja ich.


----------



## Farrase (21. Juli 2008)

Pauwee schrieb:


> sach bescheid dann



Farrase bemerkt erst entzugserscheinungen(Kälte und leichtes Kribbeln in den Fingern)^^


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
> Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn so doch so schlecht sind?!



Wie Mittwoch? Lass Dich in Deiner Anstalt nicht von den Pflegern verarschen, heute ist Montag!


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

jea das stimmt war bei mir auch schon habe 4 tage insgesamt gutgeschrieben bekommen weill norgannon immer down war


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> hat dich jemand gefragt?



gz zum 100. Post


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
> Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn so doch so schlecht sind?!




ach papalapapp


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

weiß wer wie lange der längste thread ist/war den es jemals gab/gibt


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Krisoa schrieb:


> ofl ganz ruhig wir machen hier nur Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


spaß? sind wir kindergarten?


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

ok...
f5 dauerdrücken.. meine tastatur glüht, ahne sind nur die leds... naja aber trozdem ogog.D


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> gz zum 100. Post


jaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
> Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn sie doch so schlecht sind?!



also damit ich das jetz richtig verstehe: heute ist doch montag?!


----------



## Ezar (21. Juli 2008)

Sehr geehrte blizzard programmierer,

leider habe ich mich jetzt dazu entschlosssen an alle ihre mitarbeiter briefbomben zu schicken, da ich nun bereits seit 5 std süchtigst vor dem pc sitzen muß, nicht passiert aber ich mittlerweile schon so viele aggressionen aufgestaut habe da ich sie nur auf diese art wieder los werden kann.
also viel spaß beim öffenen.
mfg


^^ oh falsche adresse ....


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> weiß wer wie lange der längste thread ist/war den es jemals gab/gibt


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47601


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> weiß wer wie lange der längste thread ist/war den es jemals gab/gibt



das würde mich jetzt aber auch ma interessieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandru (21. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
> Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn so doch so schlecht sind?!



Wo lebst du? heute ist nicht Mittwoch sondern Montag!!
Das mit dem Mittwoch ist schon klar,da kann man sich ja auch was anderes vornehmen.
Aber einfach mal so einen Tag die Server runterfahren,das geht nicht.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> also damit ich das jetz richtig verstehe: heute ist doch montag?!



Nee, echt??


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> also damit ich das jetz richtig verstehe: heute ist doch montag?!



Ja, heute ist Montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Angst, du hast keine 2 Tage verpasst ^^


----------



## Thoschty (21. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
> Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn sie doch so schlecht sind?!




Du Thi, wann ist denn Mittwoch ????
Dann weiß ich nämlich, wann die Server down sind

Danke im Vorraus für die bestimmt nette Antwort


----------



## Cyringsoul (21. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Zur information an alle unwissenden, dies sind die wöchentlichen Wartungarbeiten die jeden Mittwoch ausgeführt werden, was eigentlich jeder von euch wissen sollte, daher ist dieser Thread überflüssig.
> Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, das es ab und zu etwas länger dauert, kann mir aber dann auch sicher sein ein weitestgehend Bugfreies Spiel genießen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und an die flamer die nix weiteres schreiben als "Typisch Blizzard", dann kündigt doch verdammt nochmal euren Account und spielt was anderes, warum unterstützt ihr Blizzard weiterhin finanziell wenn sie doch so schlecht sind?!



wir haben heute Mittwoch??? oO

*blondgugg*


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Wie Mittwoch? Lass Dich in Deiner Anstalt nicht von den Pflegern verarschen, heute ist Montag!



rofl


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

sorry^^


----------



## dejaspeed (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich sehe das nen hexer fearen will tue ich das (als schami) gleich hab ja die Trommeln , sorgt sicherlich für einige große augen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

thx @ RaSeXeS


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

neiiinnn....ich habe zwei tage verpennt


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> thx @ RaSeXeS



kein ding ;-)


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> das würde mich jetzt aber auch ma interessieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Also der letzte Server down Thread an dem ich beteiligt war, hatte im offi. Forum 1483 Postings.


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Nee, echt??






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Unknown (21. Juli 2008)

Come to the Dark Side, we have COOKIES!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sollte hier eigentlich alle umstimmen ^^


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

jap, flame heul alles supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

Ja Blizz es reicht wieder Hinterhaltfehlt immernoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

irgend soo ein server is wieder on aber kein Norgannon


----------



## Cyringsoul (21. Juli 2008)

muah....

alle server (die ersichtlichen halt) funzten wieder...nur einer nicht...

und genau...

auf diesem spiel ich ...arghZz ...

hat jemand käse und whine?


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> Also der letzte Server down Thread an dem ich beteiligt war, hatte im offi. Forum 1483 Postings.


Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down? 15.093 Postings


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

Mr_Unknown schrieb:


> Come to the Dark Side, we have COOKIES!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


respect


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

spielt hier wer allianz auf blackrock?^^  <---soeine frage hatten wir schon länger nicht mehr.. bestimmt seit 5 seiten nicht mehr


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Mr_Unknown schrieb:


> Come to the Dark Side, we have COOKIES!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jihaaaa Cookies


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Juhu endlich Auktionen checken...


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Krisoa schrieb:


> Ja Blizz es reicht wieder Hinterhaltfehlt immernoch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub den Realm "Hinterhaltfehlt" gab es noch nie!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

bin wieder da, arthas on?


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> bin wieder da, arthas on?



nope


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Glaub den Realm "Hinterhaltfehlt" gab es noch nie!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der wird grade Live


----------



## Tarimaro (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ca. noch 30min. dann gehts wieder weiter.


happy nice game


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

es gehen welche on aber dafür gehen andere off is ja wizich


----------



## Lilo07 (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47601



<---- Jap das ist der längste, aber der ist schon über 3 Monate alt, der hier grad mal 7 1/2 Stunden und wir sind schon über 60!


----------



## Muhales (21. Juli 2008)

Meint ihr wir knacken heute noch die 100 Seite? 

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt


----------



## reeL (21. Juli 2008)

solangsam wird es halt lächerlich und am mittwoch sind sie bestimmt noch mal down


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

nur ich hab wieder pech....norgannon wo bleibst du verdammt
go go gog og ogo gogogogogo norgannon


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> nope


thx


----------



## dj balu (21. Juli 2008)

für die langeweile .....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg2CDdbU2c8


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

mittwoch gehts hier weiter eh xD


----------



## Aeronima (21. Juli 2008)

Wie mein Server net mal mehr in der Liste steht. Echt der hammer mal wieder


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

norgannon 100 seiten vtl 15 uhr *hove*


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott, mein Server ist weg.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

reeL schrieb:


> solangsam wird es halt lächerlich und am mittwoch sind sie bestimmt noch mal down



Dann nerv doch nicht und halt die Finger still...


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> mittwoch gehts hier weiter eh xD



Ne am mittwoch wie immer, Ist heute Mittwoch? server down?...


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> mittwoch gehts hier weiter eh xD



für mittwoch gibt es einen extra thread der hat schon knapp 15k postings...

Wichtig: Topic Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down?

bitte den thread am mittwoch benutzen^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! 
go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!


----------



## dj balu (21. Juli 2008)

meiner ist wieder da ...... aber ich trau mich nicht hier raus zu gehen ...... könnte ja was lustiges verpassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!



Das was Du geraucht hast, war mit Sicherheit illegal....


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!



Egal was Du nimmst, entweder nimm mehr oder viel weniger davon


----------



## Méla23 (21. Juli 2008)

Nun is Arygos auch nimmer in der Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln *nen betakey als entschädigung verlang*


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!



go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!


----------



## matrixed (21. Juli 2008)

Arthas UP! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

/´¯/)
               /¯  /
             /    /
     /´¯`/'   /´¯`·¸
   /'/  /   /   /¨  /¯\
  ('(  ´   ´  ¯˜/'    ').


wooot?


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!
> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!



ey das ist schlimmes spaming vote 4 perma bann^^ xD 

Go arthas Goarthas mist hab keine stimme mehr


----------



## Pâtris (21. Juli 2008)

arthas ist on


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

ne nicht heute nicht am mittwoch mehrmals es werden am wochende auch viele arbeiten am server durchgeführt also wir schaffen diesen treand  ABER NAJA DAFÜR BIETEN DIE JA EIN ECHT GEILLES SPIEL also hir Glücklich Sterben wieder nen server on


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!



Montag 15.02 Uhr, das Niveau steigt


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ey das ist schlimmes spaming vote 4 perma bann^^ xD
> 
> Go arthas Goarthas mist hab keine stimme mehr



locker bleiben


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

ok

Azshara ist online!
cu zusammen bis Mittwoch ;-) bye


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!! go Norgannon go!!!



Junge, Du wirst auf diese Art immer Solo bleiben... kauf Dir schonmal Gummihandschuhe und Gleitcreme als Lebensration 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Xeith schrieb:


> ne nicht heute nicht am mittwoch mehrmals es werden am wochende auch viele arbeiten am server durchgeführt also wir schaffen diesen treand  ABER NAJA DAFÜR BIETEN DIE JA EIN ECHT GEILLES SPIEL also hir Glücklich Sterben wieder nen server on



Ist das was Du hast ansteckend??


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Juli 2008)

cu arthas ist on.. cu


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

fy....du versuchst dir auch bei jedem comment einen witz rauszudrücken du witz


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Xeith schrieb:


> ne nicht heute nicht am mittwoch mehrmals es werden am wochende auch viele arbeiten am server durchgeführt also wir schaffen diesen treand  ABER NAJA DAFÜR BIETEN DIE JA EIN ECHT GEILLES SPIEL also hir Glücklich Sterben wieder nen server on



Und wiederum frage ich mich, was willst Du uns damit sagen!?


----------



## Krisoa (21. Juli 2008)

Todeswache geht wieder cu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

ixde


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> fy....du versuchst dir auch bei jedem comment einen witz rauszudrücken du witz



titanick alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

leuz bleibt cool ich weis ja wir lieben blizzard deshalb is dieser treand ja auch soo wichtich wir schreiben den tausende complimente Norgannon GoGoGOGoooooooooo wir wollen dich lachen sehn


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> fy....du versuchst dir auch bei jedem comment einen witz rauszudrücken du witz



Du bist ein Witz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> fy....du versuchst dir auch bei jedem comment einen witz rauszudrücken du witz


fy--> funyard?


----------



## Safirith (21. Juli 2008)

teldrassil ist in der serverliste verschwunden -.-


----------



## Pauwee (21. Juli 2008)

arygos immer noch nicht in der liste..hab ich da was kaputt gemacht?


----------



## Nimbe (21. Juli 2008)

Hmm das die server down sind ok   *Notfallwartung*  ist scheiße, aber damit muss man leben!

Ich find es einfach nur undankbar von euch das im öffentlichen Foren und hier auf buffed viel über Blizz hergezogen wird. Die können zwar was dafür (einen Bruchteil) aber es ist ein otfall und de arbeiten sicher sehr hartnäckig an diesen Problem.
Ihr habt keine AHnung was diese Server leisten am Tag! Das schaffen eure Pcs sicher in hundert Jahren nicht, das da mal Probleme auftauchen ist für michvoll verständlich, nur so 1 oder 2 tage noch spielzeit gratis wär net soo viel verlangt find ich (immerhin gabs in letzter Zeit viele Probs mit den Servern), denn die russischen server und die Spanischen sind alle down wir haben noch viele Server die funktionieren, also genug zeit zum Twinken.

UND überhaupt: geniest das Wetter und geht mal an die frische Luft schadet euch sicher nicht.  







Mfg  Dark


----------



## Kamiya (21. Juli 2008)

Forscherliga ist auch wieder am Start  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (21. Juli 2008)

omg das ding hat schon 60 seiten oO

khaz goroth läuft 100%...


----------



## Thoschty (21. Juli 2008)

Geilo, der Server Poggenhagen ist wieder on, ach ist das schön


----------



## Méla23 (21. Juli 2008)

jo schon seit stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Safirith schrieb:


> teldrassil ist in der serverliste verschwunden -.-



seit ca. 1 Stunde


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> omg das ding hat schon 60 seiten oO
> 
> khaz goroth läuft 100%...



khaz ist schon lange on..


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Du bist ein Witz...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guter konterspruch auf "du witz"


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Pauwee schrieb:


> arygos immer noch nicht in der liste..hab ich da was kaputt gemacht?


Wenn arygos down ist dann richtig lol

naja langam hab ich auch bock auf wow lol


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> Hmm das die server down sind ok   *Notfallwartung*  ist scheiße, aber damit muss man leben!
> 
> Ich find es einfach nur undankbar von euch das im öffentlichen Foren und hier auf buffed viel über Blizz hergezogen wird. Die können zwar was dafür (einen Bruchteil) aber es ist ein otfall und de arbeiten sicher sehr hartnäckig an diesen Problem.
> Ihr habt keine AHnung was diese Server leisten am Tag! Das schaffen eure Pcs sicher in hundert Jahren nicht, das da mal Probleme auftauchen ist für michvoll verständlich, nur so 1 oder 2 tage noch spielzeit gratis wär net soo viel verlangt find ich (immerhin gabs in letzter Zeit viele Probs mit den Servern), denn die russischen server und die Spanischen sind alle down wir haben noch viele Server die funktionieren, also genug zeit zum Twinken.
> ...




Auch das musste unbedingt mal gesagt werden, leider haben mir die richtigen Worte gefehlt


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

guter witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wetter genießen so bin weg...  das kino ruft xD


----------



## Mofeist (21. Juli 2008)

Blades edge wurde auch komplett rausgenommen aus der realmliste nachdem er die ganze zeit "nur" off war


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

SoloTalent schrieb:


> guter konterspruch auf "du witz"



Genieße Deine Ferien... und viel Spass mit der kommenden Pubertät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Genieße Deine Ferien... und viel Spass mit der kommenden Pupertät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie gesagt fy


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Genieße Deine Ferien... und viel Spass mit der kommenden Pupertät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*klugscheiss on* Pubertät *klugscheiss off*


----------



## Farrase (21. Juli 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> Hmm das die server down sind ok   *Notfallwartung*  ist scheiße, aber damit muss man leben!
> 
> Ich find es einfach nur undankbar von euch das im öffentlichen Foren und hier auf buffed viel über Blizz hergezogen wird. Die können zwar was dafür (einen Bruchteil) aber es ist ein otfall und de arbeiten sicher sehr hartnäckig an diesen Problem.
> Ihr habt keine AHnung was diese Server leisten am Tag! Das schaffen eure Pcs sicher in hundert Jahren nicht, das da mal Probleme auftauchen ist für michvoll verständlich, nur so 1 oder 2 tage noch spielzeit gratis wär net soo viel verlangt find ich (immerhin gabs in letzter Zeit viele Probs mit den Servern), denn die russischen server und die Spanischen sind alle down wir haben noch viele Server die funktionieren, also genug zeit zum Twinken.
> ...


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

Pauwee schrieb:


> arygos immer noch nicht in der liste..hab ich da was kaputt gemacht?



Jap du warst es... eindeutig...


----------



## Pauwee (21. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jap du warst es... eindeutig...




kam mir gleich komisch vor


----------



## Daroia (21. Juli 2008)

So bin mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis zum nächsten Serverdown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: es sind (bis auf 3) alle Server (die auch in der Liste stehen) wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphataure (21. Juli 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Naja blizz eben


naja die haben auch einma mal so eben 2 pools runter gefahren ... hab ne beschwerbe mail geschriben das ich für sonst mit den die da bauen keine kohle zahlen will also 1 frei tag oder so ne aber net kommt keine antwort mein server war seid dem das andefangen hat gute 3-4 tage down und 12€ im monate sind relativ viel für mich weil ich noch 14 bin...


----------



## ck007 (21. Juli 2008)

Arygos wieder da.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Randoran schrieb:


> *klugscheiss on* Pubertät *klugscheiss off*



Ups... hast recht, aber mehr wie geistige Fürze kamen ja von dem Zitiertem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randoran (21. Juli 2008)

Jippie meine Server sind wieder da....Wir sehen uns am Mittwoch


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

wurden neue beta key alpha verschickt? wow foren glozz


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

Bin auch weg, Server wieder on!


----------



## Pauwee (21. Juli 2008)

dann fahr ich ihn wieder runter..cu


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Ups... hast recht, aber mehr wie geistige Fürze kamen ja von dem Zitiertem nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mann sei leise oder so...nerv nich...


----------



## Farrase (21. Juli 2008)

ck007 schrieb:


> Arygos wieder da.



Juhu auch gerade gesehen^^


----------



## SoloTalent (21. Juli 2008)

norgannon funzt...gogogogo


----------



## Mr_Unknown (21. Juli 2008)

Na bitte... fast alle Server wieder on. Meiner aber noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gut, dass ich noch in der Arbeit sitz und nix besseres zu tun hab, als hier zu lesen und Musik zu hören *gg*

Edit: Geil, er is sogar der letzte, der on geht ^^


----------



## Xeith (21. Juli 2008)

*XDDD Viel Spass bein zockken wir wollten doch an die 100 aber naja bin dan auch mal weg sehen uns noch genug in dieser woche *


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> @ hordler auf arthas, w/me ich heiße húnter




du hast nicht ernsthaft deinen jäger so benannt oder?


----------



## Knickbrecher (21. Juli 2008)

LOl 

Server : Teldrassil

-> Keine mobs, keine npc's !

xDDD geil


----------



## Eckhexaule (21. Juli 2008)

das darf doch nicht wahr sein!
ich bin noch bei der arbeit und die server gehen wieder.
nicht fair! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secondsight (21. Juli 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> ihr seid nicht zufrieden?
> 
> dann hört doch einfach auf? .. genießt das wetter .. und liest ein Buch ...!
> 
> ...



Ich selber spiele jetzt schon eine Woche nicht weil ich zu viel zu tun habe und deswegen merk ich davon eh nix aber trotzdem muss ich mal sagen das es noch viel amüsanter ist die Antworten der flamer durchzulesen als denen die eine Frage bzw. Diskussion bezüglich den servern starten.
Mir ist aufgefallen das hr anscheinend auch nur auf Buffed rumhängt anstatt ein Buch zu lesen also irgendwie wiedersprüchlich.
Aber naja wie gesagt ist manchmal ganz entspannend die leute hier zu beobachten wenn jemand ihrer meinung nach einen sinnfreien Topic erstellt hat.

*Distanziert sich wieder*


----------



## Schranzman (21. Juli 2008)

scheint wohl so xD


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

naja Secondsight :-)

im Grunde kannste hier leicht unterscheiden zwischen leuten die gerade auf Arbeit ihre Pause damit zubringen ganz chillig buffed zu "geniesen" und diejenigen welchen die grad nix tun warum auch immer und vorm pc hocken und drauf warten das ihr kleiner superheld wieder zum leben erwacht.

Dementsprechend fallen dann die Posts aus ... wie .... schei... blizz ich will zoggen usw. usw. usw. 
oder eben ... in der ruhe liegt die Kraft *flöt* ebenfalls unendlich editierbar 

natürlich gibts da auch noch die Extremisten die zu hause sind und sagen ... ich les lieber ein buch als drauf zu warten das der server on kommt ... (dann aber bitte ein warcraft-buch)
oder eben die die auf Arbeit sind und eigentlich sowieso nicht zoggen können aber sich über masslose ungerechtigkeit dieser Welt (of Warcraft) aufregen weil es Blizzard doch im ernst wagt manchen das spiel-Erlebnis vorzuenthalten ... was se zwar dürfen und auch legitim ist aber ein extremist kann sich leider nur für eine Seite entscheiden 

lg sily


----------



## soul6 (21. Juli 2008)

YEEEEEAAAAHHHHH !!
wer war on gerade, bei den servern die notabschaltung hatten heut morgen ?

KEINE NPC´s !!! 
war mega-witzig; gleich mal ne hordenstadt besichtigt ! 
und die horde war zu verstehen im chat !
Was natürlich mitten in Shatt zu einem Auflauf von ca 100 Spielern führte und wo rumgeschrien wurde, mit
allerlei blödsinn^^ !
Von ideen wie :" schneller Horden-Ally-Gangbang " etc.

das nenne ich mal aktion :-)))))
lg
randy


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2008)

und ich hab mich schon gewundert ob denn schon wieder alle server on sind ^^ scheint so aber es scheint auch so als ob es gut wäre das ich nicht zu hause bin weil sinnlos...


----------



## Lilo07 (21. Juli 2008)

innerhalb von 2 stunden haben wir 65 seiten geschafft und jetzt.. ja was ist jetzt!?!?! 
JETZT ZOCKT IHR ALLE WoW IHR SCHWEINE!!
Ihr solltet euch alle sowas von schämen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steel (21. Juli 2008)

aber echt^^


----------

